# Who's Behind the Computer - Part 2



## Arachnoboards

First thread was getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:






						Who's behind the computer - Part 1
					

I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a fairly recent picture of me getting some play piercings :)  -Bryan



					arachnoboards.com
				




Time for a new one. 

Please let's try to keep this one to just pictures.  


Thanks,


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## David Richards

*Me*

This is me with my sister at thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## thedreadedone




----------



## WhyTeDraGon

you look very pretty! I saw a girl with dreads this past weekend, and they look like crap! LITERALLY! LOL. It was a white girl, and her hair went down to her knees in dreads, completely tangled and messy, ugh.
But yours look very nice and very well kept


----------



## wicked

I normally don't post my pic anywhere, but what the heck. Here I am for your visual trauma..er..enjoyment. Actually its me, two of my hellions and a really big frog. Crocodile hunter eat your heart out!


----------



## TimV

The last three girls who posted are all pretty.

Here I am:







A swarm of my bees clouded my face, but it's no big loss.


----------



## Kasha

Woo hoo!  Very nifty to check out what all of you look like.  I am surprised to see so many different kinds of people.  You all a good looking bunch of people with some creepy bugs.   So here is a pic of me from about 4 years ago.


----------



## Richard_uk

Ok, a recent pic of me. Taken 2 weeks ago whilst on a weekend hiking in the lake district.

I'm on the left.


----------



## Windchaser

OK, I haven't posted a recent picture, so here a few from this year's ATS conference. (I really need to get back to cycling regularly) Enjoy!

Me at the Grand Canyon:












And here are the kids:


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666




----------



## Cirith Ungol

That bunny looks dangerous!!  

On the second picture I'm proving that I'm never even close defeat! When being arround snakes and Ts for a long time you pick up certain skills   Yes, erm... I'm the one underneath!


----------



## Sheri

Cirith - I think I prefer the one without the man on top of you. 

My son Tanner...






And again...






My son Tyler... he lost his teeth a little early. Kinda goofy looking, but still cute. (and in the corner is another AB member, bborysow or Brian. (who is coming to the AB conferece)






And proudly wielding the snake hook I made him.  (or maybe not so proudly - but I was proud!)   






And me and my sister at her grad ceremony. It occured to me when I was there that I might have been a tad underdressed;






And one with the boys...


----------



## Murziukas

2005 february, me.


----------



## Sheri

Murziukas said:
			
		

> 2005 february, me.


Did you ever find out what killed your pets?


----------



## thedreadedone

looks like lead poisoning killed them


----------



## bugsnstuff

after all this time i got up the courage to post a pic of me, sorry it's scary, maybe you can threaten the kids with it if they don't behave


----------



## Raqua

*...*

No, No, No !!! No way I am gonna pose for your pictures !! I will show you! A little run up the shoulder and here I am ! Trying to catch me ?? Forget it bro. I know I am Avic. and I am supposed to be calm, but don't try me !


----------



## Sonofaglitch

*Intro I guess*

I've posted a few times but (how rude!) never introduced myself!  Generally go by Ms. K     At any rate, I don't have any T's that are officially my own, but I do have one particularly beautiful girl who I love very much!  So, here are a few pictures of me, and a few pictures of her and I.

Me and "my" boehmei, Bellona.  She lives with Blasphemy but loves me more! Ha ha.  ;P 







Me looking lame:



"I'm an Angel, I *swear*!"



Now that you're sick of me...ta daa!


----------



## Silver.x

Very beautiful girl there. Good looking bunch of arachnonerds we got here


----------



## Philth

updated pic of me and the boys...


----------



## galeogirl

Here's a picture of Kennric, Miranda, and I building sandcastles at the beach.


----------



## Crotalus

Did you bring your own sand to that rocky beach? 

/Lelle


----------



## Murziukas

Yup   
when you have ballpoint 30 06 spriengfield contaminated atmosphere it can get prety fatal   



			
				thedreadedone said:
			
		

> looks like lead poisoning killed them


----------



## nightbreed

Philth said:
			
		

> updated pic of me and the boys...


WOW, thats some collection 
Its kind of scary though, its like looking at a picture of my future if I dont get a handle on my T addiction


----------



## galeogirl

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Did you bring your own sand to that rocky beach?
> 
> /Lelle


There was a big washup of jellyfish at the beach, so we hauled jellyfish-free sand up onto the rocks so that she could play in it.


----------



## Crotaphytus

Me in all my glory
Nov 04


----------



## JPD

> updated pic of me and the boys...


Would like to see pics of your entire spider room!  Very impressive!


----------



## arachnojunkie

Well here goes it:  This is me about 2 minutes ago....


----------



## Dragoon

Here is ArachnoGoon, and one of her babies.
D.


----------



## Rabid Flea

This is torture :wall: so many hot men!


----------



## rhinocricus

Hi, thats me


----------



## Crotaphytus

I have been very fortunate to harvest one or two deer a year with my bow for the last several years as well as a nice 6x7 elk ( like your Red Deer)in 2003. 
Archery is one of the few activities the whole family can enjoy.
Even if you can not hunt using archery equipment, you should try it.


----------



## avicularia_reig

*most recent*



			
				arachnojunkie said:
			
		

> Well here goes it:  This is me about 2 minutes ago....


what are you so angry about....

this is my most recent. its me when i was "working"


----------



## Vys

JeKo said:
			
		

> This is torture :wall: so many hot men!


Heheh. Looking at this page, I'd say..something like that 

Dragoon: That picture certainly looks like it's a split second 'too late', which no doubt is what makes it so neat )

Rhinocricus: Are those lenses?

Avic_reig: Was it you who previously showed some pics of you eating? This one is decidedly better, anywho


----------



## Rabid Flea

Vys said:
			
		

> Heheh. Looking at this page, I'd say..something like that :


 :8o Ha Ha Vys I had to say it!


----------



## rhinocricus

Vys said:
			
		

> Rhinocricus: Are those lenses?


Why do you think so ^_^ here is the "original coloured" pic:







I wear lenses, but they are against my myopia >_< My eye colour is not faked ^_^


----------



## TimV

> this is my most recent. its me when i was "working"


Alas that someone so fair, should be, so sad.......


----------



## bugsnstuff

JeKo said:
			
		

> This is torture :wall: so many hot men!


the only thing hot here right now is the weather, i'm just sweaty, even sat in front of the AC! lol


----------



## Randolph XX()

looks like we need other flavour.....
before





after


----------



## Murziukas

you are definately right about archery but I can say the same thing about hunting. I'm 23 years old and take part in huntings since I was 10. It has traditions as well (my father, grandfather, uncle, brother) besides - bow is quite expensive here in Lithuania. The same price is for good Bow and Sako rifle so I make my priorities 


			
				Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> I have been very fortunate to harvest one or two deer a year with my bow for the last several years as well as a nice 6x7 elk ( like your Red Deer)in 2003.
> Archery is one of the few activities the whole family can enjoy.
> Even if you can not hunt using archery equipment, you should try it.


----------



## arachnojunkie

avicularia_reig said:
			
		

> what are you so angry about....[/IMG]


Failed past attempts to get myself centered.......


----------



## Vys

rhinocricus said:
			
		

> Why do you think so ^_^ here is the "original coloured" pic:
> 
> colour is not faked ^_^


Aha, well your eyecolour is very light


----------



## rhinocricus

Vys said:
			
		

> Aha, well your eyecolour is very light


Yes indeed    My friends say I have a very special eye colour.. I like it


----------



## Nerri1029

rhinocricus said:
			
		

> Yes indeed    My friends say I have a very special eye colour.. I like it


As well you should...

You would look very much at home in a Druid scene..

Do you find yourself feeling at ease amoungst Oak and Holly???


----------



## Vys

They reminded me of something nocturnal..like slightly werewolfish  Neat, anywho.


----------



## Immortal_sin

Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> Me in all my glory
> Nov 04


Nice rack   
Ok, someone had to say it! 
I hope my other half gets an elk again this season, as we've just got 1 package of backstrap left in the freezer


----------



## Pepperyfox

*I'm computer illiterate*

Hey all, I'm trying to post a picture of me but.... well I put it as an attachment. I hope that works.

~Erin


----------



## Melmoth

Welcome Erin!!!


----------



## Deschain

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Welcome Erin!!!


I second that!


----------



## shogun804

here is my sideways mug taken about 5 mins ago!


----------



## Nerri1029

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Welcome Erin!!!



Triple that welcome 

Not generally a fan of cowboy hats.. but I've recently had reason to reassess my opinion


----------



## rhinocricus

@Nerri1029 @Vys

Thank you *g* I don't always look like this, thats more my.. weekend dress, sometimes   

*werewolfish * ..   muhahaha
*feeling at ease amoungst Oak and Holly* .. I'll go out that night and find out


----------



## Vys

Pepperyfox said:
			
		

> Hey all, I'm trying to post a picture of me but.... well I put it as an attachment. I hope that works.
> 
> ~Erin


What I'm trying to figure out is what you generally do with ..apparent hockey-gloves, a bikini-top, and a cowboy hat?


----------



## David_F

Vys said:
			
		

> What I'm trying to figure out is what you generally do with ..apparent hockey-gloves, a bikini-top, and a cowboy hat?


....and a...is that a riding crop (whip), golf club, _______?

Nice pics, everyone.


----------



## defour

David_F said:
			
		

> ....and a...is that a riding crop (whip), golf club, _______?
> 
> Nice pics, everyone.



I believe there are two 'riding crops', which look to be the carbon fiber handle struts of a competitive lawnmower. At least mine looks like that. I've got exactly the same getup, too, minus the hat and plus an aero helmet.

Steve


----------



## Jeri

defour said:
			
		

> I believe I see two 'riding crops', which I look to be the carbon fiber handle struts of a competitive lawnmower. At least mine looks like that. I've got exactly the same getup, too, minus the hat and plus an aero helmet.
> 
> Steve



You look like that in a sports bra? :? 

 :} Cheers :} 
Jeri


----------



## defour

Jeri said:
			
		

> You look like that in a sports bra? :?
> 
> :} Cheers :}
> Jeri


Is that what that is? Maybe sports bras and mowing jerseys have an evolutionary relationship (just like Darwin and Wallace!). I'll go check it out in my copy of the Complete Bra Compendium (I got the limited edition one with the wire embedded in the cover!). 

I wouldn't say I look EXACTLY like that, no. But if the story in the Anoka Athlete is to be believed, I do look 'godawful gropeable'. 

Steve


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Please let's try to keep this one to just pictures.



Hmmmm?!  I think we failed   

Personally I find it much more entertaining with a little smalltalk amongst the pics...


----------



## G_Wright

Ok I'll post my pic this time round since I have never posted it before on here


----------



## Bearskin10

Vys said:
			
		

> What I'm trying to figure out is what you generally do with ..apparent hockey-gloves, a bikini-top, and a cowboy hat?


I was thinking the same thing but then I figured who cares I just want in on the game....  :}  :drool:


----------



## DracosBana

defour said:
			
		

> I believe there are two 'riding crops', which look to be the carbon fiber handle struts of a competitive lawnmower. At least mine looks like that. I've got exactly the same getup, too, minus the hat and plus an aero helmet.
> 
> Steve


Competitive lawnmower???

I think I like the riding crop idea better.


----------



## Deschain

Vys said:
			
		

> What I'm trying to figure out is what you generally do with ..apparent hockey-gloves, a bikini-top, and a cowboy hat?



I think she might play lacrosse.


----------



## koldaar

Me and my wife.


----------



## moricollins

Schlyne said:
			
		

> It took several minutes of fiddleing around with the camera before getting a picture of the two of us.  It's the best picture out of the series, but lousy overall.  My boyfriend and I sitting on the futon.


Em, where's the smiles from the two of you, you just look oh so unhappy

 ;P 

Mori


----------



## Vys

Mori: If that had any meaning beyond the obvious, I couldn't see it; it seems to me they are both slightly, at least, pulling their smile-muscles.


----------



## parabuthus

Ok...

Here is a recent pic of me (right) on my recent trip to LA. I am with my good friend John from Texas (left), and also my good friend Jonathan Breck (Actor, Creeper from Jeepers Creepers) in the middle. I run a couple of big horror movie sites: www.pitofhorror.com and www.gutsandgory.com. I also do Jon's official site: www.jonathanbreckonline.com.


----------



## arachnojunkie

*Good Idea!*

Great idea parabuthus, here is a pic of one of my projects, the one I do vocals for, I drum for another but no pics of that one yet.  Blurry shot but ohwell


----------



## moricollins

Vys said:
			
		

> Mori: If that had any meaning beyond the obvious, I couldn't see it; it seems to me they are both slightly, at least, pulling their smile-muscles.


no hidden message implied, they just don't seem to be smiling, probably due to taking many manypictures 

Mori


----------



## Brian S

This is me last weekend on another scorpion/tarantula hunting trip in the Ozark Mountains


----------



## Silver.x

My girlfriend holding her phone up to my head... Why you ask? Who knows...


----------



## kellygirl

Silver.x said:
			
		

> My girlfriend holding her phone up to my head... Why you ask? Who knows...


She looks likes Sheri.

-Kelly


----------



## Israel2004

kellygirl said:
			
		

> She looks likes Sheri.
> 
> -Kelly


----------



## Sheri

Israel2004 said:
			
		

>


I had the same reaction... only add these;     

Maybe ten years ago Kelly... oh, if only I had a time machine and a DIY plastic surgery kit.  Surely, Wal-Mart will sell one of these soon. What with the Moveator (is that what it was called?) and all.


----------



## Israel2004

Been awhile since I've posted a picture of myself. So here's one of me and the slightly semi-better half.


----------



## Silver.x

Here is another pic of Anna and I. I found this one really funny, yet don't remember taking it. She's possibly doing the worst attempt at hiding, ever. Nonetheless it is cute.


----------



## Schlyne

moricollins said:
			
		

> Em, where's the smiles from the two of you, you just look oh so unhappy
> 
> ;P
> 
> Mori


That was after we blinded outselves with the camera flash about 30 times or so.  ;P   We'll try and get some better pictures the next time he comes up for a visit.


----------



## Sequin

some recent.... im on right...so rock on


----------



## demolitionlover

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me (right) on my recent trip to LA. I am with my good friend John from Texas (left), and also my good friend Jonathan Breck (Actor, Creeper from Jeepers Creepers) in the middle. I run a couple of big horror movie sites: www.pitofhorror.com and www.gutsandgory.com. I also do Jon's official site: www.jonathanbreckonline.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me last year on tour with my band, Dead or American (www.deadoramerican.com).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a press shot of my band, me on the far left. This pic is more accurate to what I look like currently, as in, I need a hair cut again  .



Raaaawwwwrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## ScorpZion

*well here is me*

a ugg mug if i ever saw one lol enjoy


----------



## arachnojunkie

mmmmm, STEW.


----------



## Aviculariinae

~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> some recent.... im on right...so rock on


Hi,

Very young Looking,but very cute, you will be a Little heartbreaker when you get older


----------



## Beardo

Heres a shot me with a couple of my scaly friends:


----------



## Sheri

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Heres a shot me with a couple of my scaly friends:


And here I assumed you used that avatar because your mug was even worse.

Here's to pleasant surprises!


----------



## Beardo

LOL. Thanks Sheri. I may be more handsome, but I don't have anything on Danny Tanner in the gangsta department.


----------



## Silver.x

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> LOL. Thanks Sheri. I may be more handsome, but I don't have anything on Danny Tanner in the gangsta department.


I would like to find the emmaculate soul who does.


----------



## Immortal_sin

some more silly pics......


----------



## Immortal_sin

ok, so I've been drinking a bit too much


----------



## Rabid Flea

thanks to the hubby, you all get these pix



















now revenge pix of the hubby













 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:    ;P    :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Cirith Ungol

What happened with you arm on pic 3


----------



## nightbreed

JeKo said:
			
		

> thanks to the hubby, you all get these pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now revenge pix of the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:  :evil:  :evil:    ;P    :evil:  :evil:  :evil:



Holy crap I've been cloned.........again lol


----------



## Deschain

lmao!  :worship:


----------



## Rabid Flea

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Holy crap I've been cloned.........again lol


I told ya so Nightbreed!  Dayum no one listens to me, lol   ;P


----------



## Rabid Flea

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> What happened with you arm on pic 3


LMAO well i do belive its one of those special talents i have been hearing about...  ;P Nah just the stuffed frog found here...

Allow me to introduce my Frog... his name is Gorf (read backwards)


----------



## nightbreed

JeKo said:
			
		

> I told ya so Nightbreed!  Dayum no one listens to me, lol   ;P


I have to admit when you said about it before I checked your profile for pics and thought that pic of your other half was you, and as he looks nothing like me I wrongly assumed you were insane


----------



## Lars Butcher

Hey guys,

I've been on here for  awhile, I don't remember if I posted some pictures on the old thread, but if so, I have a few newer ones. Have at em'.











~Lars


----------



## jd_starcat

I'm used to XMB forums, so I'm not quite sure how everything works on this type of board, so heres hoping the attachment works. 

This is an old pic, but I don't have any recent ones. Its about a year old at the most, so its not too bad. I don't have these glasses anymore either. I have regular wire frames now.


----------



## BlkCat

I went to my cousin's house and used her web cam. Pics of me posted here:
http://vampirefreaks.com/profile.php?user=BlkCat


----------



## GabooN

Here's two of me i just took today when I was fooling around with my camera.


----------



## Wikkids_Wench

Me indulging in an ex-hobby


----------



## wikkid_devil

*I suppose I should join in*

Me looking windswept and interesting


----------



## becca81

[EDIT]
Couple of new photos...


----------



## Fred

here's some suprise photos of me. In the first one I look really dumb.


----------



## Melmoth

becca81 said:
			
		

> [EDIT]
> Couple of new photos...


              You are very pretty indeed,Becca


----------



## galeogirl

Here's Miranda and I making friends with one of Holley's mares today.  It was so nice to get out of the city, we had a great time.


----------



## evil_educator

Here's me =).


----------



## shogun804

this is me holding my cousins baby, shhhh she is sleeping


----------



## MUNG!!!

Myself and my fiance Candace... we are not so good at taking pictures... i opted for the classic "thumbs up" approach to awkward pictures being taken


----------



## Spider-man 2

*Change is good?*

Okay, so I got my haircut today. This is the first time in 21 years I have done something way different. This is as close as I will get to shaving my head (not that was my goal), but I need validation on how it looks, since I am not so sure, be honest.

Does it work or no? My hairstylist calls it a FoHawk........

Of course I had to put my girl in the photo! Although, I am sure she is thinking and wanting to rip the flesh off my forehead, right? ;-)

What do you think?


----------



## nightbreed

Not bad, it has a kind of Rockabilly edge to it, I think it works for you my man


----------



## Spider-man 2

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Not bad, it has a kind of Rockabilly edge to it, I think it works for you my man


I was told its a European do.  Guess that decided it.  Glad you think it works.


----------



## becca81

Looks good, Dwayne!


----------



## Pathogenic

*Me!*

Here's a picture of yours truly.  I know nobody cares since I'm still a peon, but I'll post up a storm.. just you wait!


----------



## Fergrim

MUNG, you are cool as hell.  Want to be my friend?


----------



## MUNG!!!

Fergrim said:
			
		

> MUNG, you are cool as hell.  Want to be my friend?


We are practically already best friends... but to tell you the truth I am very boring and have smelly feet...


----------



## Fergrim

That's okay.

And yes, I agree.


----------



## KerstinP

Well since ppl posting pics I just might as well follow suit lol
this would be me....


----------



## defour

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Does it work or no? My hairstylist calls it a FoHawk........


I second the rockabilly vote, though I'm not cool enough to be rockabilly literate. I do know that if you don't have a Fender telecaster you might want to consider picking one up, but avoid Porsche 550 spyders, lest disaster befall you. The white t-shirt was exactly the right wardrobe choice, too.   I really ought to get a stylin haircut, too, but I'm too cheap and the clippers are too easy. 

Here's me mopping sweat kitty-style, conclusive proof that when the heat index exceeds 110 degrees, even cats feel icy and refreshing.

Steve


----------



## Spider-man 2

I tried to look afraid....didn't go over well.  Don't ya think? Heh.


----------



## Raqua

Man, you gotta learn a lot ....  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=480318&postcount=17

p.s. Check the excellent choice of background detail ...


----------



## Socrates

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I tried to look afraid....didn't go over well.  Don't ya think? Heh.


  With your new hairdo, your resemblance to Nickolas Cage is now frightening.   

Only are you much younger and have more hair than him, of course, but you could easily be his brother at least.

Looks really good on you, Dwayne.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## skinheaddave

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> This is as close as I will get to shaving my head (not that was my goal),


We'll see about that.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crotalus

Me at a outdoor crawfish party a few weekends ago

/Lelle


----------



## chris73

Snoozing with my boy...


----------



## tarsier

doing what i love the most.   :} 

waiting for whale sharks and mantas at 60 ft.    







that's me on the left.


----------



## Beccas_824

Heres me. Kind of an outdated picture-my hair is now back to tis original color. Hope I'm not too scary and hope I don't give any kiddies out there any nightmares!


----------



## Code Monkey

This is a pic from just last week of me and my daughter...


----------



## galeogirl

Oh, she's a cutie, CM.


----------



## Sheri

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Oh, she's a cutie, CM.


Just her?


----------



## galeogirl

Well, no, but I was trying to be polite since he's a married man.


----------



## LPacker79

And her daddy got a haircut. Looks good on you CM, and your daughter is growing up so fast!


----------



## ink_scorpion

Code Monkey said:
			
		

> This is a pic from just last week of me and my daughter...


By the look on her face, you must have moosed your hair with honey or peanut butter or something that morning   . Seriously though, your daughter is a cutie!

On another note, some of these people on here look totally different from the mental picture you make based on their posts, or at least it's that way with me. Anybody else experience the same?  :?


----------



## edesign

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> On another note, some of these people on here look totally different from the mental picture you make based on their posts, or at least it's that way with me. Anybody else experience the same?  :?



ALL the time lol

here's a pic my gf took of me back in May when we went to Six Flags in Houston for her birthday.



and some pics of our road trip to a Louisiana "beach" near Cameron, LA...about 20 minutes east of the Texas border on the gulf coast.



not sure what was in that hole...but the stick wasn't long enough to hit the bottom




offshore drilling rig visible from the beach...zoomed in a good bit for the shot though.


now...coincidentally there was a beach advisory sign that said to stay out of the water because of high levels of bacteria lol. Couldn't figure out why (not my first time there)...couldn't be because of all the trash along the beach and dead fish could it? Not the nicest beach i've ever been to lol...but this is Lousiana, they don't really care as long as the oil keeps flowing. 

And a turtle we found on the side of the road on the way back, quite large:


----------



## edesign

Beccas_824 said:
			
		

> Heres me. Kind of an outdated picture-my hair is now back to tis original color. Hope I'm not too scary and hope I don't give any kiddies out there any nightmares!


hmmm...if you think you're scary I'd hate to see what you consider ugly


----------



## Sheri

edesign said:
			
		

> not sure what was in that hole...but the stick wasn't long enough to hit the bottom


Doesn't matter if you hit bottom as long as you bang the hell outta the sides.


----------



## Melmoth

Sheri said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter if you hit bottom as long as you bang the hell outta the sides.



                    Your'e on form,you naughty,naughty Princess  

                                             George


----------



## defour

Code Monkey said:
			
		

> This is a pic from just last week of me and my daughter...


Wasn't it you who had the Wicked Wafro from way back? That WAS my mental image, but now it's shattered and the whole Arachnoworld is coming apart at the seams. I think the only way I can gut my way through this crisis is to concentrate on my mantra: "Debbie really DOES have blood running down her face!". Either that or grow a nice pompadour.

Steve

skinheaddave hasn't grown a Fabio 'do, has he?


----------



## Sheri

George! How dare you accuse me of anything but a benign and innocen reply? 

Defour.
_What _, precisely, adorns the pattern on that wallpaper behind you, and what is on the frame to the left of the picture?

But if you can only answer one question, please reveal the wallpaper.


----------



## Code Monkey

defour said:
			
		

> Wasn't it you who had the Wicked Wafro from way back? That WAS my mental image, but now it's shattered and the whole Arachnoworld is coming apart at the seams.


I presume you're remembering this 1989/1990 glamour shot?





Sorry to shatter your world, but other than about a eight month period that I let my hair grow out back in 2002...









... I've had the "do it yourself" head buzz since 2000. Call it my "Pay for your bugs by cutting your own hair plan"  This shouldn't be too big of a shock, in the 2003 post for that Christmas shot I mentioned my hair was more like Conipto's at that point and I also posted birth photos a year ago:






Besides, Scott had the scarier 'do' in my book:





Relax, your arachnoworld is intact if a little bit more clandestine - age does that to you. I grew it out in 2002, and soon realised that I just can't be arsed to mess with hair any more.


----------



## defour

Sheri said:
			
		

> Defour.
> _What _, precisely, adorns the pattern on that wallpaper behind you, and what is on the frame to the left of the picture?
> 
> But if you can only answer one question, please reveal the wallpaper.


I can answer three questions, mostly because I'm ambidextrous.

1. The wallpaper, if I recall correctly, is adorned with a stylized representation of an extreme close-up of the side of my alcoholic grandfather's nose (may it rest in peace), but it might actually be _festooned_ with it, and it's probably normal flower wallpaper in either case.

2. I have no idea what the frame holds, but it's probably some Country Living-esqe bit of nostalgic nonsense with a basket or some ducks or a hand grenade or something. I wouldn't put that stuff in _my_ place, but I like it in my childhood home, since I'm a sucker for nostalgic nonsense. In the photo it sort of looks like a demon. I'll check, next time I'm there.

3. Yes, with the exception of Thursdays and anytime there's a rutabaga present.

Steve


----------



## defour

Code Monkey said:
			
		

> I presume you're remembering this 1989/1990 glamour shot?


There it is! Scott's 'do might be scarier, but it likely gave him carte blanche to TOTALLY rock prom.

I've gone over to the DIY shave too, partly for the cost savings and partly because while some people are great at cutting hair and some are antigreat, they all charge the same, and they wont fess up as to who's who. Plus, it lowers my split times.

Steve


----------



## Sheri

speaking of shaving...

how hard would it be to shave a spider web into the someone's hair?

If I do my son's hair is at a #3-4 length, I could do it with a #1 right? 

Well, not me. I am uberhorrible at hair stuff, including my own. But I could pay someone to accomplish this, yes?

I would like a framed picture of a hand grenade. But no wallcoverings featuring someone's nose. Even if its your kin.


----------



## Code Monkey

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> On another note, some of these people on here look totally different from the mental picture you make based on their posts, or at least it's that way with me. Anybody else experience the same?  :?


I've given up on trying to figure out what somebody looks like based upon their writing. It's like when you finally see a picture of a favorite authour or musician, they're never what you expect so why expect? The one thing that does still surprise me is unless you've had an opportunity to learn their age beforehand is how young or old some people are. I still form opinions of what age bracket someone seems they should be in by their writing and am often wrong


----------



## Melmoth

Sheri said:
			
		

> speaking of shaving...
> 
> how hard would it be to shave a spider web into the someone's hair?
> 
> If I do my son's hair is at a #3-4 length, I could do it with a #1 right?
> 
> Well, not me. I am uberhorrible at hair stuff, including my own. But I could pay someone to accomplish this, yes?


                             No,Sheri,you would just use the clippers to cut the design in,without any guard on at all.Just draw the spiders web on with washable felt tip and cut with the clippers side ways on.You'd really be better cutting it with a #2 first.

                                     George


----------



## Scott C.

Here's me:


----------



## ink_scorpion

Code Monkey said:
			
		

> I've given up on trying to figure out what somebody looks like based upon their writing. It's like when you finally see a picture of a favorite authour or musician, they're never what you expect so why expect? The one thing that does still surprise me is unless you've had an opportunity to learn their age beforehand is how young or old some people are. I still form opinions of what age bracket someone seems they should be in by their writing and am often wrong


A very interesting and seemingly correct observation. I couldn't have said it better myself. Well worded, CM!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## rosehaired1979

*Updated pic*

Just a updated pic of me not a good one though


----------



## Dozer

New to the site and I guess I might as well get the mug shot over with  .

I really don't like being in front of the camera but oh well here goes....


----------



## Sheri

Hey! Another Canadian, and one just a province over from me! 

Nice rattler, what species and what locale? Send me a pm if you know any good herping spots for them in Sask.

That first pic, is that from The Fort Whyte Center here in Wpg?
If not, they have that exact same display... I was just there last weekend.

Welcome!


----------



## Dozer

> That first pic, is that from The Fort Whyte Center here in Wpg?


Actually that pic was taken out in Richmond B.C. at a reptile show a couple of years ago.


----------



## becca81

Here's a picture taken today of a  coworker and I.  I'm on the left.  

I don't know why my eye looks funky...







From my daughter's 2nd birthday party this past weekend:


----------



## Madeline

Your daughter is so cute!!!


----------



## Nerri1029

Madeline said:
			
		

> Your daughter is so cute!!!



Becca.. Ditto to that.. very cute..

as for your Eyes... you have a very striking resemblance to Mimi Rogers there.. 

compare this photo

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/0699-dre/rogers_m.imi?path=pgallery&path_key=Rogers, Mimi&seq=22


----------



## priZZ

That's me with a fresh pic...


----------



## Sheri

Very nice composition!

I have been just recently starting to think about playing with framing.


----------



## priZZ

Sheri said:
			
		

> I have been just recently starting to think about playing with framing.


Thank You *sheri*. Yea IMHO borders are cool.


----------



## Deschain

What a cute teddy bear priZZ!  ;P


----------



## defour

I didn't see the caption at first, and it's fun to interpret the photo without it. Contemplating murder? Hands-free Vulcan Mind Meld? Teddy Bear as post-fight pressure applicator? 

I think I'm going to ignore the caption. All captions, maybe.

Steve


----------



## Sheri

Is that like closing the captioning?

Wait. That wasn't a caption, right? No picture - no caption. Just the guts.


----------



## Randolph XX()

Prizz:
that reminds me Wolverine..so show us ur claws...


----------



## priZZ

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> that reminds me Wolverine..so show us ur claws...


They are fine. I'm just fetching them sharp all day.


----------



## Sheri

I bought a new camo hat today, and I am very proud.


----------



## Melmoth

Oh,tres chic,Princess,tres chic  

                                    George


----------



## DavidRS

Sheri said:
			
		

> I bought a new camo hat today, and I am very proud.


Is that to help you shop incognito at Walmart?


----------



## moricollins

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Is that to help you shop incognito at Walmart?


no, it must be for McDonald's.  

Nice picture Sheri , interesting hat...


----------



## Nerri1029

Sheri said:
			
		

> I bought a new camo hat today, and I am very proud.


 Nice ... but I'm partial to the desert camo


----------



## DavidRS

Here are a couple from a chili cookoff a few weeks ago. Oh, and I won 2nd place.


----------



## Beccas_824

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Nice ... but I'm partial to the desert camo


You know, like 5 years ago I had a purple camo hat like that. My hubby said it was ugly and made me throw it away!


----------



## Israel2004

Beccas_824 said:
			
		

> You know, like 5 years ago I had a purple camo hat like that. My hubby said it was ugly and made me throw it away!


You should've thrown him away.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks all - they had a desert camo hat... I might get that one too. 
And NO, not to hide at either Wal-Mart or McDonalds. If I ever go in either place military style, it's not gonna be to buy something. 



			
				Israel2004 said:
			
		

> You should've thrown him away.


Agreed. If only ALL divorces had such just cause!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Couple nights ago at like 3am in the middle of a garden park with my friend, Brie.


----------



## Israel2004

Yummy!!!!!

And that isn't directed towards you Dwayne,it's directed towards your friend. 
I don't swing that way.


----------



## Beccas_824

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> You should've thrown him away.


Yeah, i guess i could have, but I liked him a little bit more than the hat!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Yummy!!!!!
> 
> And that isn't directed towards you Dwayne,it's direct towards your friend.
> I don't swing that way.


Sorry bud, but she's gay too! HAHA!  Sucks for you!  I sure know how to pick them....


----------



## Israel2004

Wow!!! she's a lesbian, so am I. Imagine that.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Wow!!! she's a lesbian, so am I. Imagine that.


I don't think you meet the qualifications to be a lesbian! ;P 
Want her sister?


----------



## Israel2004

Hey, I have to try   , she's dam cute. Sister's really cute too.


----------



## Sheri

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Here are a couple from a chili cookoff a few weeks ago. Oh, and I won 2nd place.


Is first place still around to enjoy his/her winnings?


----------



## Deschain

Israel2004 said:
			
		

> Sister's really cute too.


I second that...


----------



## moricollins

Deschain said:
			
		

> I second that...


can I third that?


----------



## Spider-man 2

HAHA, you guys are hilarious.


----------



## DavidRS

Sheri said:
			
		

> Is first place still around to enjoy his/her winnings?


She will be enjoyed in next year's batch of chili.


----------



## Mandi

DavidRS said:
			
		

> She will be enjoyed in next year's batch of chili.


lol i see you've seen leather face


----------



## Deschain

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> HAHA, you guys are hilarious.


Hilarious...but serious.


----------



## Megalodon

on my early morning search for coffee


----------



## galeogirl

I'm bored tonight, and I just dyed my hair, what better reason for a pic?


----------



## Waxen

Nice new hair color.  Compliments your skin tone very well.  You're definately a cutie.  

-Jason


----------



## galeogirl

*blush*

Thanks!


----------



## Immortal_sin

galeogirl said:
			
		

> I'm bored tonight, and I just dyed my hair, what better reason for a pic?


(wolf whistle)
why didn't you dress like that when you came to my house?!


----------



## galeogirl

Because I was up to my elbows in tamale fixings.  This is what I wore to work today.


----------



## Billdolfski

That's me...


----------



## Silver.x

Everyone's favourite Aidan with new glasses and without wisdom teeth (I got them pulled yesterday and am fairly unswollen).


----------



## danielr6543

Found this lurking on my pc, i believe its the most recent pic taken of me. Definitely not one for having my picture taken.


----------



## Corbin

This is my first post, I figure I might as well let everyone know who I am (or what I look like atleast) with my first post.  This is me just yesterday with my '04 female albino burm (Musolini).  Sorry I would have a shot of me with a T, but I currently have none but soon I will be getting a T.Blondi, a L.Parahybana, and a G.Auriostiatus (most likely all females, maybe pairs).

Anyway, here's the pic:


----------



## schizojoe

Me and the computer I'm behind


----------



## Madeline

Pretty Python!


----------



## Falyn

ok heres me dun get to scared yall lol


----------



## Crotalus

Latest of me

/Lelle


----------



## FryLock

Group shot of three well know wan- ermm posters.


----------



## Melmoth

OK,which one is you Bill? My guess is the one on the left  


                                    George


----------



## dbaines

That nice man in the middle looks a bit Horny :}


----------



## becca81

Melmoth said:
			
		

> OK,which one is you Bill? My guess is the one on the left
> 
> 
> George


I had him pictured *so* much differently...


----------



## FryLock

Melmoth said:
			
		

> OK,which one is you Bill? My guess is the one on the left


Ahghghgh and i thought i PS'ed it enought George .


----------



## Tescos

That one in the middle is such a great bloke. I belive he once had an interest in spiders before they bored him silly!


----------



## FryLock

Tescos said:
			
		

> That one in the middle is such a great bloke. I belive he once had an interest in spiders before they bored him silly!


I agree spiders are rubbish :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Immortal_sin

*DONT call me Pippi!*

my silly new grooming 'do...


----------



## Tony

What *IS*  it about pigtails?!??!?!?
Arghhhh

Edit, sorry Holley...Me like !


----------



## Immortal_sin

tony said:
			
		

> What *IS*  it about pigtails?!??!?!?
> Arghhhh


meaning what? you are grossed out by them?! Sorry!!!!


----------



## meier link

i dunno if i did this already or not...my memory sux, but ive been around for a while, and i figured id grace u with my drunk presence
im the overly drunk lookin dude in the middle






im on the right





and heres my mug


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

oooo...you're not only nice, but you're CUTE too!  :drool:


----------



## Mandi

meier link said:
			
		

> i dunno if i did this already or not...my memory sux, but ive been around for a while, and i figured id grace u with my drunk presence
> im the overly drunk lookin dude in the middle


You were drunk? Bad hot guy.. go to my room  
 :evil:


----------



## OldHag

Ill help you spank him


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

hey now..I replied first, so I get first dibs! Down mad women, DOWN!


----------



## meier link

> hey now..I replied first, so I get first dibs! Down mad women, DOWN!


uh oh..look what i went and started :8o 
does it help that im a usually drunk musician?  





thanks for the ego boost


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Thanks for the libido boost


----------



## nightbreed

Gadzooks!! 

Dr nightbreed prescribes cold showers all round


----------



## OldHag

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Gadzooks!!
> 
> Dr nightbreed prescribes cold showers all round



nope,..didnt work..... now what do you suggest?


----------



## nightbreed

OldHag said:
			
		

> nope,..didnt work..... now what do you suggest?


Ummm........I could make some suggestions, but I won't for three reasons.

1) The mods are overworked already.
2) I don't have access to the pit 
3) I'm a good boy :liar: 

Ok I only have two reasons, #3 is utter >self edit<


----------



## yuanti

*Just joined the other night*

Just two picts from about 2 years ago.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

oh wow! Another cutie! And I dont just mean the camels! Oh, and the kid is adorable too


----------



## becca81

I've been learning how to use photoshop..


----------



## darkeye

becca81 said:
			
		

> I've been learning how to use photoshop..


Why bother?  You're cute enough as it is!

Ummmm... did I say that out loud?


----------



## Darwinsdad

^^^^^^A hottie in any color is still a hottie


----------



## Melmoth

Darwinsdad said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^A hottie in any color is still a hottie



                                 I'll second that in spades


----------



## Ciryluk3g

This is me!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Guess I deleted mine some time back, so here it is again. Dont look too hard, you'll go blind, haha.


----------



## Tony

@WhyteDragon  
 :worship:


----------



## koldaar

Nice pic Crystal!


----------



## darkeye

Uh, Is it time to think about a "Girls of AB" calendar?  I think Scott would sell an awful lot of them compared to the arachnoposters!  Debby would need to be our February Valentine sweetheart!!!!

C'mon all you arachnogals!  Please say yes!!!


----------



## Sheri

Me and boy #1.


----------



## Silver.x

Wait, I'm not your number one boy anymore Sheri? I never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Spider-man 2

Silver.x said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm not your number one boy anymore Sheri? I never thought I'd see the day


Don't worry, there's always "Aidan and The Ladies".


----------



## Fred

I had fun at burger king one night.
Me about 2 weeks ago


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

cute hat, haha! I havent seen one of those in years! Last time I had one of those on I was about 10 years old, and a boy who had a crush on me put salt in my hair   

Anyway, here's a pic of me and my son, about a year an 1/2 ago.


----------



## Lorgakor

I just realized that I've never posted a picture of myself. Here goes, don't laugh all at once!


----------



## Bearskin10

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> I just realized that I've never posted a picture of myself. Here goes, don't laugh all at once!


 Why would we laugh? You are very cute


----------



## Letmegrow

BADXXX Tattoos.  ;P


----------



## Zombie

Spent the weekend in Dallas for the Southwest Reptiles Expo this weekend. It has been years since I spent any time in Dallas, but I met up with some old friends (and new) and hit a few of my old stomping grounds. This ambush was taken at the Cavern.

I think it's a fairly decent Tom Waits circa '76.


----------



## Kugellager

Mmmmmm!  YUMMY!!!

John
];')


----------



## Aviculariinae

Ciryluk3g said:
			
		

> This is me!


Now that is a girl who i would let make breakfast for me any Morning ;-) LOL


----------



## ibassplayer205

*Me*

Here is a pic of me taken yesterday.
I know its blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Whoa!  You look like Paul McCartney with Rupert Everett's eyebrows.  

Maggie


----------



## Aviculariinae

He reminds me of Pee wee Herman (spelling) with long hair LOL *No Offence*


----------



## Nerri1029

No to me he looks like Hugh Jackman..(sp)?


----------



## Crotalus

Latest of me


----------



## Spider-man 2

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Latest of me


Oh you shaved it off!  Good look for you.


----------



## Lorgakor

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> No to me he looks like Hugh Jackman..(sp)?


That's the first thing I thought too!


----------



## Kugellager

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> No to me he looks like Hugh Jackman..(sp)?


I would say more like Bob Saget. Sorry Dude... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





John
];'(


----------



## ibassplayer205

Okay, the Pee Wee Herman I could live with, but BOB SAGET? Thats just harsh man!


----------



## big_loader

Well, everyone else posted their pic so here's me:


----------



## Spider-man 2

Taken a couple days ago.  Ignore the prissiness  ;P


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Spider-m.. you look kinda sweet!! ....

sorry "DP"   

All you seniors know what that means...  :drool:


----------



## Spider-man 2

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Spider-m.. you look kinda sweet!! ....
> 
> sorry "DP"
> 
> All you seniors know what that means...  :drool:


Kinda?  I AM sweet dammit! hah


----------



## Gesticulator

*okay...hi again*

The first pic I ever took of myself....I'm a little nervous, but here it goes..., should I apologize, now??? (member "over the hill" crew)


----------



## Keith Richard

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> The first pic I ever took of myself....I'm a little nervous, but here it goes..., should I apologize, now??? (member "over the hill" crew)


As a confirmed member of the "over the hill" crew, I can assure you that you have absolutely nothing to apologise over. Love the hair!!


----------



## goddess

From vacation this summer:


----------



## Nerri1029

Keef said:
			
		

> As a confirmed member of the "over the hill" crew, I can assure you that you have absolutely nothing to apologise over. Love the hair!!


100% over the hill crew here too..

Gesticulator: I have to agree no need to apologize..

and the wet look hair.. yup works for me everytime... 
 :clap: 

Goddess: and well now I have one more reason to like Kentucky

loads of beautiful people here on the boards..
that includes "sweet" people like Dwayne too


----------



## Sequin

Some random frog catching summer pics











and mmmm pastey meagan





Yes. estatic.


----------



## Melmoth

There are certainly some honeys on AB


----------



## Pathogenic

*Some photos of me*

Here you go.

http://photobucket.com/albums/b400/bpt15239/


----------



## Tescos

becca81 said:
			
		

> I've been learning how to use photoshop..


Hey me too.  






Consider yourself porked!  ..........excuse the pun! 

Thats Wendy and now Becca I have porked on this site! I really must stop porking people on this site!


----------



## FryLock

Tescos said:
			
		

> Hey me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself porked!  ..........excuse the pun!


You cad Chris Becca's a honey i can't believe you have been so cruel .


That said she has come on a lot since her highschool day's .


----------



## becca81

Ack!    

Ooh.. you just wait... I declare photoshop war!   

Bill, I can handle the teeth, but BERT eyebrows!?!?!


----------



## FryLock

becca81 said:
			
		

> Bill, I can handle the teeth, but BERT eyebrows!?!?!


Becca I got those from Brian Blessed  (messed them about a bit) it's an honor to have them i thought.


----------



## Tescos

FryLock said:
			
		

> Becca I got those from Brian Blessed  (messed them about a bit) it's an honor to have them i thought.


It is indeed an honor Bill and I must say I was proud for at least a week when I was able to wear his beard.   :}


----------



## FryLock

Tescos said:
			
		

> It is indeed an honor Bill and I must say I was proud for at least a week when I was able to wear his beard.   :}


Too right mate he is a national institution.

Hail Vultan!!.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A recent picture:


----------



## edesign

...and a deafening silence falls over the thread after the posting of the above pic. Such pristine beauty, better off not attempting to describe it as keyboards allow you only to type so much 

Goddess...aren't you a bit grown up to be riding such a ride? Or are you easily thrilled?


----------



## moricollins

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> A recent picture:


YOWSERS! Hot girl alert


----------



## edesign

not the best picture...but it's probably one of the only ones in existence in which i am wearing a tie.  and not bad for 7AM lol (i HATE mornings...)


----------



## Cirith Ungol

So you chose a picture from possibly one of your worst moments in life    That's what I call brave!


----------



## edesign

lol, i never said it was the best decision...i shaved my head a few months ago and haven't really taken any decent pictures since. Need to get some sun on it so it's not so bright lol...i was nicknamed "lightbulb" before i transferred to my new position.


----------



## DavidRS

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> This was taken at the beach yesterday. We found starfish and little crabs, it was fun.


When posting pics, you need to show off those great tatts that you have!


----------



## DavidRS

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> A recent picture:





			
				moricollins said:
			
		

> YOWSERS! Hot girl alert


I agree, Mori. But you're a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

*Me*

Just thought i'd put in another picture





KYLE


----------



## siF@T_L0ng

Pepperyfox said:
			
		

> Hey all, I'm trying to post a picture of me but.... well I put it as an attachment. I hope that works.
> 
> ~Erin


Nice to have you here!


----------



## Spider-man 2

Barista Dwayne, almost in action!







Definte Clown action though!  What now KUG!


----------



## Tony

Is Barista a gender neutral term in Italian??? Or Should it be Baristo...or IS it Barista after all,in this case ?  
T <duck>


----------



## DavidRS

tony said:
			
		

> Is Barista a gender neutral term in Italian??? Or Should it be Baristo...or IS it Barista after all,in this case ?
> T <duck>


_"Technically, someone who has been professionally trained in the art of espresso preparation. The term is often used simply to describe someone who excels at espresso making, regardless of their training."_


----------



## Tony

DavidRS said:
			
		

> _"Technically, someone who has been professionally trained in the art of espresso preparation. The term is often used simply to describe someone who excels at espresso making, regardless of their training."_


http://coffeetea.about.com/library/glossary/bldef_barista.htm
You have google eh?
sarcasm escapes you...
T


----------



## Lorgakor

DavidRS said:
			
		

> When posting pics, you need to show off those great tatts that you have!


This one shows a couple of them.


----------



## mebebraz

um...um....well....you....um........WOW?


----------



## Nerri1029

DavidRS said:
			
		

> When posting pics, you need to show off those great tatts that you have!





			
				mebebraz said:
			
		

> um...um....well....you....um........WOW?


um.. yea.. He did say Tatts right?
OK just checking


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Nice tats! I agree... erm... or what do you say? I'm not so good at this "english" thing yet... give me a few more years


----------



## Melmoth

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> This one shows a couple of them.



                When I click on show picture,I just get the Image Shack home page


----------



## Deschain

Melmoth said:
			
		

> When I click on show picture,I just get the Image Shack home page


Just exactly what page did you think it was going to send you Sir George?  ;P 



'Cause I couldn't get there either...


----------



## Gsc

It's me!...Graham.....too bad I blinked during the picture...


----------



## Gsc

Heres one from last year of me at work showing a Burmese Python to the kids...


----------



## Melmoth

Deschain said:
			
		

> Just exactly what page did you think it was going to send you Sir George?  ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause I couldn't get there either...


           I thought it would take me to the pic that Lorgakor had posted using Image Shack,Des,but just got the home page :? Oh well  


                                    Sir George


----------



## DavidRS

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> um.. yea.. He did say Tatts right?
> OK just checking


Maybe I should have said ink? Oh wait, might be mistaken for pink.


----------



## DavidRS

It's amazing what a pro photographer with a decent camera and the right lighting can make me look so...um, hot! (With my daughter Lauryn)


----------



## jonnysebachi

*Here I am*

Here I am with the blue eyed love of my life.


----------



## Mad Hatter

DavidRS said:
			
		

> It's amazing what a pro photographer with a decent camera and the right lighting can make me look so...um, hot! (With my daughter Lauryn)


Very hot indeed.   :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Thoth

*Watch as I fall in a downard spiral*

Getting dressed like this by my parents I had no chance.
Things go from bad to worse.







freshman year college






Recent


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just got a dress at the thrift store today. Paid $10 - think that's too much?
It's kind of expensive as far as thrift store prices go.

Please excuse the mess.   















			
				Thoth said:
			
		

> Getting dressed like this by my parents I had no chance.
> Things go from bad to worse.


That's so adorable! But I agree your attire is a bit off the wall.


----------



## Thoth

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I just got a dress at the thrift store today. Paid $10 - think that's too much?
> It's kind of expensive as far as thrift store prices go.
> 
> Please excuse the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so adorable! But I agree your attire is a bit off the wall.


I think I speak for most of the men and say that dress is worth even penny of $10   


It was the 70's so that suit might have been the height of fashion for all I know. Sad thing is my mother still has that suit stored away somewhere. (When I wen t to renew my passport the county clerk saw the picture and couldn't stop laughing for five minutes.)


----------



## moricollins

Thoth said:
			
		

> I think I speak for most of the men and say that dress is worth even penny of $10



Nah, it's not worth it, take it off....

No seriously, that is a nice dress, and an excellent value, on an excellent young lady.


Mori


----------



## Nerri1029

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I just got a dress at the thrift store today. Paid $10 - think that's too much?
> It's kind of expensive as far as thrift store prices go.
> 
> Please excuse the mess.


Hannah my dear.. 

That dress may have been made before you were born.. BUT they had you in mind when they made it..

A very nice match for your hair, and it seems you like it too.. that's a big help..

use it wisely..


----------



## DavidRS

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I just got a dress at the thrift store today. Paid $10 - think that's too much?
> It's kind of expensive as far as thrift store prices go.
> 
> Please excuse the mess.


I see you wrapped my anniversary present very nicely.


----------



## Ishkabibble

Mess? What mess? Didn't even notice one. Your complexion compliments the color and pattern.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ishkabibble said:
			
		

> Mess? What mess? Didn't even notice one. Your complexion compliments the color and pattern.


Thank you. I was actually talking about my room.
It's a disaster.


----------



## Gene

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I just got a dress at the thrift store today. Paid $10 - think that's too much?
> It's kind of expensive as far as thrift store prices go.
> 
> Please excuse the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so adorable! But I agree your attire is a bit off the wall.



 :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 

No words come to mind....  

 :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## ibassplayer205

Got my haircut today and thought I would post up another photo of myself. Take THIS PeeWee Herman/Bob Sagat!!! ;P


----------



## Silver.x

Yes, I'm still alive, here is proof.


----------



## Elmolax

This one makes my lips look a tad big =\
Oh well.
Sry for the bit of blur. =\
bleh w/e I still look ok


----------



## Pepperyfox

Wow. I just found ya'lls comments about my picture.  Uhm.. er, well those are hockey gloves, and like... I'm holding two golf clubs. So.. I like contact sports. Yeah, don't mess with me. =) ~Erin


----------



## becca81

This photo was taken today at my son's Fall Festival for his school.

(Me and my daughter)


----------



## 8 legged freak

*Argh!!*

ARGH!! it's me!!


----------



## Bearskin10

Pepperyfox said:
			
		

> Wow. I just found ya'lls comments about my picture.  Uhm.. er, well those are hockey gloves, and like... I'm holding two golf clubs. So.. I like contact sports. Yeah, don't mess with me. =) ~Erin


Mmmm.... I remember that picture, I still have no clue as to what you are doing or playing but I wanna sign up, Hmmm I just may need a little coaching though  :worship:


----------



## cocopuff

I dont remember intrucing myself ever, here I am. Sorry about the bad pic, just took it before bed after washing  / brushing teeth etc. Should have done the same thing with the mirror  :8o

Edit : See.. Frenchies DO shave their armpits


----------



## moricollins

sonatine_pellin said:
			
		

> I dont remember intrucing myself ever, here I am. Sorry about the bad pic, just took it before bed after washing  / brushing teeth etc. Should have done the same thing with the mirror  :8o
> 
> Edit : See.. Frenchies DO shave their armpits



tres Tres bien.


Mori


----------



## Tony

I have to remind myself to stay out of this thread..I cant take the heat of AB women   :} 
T


----------



## jonnysebachi

Oh my, oh my!


----------



## Thoth

I'd be willing to start a collection for a full length mirror.


----------



## Nerri1029

tony said:
			
		

> I have to remind myself to stay out of this thread..I cant take the heat of AB women   :}
> T


YEah.. I hear you there...

Salut Veronique..

That pic will surely create a stir..  
Hmmmmm there is something about Quebec women..


----------



## Bearskin10

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> YEah.. I hear you there...
> 
> Salut Veronique..
> 
> That pic will surely create a stir..
> Hmmmmm there is something about Quebec women..


Surely has me stirred up  :}  WOW   :worship:


----------



## Zombie

It's a dolls head, part of a stop animation project I am currently working on.
Oh, in the foreground. Not the other head. That's mine.


----------



## Fini

Zombie said:
			
		

> It's a dolls head, part of a stop animation project I am currently working on.
> Oh, in the foreground. Not the other head. That's mine.


What is the theme of the animation?  Brothers QuayeISH hopefully!!!


----------



## Zombie

Yeah. I think Burton would probably win the popularity contest as far as stop animators are concerned. But I am much more attracted to the surreal and schizophrenic qualities of the Quay Brothers. I also really like Jan Svankmajer (_Little Otik_, _Alice In Wonderland_), as well as Adam Jones' work in the Tool videos.


----------



## pronty

Hey all 

It's been ages since I posted a pic of me so here ya go 

A pic from yesterday morning (ok ok afternoon   ), still a bit sleepy there


----------



## GootySapphire

Me after my head on car accident.






 Me in car.






My value village jacket.






 My girlfriend and I at my sisters wedding, I love to make scary faces.






 My girlfriend and I.


















Drunken nights.


----------



## Waryur

The first one is just me hanging out at a BBQ, notice the Skoal (chewing tobbaco) in my pocket. 

The second is one of my friends yelling at me for dipping  

And the third is a picture of me after a wrestling match, cause im a big wrestler guy  :}


----------



## Marcelo

*This Is Me...*

hello everyone

Here are some pics of me. I rather be behind the camera than infront of, he he he he he 

The first one, was taken before trainings, and the second and 3rd pic were taken at "la Huasteca National Park" in Monterrey, Mexico.  So come to Mexico, it is a great place to visit and to see tarantulas in nature. 
Me and my girlfriend in the last pic.
So my hobbies are rock climbing, bikes, to take lots of pics, reading and of course, TARANTULAS. 


Saludos, 

Marcelo


----------



## Rob1985

I've got new pics!!!!!!!!!! YaY!! Me and my Mossburg 12 gauge and me extremely bored stuck in traffic!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony

Rob Rob Rob
I was so hoping that "_Me and my Mossburg 12 gauge and me extremely bored stuck in traffic!!!!!!! _"  Would be one and the same pic....A wasted oppurtunity for infamy 
Tony


----------



## DanCameron

This is me talking on my cell phone have a smoke break.  I smoke outside because some of the family is allergic to cigarette smoke, and need to keep it away from the T's!



Almost forgot, I have a couple tattoos, so here they are.

This one is on my left upper arm:



This one is on my left calf:


----------



## Rabid Flea

*Im gonna be killed for this but....*

1. Me playing with Photoshop   

2. Me    

2. My hubby   0.o

3. Friend of mine passed out....


----------



## rosemilk

*I, Rose Rojas*

This is me with my Hondo.






Catching snakes in South Carolina April 2005.






My brother & I up with our bikes in Mooresville, SC visiting our dad.


----------



## rosemilk

Oh, Marcelo in Monterrey, you're really handsome.  Don't worry, I'm married and too far away, and not particularly attractive.  Rose Rojas


----------



## Fini

Hey you got my bike!  Same color and everything.


----------



## conway

i just took this pic..hey it was friday last night so forgive the hangoverness...but at this moment in time i cant finda better pic!


----------



## DragonMaiden

Let me just say I love a man with a gotee!





Me and Vinnie

Me and Mick Foley

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well thats me! Nice to see you all.


----------



## GabooN

My gf and I. Shes into frogs, I'm into snakes and tarantulas. Great match


----------



## FaciatumFan

*love the foley!*



			
				DragonMaiden said:
			
		

> Let me just say I love a man with a gotee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Vinnie
> 
> Me and Mick Foley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats me! Nice to see you all.



I love mick foley's work.. As a fan of Syd Barret I fell in love with his art in a round about way.  I met him at a photography convention. Awesome guy..


----------



## Xerotolerance




----------



## Atalanta

Okay, so I'm getting that "Atalanta, you are a bad person for not posting in several weeks!" message, so to make it go away, here are some recent pictures:

#1 - My friend Trent and me at a foam party 2 weeks ago.  He rocks.  Foam parties = highly recommended form of mindless entertainment.

#2 - This weekend at a party in NYC.  Also very good times

#3 - Dustin (@abstract) and me after seeing "Die Fledermaus."


----------



## Melmoth

Looking lovely as ever Maggie 



                                     T.G.G.


----------



## itsy

Well seeing as i think i  am going to be around for a while thought i'd say hi too.

Itsy.


----------



## moricollins

itsy said:
			
		

> Well seeing as i think i  am going to be around for a while thought i'd say hi too.
> 
> Itsy.



Well HELLO Itsy, 'tis a pretty picture you have there.


----------



## itsy

Thankyou very much.


----------



## Melmoth

itsy said:
			
		

> Well seeing as i think i  am going to be around for a while thought i'd say hi too.
> 
> Itsy.


                   Welcome Itsy,a veritable English Rose


----------



## mobster



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoboards

mobster said:
			
		

> ....


It's just a picture, move along everyone. Nothing left to comment on here ..... HINT HINT!


Debby


----------



## GootySapphire

Drunken fun/wierdness





 Im shaking my fist of fury!!!





 zoned in....or out either way...haha





 Some jager....ah how lovely that night was... I prayed to the porcelain gods.





 My sexy girlfriend and I, at one of those movie booth picture deali majigs.





 Im king of the forest baby, wizard of oz better make way for a new lion.





 TRUFFLE SHUFFLE!!!


----------



## ScorpZion

me and wifey


----------



## Immortal_sin

me, again


----------



## Tony

well, it IS the holly season afterall
<duck>


----------



## becca81

Couple of new photos of me...


----------



## Kugellager

Nice Photos Becca...You really brought out the green in your eyes with those two.

John
];')


----------



## Fergrim

You're definitely cuter than any of the teachers I had in school


----------



## mobster

becca81 said:
			
		

> Couple of new photos of me...



those beautiful green eyes !!!


----------



## GootySapphire

my tattoo






 yes im a smoker:8o 






 fear us!






 in the car.






 2 year old pic






 me as the the music man, in The Music Man play






 a sunny day in seattle


----------



## JPD

> my tattoo


Was your tat from apocalypse?


----------



## Spider-man 2

JPD said:
			
		

> Was your tat from apocalypse?


HAHA, good ole' Jason still up in the mid hours of the night!  Good to see things haven't changed.


----------



## Tegenaria

*Me and my little helper*

This was taken last year, shes about 21 months old now, and im a bit greyer!







and chillin out on the sofa!


----------



## GootySapphire

JPD said:
			
		

> Was your tat from apocalypse?



I actually got it at Slave To The Needle by a guy who used to do work there named Joe, he doesnt work there anymore unfortunately. His color skills were amazing. I am now trying to find someone to incorporate the eyes into a full on back mural I want done, but the color scheme is the most important issue at hand, so I need someone who is good with bright colors and dark coloring too.


----------



## Madeline

Here I am-


----------



## Rogers

OK... well I'm new, and I want to hang around here for a while so might as well break the ice and present and totally drunk, recent, and shameful pic of myself at a party after drinking way too much...

No comments please lol j/k  

Mark


----------



## JPD

> HAHA, good ole' Jason still up in the mid hours of the night! Good to see things haven't changed.


You're still alive?  I thought that you may have succumbed to the constant request for Christmas Blend and maybe your head exploded.
Call me sometime!


----------



## ink_scorpion

Madeline said:
			
		

> Here I am-


Just out of curiousity, Charles (Botar) wouldn't happen to be your Dad, would he? Lots of creepy-crawlies in the background! Rock On!!!:clap:


----------



## agentbsmithi

well, i dont have many pictures. heres me at the desert in ocotillo wells, CA.


----------



## Gemein

ah well... why not be late like always with my post... here I am


----------



## Sequin

me and some buds went decked out for last day before break... Im the curly hair broad in the middle 







~Meagan~


----------



## Deschain

And I'm now Santa...and I'm going to need all three of you lovely, lady elves eek:  :drool:  :wall: ), to help me with a special package. 

I wouldn't mind all three for Christmas, but I'm not greedy. I'll settle for one.


----------



## moricollins

Meagan, Can I have the one on the left?

Pretty please?


----------



## agentbsmithi

hello curly haired broad in the middle. haha.


----------



## kellygirl

Here are some pics taken of me this past Friday night.  I am aware of the low quality -- you should see the originals!  I am no good at touching up photos and I don't have a good photo-editing program Feel free to touch em up for me.    Originals and edited here: http://community.webshots.com/user/princessarachne


----------



## Melmoth

Nice pics Kelly.You look absolutely gorgeous in the second left hand one,very film starish:drool: 



                                         George


----------



## agentbsmithi

all the arachnoboard ladies are purdy arachnoboard ladies. 

k im done.


----------



## Spider-man 2

JPD said:
			
		

> You're still alive?  I thought that you may have succumbed to the constant request for Christmas Blend and maybe your head exploded.
> Call me sometime!


HAHA, no but I did explode ay some kid tonight who tried to argue with me that his drink wasn't grande and I was already annoyed enough from idiotic customers.  LOL good times.  I had to go the back, otherwise his grande would have been all over his face.

Christmas Blend....lord.....don't get me started.  I'll call ya soon, if I remember, lol, if not call me.


----------



## Tony

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> HAHA, no but I did explode ay some kid tonight who tried to argue with me that his drink wasn't grande and I was already annoyed enough from idiotic customers.  LOL good times.  I had to go the back, otherwise his grande would have been all over his face.
> 
> Christmas Blend....lord.....don't get me started.  I'll call ya soon, if I remember, lol, if not call me.


Geezuz
its only frikkin starbucks...its not the worlds best coffee
<DUCK>


----------



## Spider-man 2

tony said:
			
		

> Geezuz
> its only frikkin starbucks...its not the worlds best coffee
> <DUCK>


Quiet or I'll spoon you!


----------



## Satanika

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Quiet or I'll spoon you!


And that is supposed to threaten him how exactly? Remember, he IS the original "spooner".  ;P


----------



## Tony

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Quiet or I'll spoon you!


Sorry dwayne-o, I spoon only for Bill, and then only as the spooner, not the spoonee!




			
				Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> HAHA, no but I did explode ay some kid tonight


And when I read that, I thought, gee I dont have a Pit subscription, do I ????? 
    Do I even want to read any further?????????
;P
And in refernce to animal queens post..I wish I was in HS again...sigh , so chicks like that could shoot me down-again..But hey, I have my own car and  house now...........


----------



## Spider-man 2

Satanika said:
			
		

> And that is supposed to threaten him how exactly? Remember, he IS the original "spooner".  ;P


And he's proud of it, I'm sure.  Boasts all the time.


----------



## Tony

Well for the record, I never actually spooned anyone...Bill got another room with a younger guy and I hear there was lots of drinking and noises in that room...Turn your spoon magnifying glass on them Dee-wayne :}


----------



## Satanika

tony said:
			
		

> Well for the record, I never actually spooned anyone...Bill got another room with a younger guy and I hear there was lots of drinking and noises in that room...Turn your spoon magnifying glass on them Dee-wayne :}



Hmmmm ...... sounds more like jealousy to me. ;P


----------



## Spider-man 2

tony said:
			
		

> Well for the record, I never actually spooned anyone...Bill got another room with a younger guy and I hear there was lots of drinking and noises in that room...Turn your spoon magnifying glass on them Dee-wayne :}


I do not wish to suffer the wrath of the almighty Maggie-ster!


----------



## Tony

Satanika said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ...... sounds more like jealousy to me. ;P


Bill is not my type , too male   Keep wagging that smiley tongue I'll spoon That
T :razz:

(but I do like the head motion of that second smiley, time for a 'wake up call', mwuahaha)


----------



## Satanika

tony said:
			
		

> Bill is not my type , too male


Not what we heard. 



			
				tony said:
			
		

> Keep wagging that smiley tongue I'll spoon That
> T :razz:
> 
> (but I do like the head motion of that second smiley, time for a 'wake up call', mwuahaha)



I bet you would too. Do you kiss your kid with that mouth?


----------



## Tony

Satanika said:
			
		

> Not what we heard.
> I bet you would too. Do you kiss your kid with that mouth?


Only after my shower...
and how  approprié  you used the  face...really i never thought it would frighten you...Just relax............


----------



## stubby8th

Sheri said:
			
		

> I bought a new camo hat today, and I am very proud.


Whoa . . . Now how far is Canada from here??


----------



## Twysted

This is who is behind my computer....


----------



## Twysted

Sheri said:
			
		

> Did you ever find out what killed your pets?


LOL!!! you crack me up Sheri...


----------



## Twysted

mobster said:
			
		

>


Awww..... isnt he just so gosh darned cute and cuddly??? dont you just wanna pinch his wittle cheeks... whos my wittle gangster?? you are, yes you are........ coochee coochee coo, If your good and dont shoot anyone i'll give you a wollypop... would ya like that little guy??

HAHAHA 

No offence, You just look so damn friendly mobster.. I couldnt help myself.. lol


----------



## Tegenaria

Me behind the camera


----------



## Tegenaria

And my baby  daughter,looking serious!


----------



## agentbsmithi

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> Me behind the camera


is that a rebel 2005 or whatever its called? it looks like my camera.


----------



## Tegenaria

agentbsmithi said:
			
		

> is that a rebel 2005 or whatever its called? it looks like my camera.



Well over here its called EOS 300, and was produced in 1999







(One of my many cameras-the rest are here http://www.members.lycos.co.uk/numanoid27/photoalbum14.html


----------



## xVOWx

*Well, this is me*


----------



## Madeline

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, Charles (Botar) wouldn't happen to be your Dad, would he? Lots of creepy-crawlies in the background! Rock On!!!:clap:



Yep he is my stepdad.


----------



## agentbsmithi

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> Well over here its called EOS 300, and was produced in 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of my many cameras-the rest are here http://www.members.lycos.co.uk/numanoid27/photoalbum14.html



ah alright, i always forget its eos and not e05 or whatever. i have a rebel eos somethin or other haha. it looks like this one. http://buy.overstock.com/images/products/L942361.jpg


----------



## ink_scorpion

Madeline said:
			
		

> Yep he is my stepdad.


Very Cool! Creepy crawlies galore! Nice seein' ya!:worship:


----------



## Tegenaria

agentbsmithi said:
			
		

> ah alright, i always forget its eos and not e05 or whatever. i have a rebel eos somethin or other haha. it looks like this one. http://buy.overstock.com/images/products/L942361.jpg


Ah thats known as the EOS 3000 over here, an entry level camera, basically a stripped down EOS 300.


----------



## kellygirl

A couple more pics of me taken at my graduation party.  (And go here to see some skydiving and graduation pics)


----------



## franco

my gf didn't like the other pic so i had to delete my previous msg.. now here's the pic she wanted me to post


----------



## agentbsmithi

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> Ah thats known as the EOS 3000 over here, an entry level camera, basically a stripped down EOS 300.


my grandparents actually bought it for me years ago for school when i was taking a bunch of photography classes.


----------



## moricollins

kellygirl said:
			
		

> A couple more pics of me taken at my graduation party.  (And go



You're very pretty, Kelly, VERY......


----------



## GootySapphire

Close up of half of my tattoo, I will be turning my back into a mural soon.





My car after the accident three months ago.





Emo.





My fav. track jacket.





On the left.





Drunken Pimpness.


----------



## wolfpak

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Awww..... isnt he just so gosh darned cute and cuddly??? dont you just wanna pinch his wittle cheeks... whos my wittle gangster?? you are, yes you are........ coochee coochee coo, If your good and dont shoot anyone i'll give you a wollypop... would ya like that little guy??
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> No offence, You just look so damn friendly mobster.. I couldnt help myself.. lol


----------



## franco

> My car after the accident three months ago.


is that blood on your hood?


----------



## GootySapphire

franco said:
			
		

> is that blood on your hood?


No just some cheesy flame stickers I put on it.


----------



## franco

tragic loss.. i'd most probably be stoned to wreck my car like that


----------



## spideromaniac

Philth said:
			
		

> updated pic of me and the boys...posted by PHILTH


Man It looks so much like my living room.
We own a collection of the same amplitude, same shelving, we even stack em the same way. LOL   

I like it, :clap: 
Your collection would be a nice addition to nime.....


----------



## GootySapphire

franco said:
			
		

> tragic loss.. i'd most probably be stoned to wreck my car like that



Haha, no actually I was at a turn signal and a lady from the oncoming traffic lane didnt stop and hit me head on and she was going about 50 mph, and i didnt have a seat belt on. here in this picture you can see in the windshield where my head made impact


----------



## franco

> here in this picture you can see in the windshield where my head made impact


ooohh damn!!! that's gotta hurt man  now do you believe in God?   just kidding!


----------



## GootySapphire

franco said:
			
		

> ooohh damn!!! that's gotta hurt man  now do you believe in God?   just kidding!


hahaha yeah i thank god every day


----------



## Nightmares

Pics of me at The NY Metro Show


----------



## Fini

Is that Mo Rocca in the picture with you?


----------



## GootySapphire

Nightmares said:
			
		

> Pics of me at The NY Metro Show


That's frickin rad man. I am jealous


----------



## MindUtopia

<----That's me in my avatar.  

Sorry, too lazy to attach a pic!

Karen


----------



## DarkRAM

Fini said:
			
		

> Is that Mo Rocca in the picture with you?


Funny I thought the same thing.


----------



## Aru

That's me.


----------



## Atalanta

This is my niece, Noa, and the bunny her Aunt Maggie got her for Christmas.  She loves it, and it keeps her from fixating so much on the real bunny...


----------



## Christoph

C'est moi..


----------



## Stefan-V

Nice Hair, man! I had hair like that, only blue, when I was 14. 
Almost got expelled (private schools, booohh;P).

Stefan-V


----------



## Tegenaria

Christoph said:
			
		

> C'est moi..


You know you remind me of a young David Gahan there, apart from the green hair that is....


----------



## Nerri1029

Long Live PUNK !!


----------



## agentbsmithi

Fini said:
			
		

> Is that Mo Rocca in the picture with you?



Youz crazy! 

I just had to say, of course it is. 

Hahah hes bad ass.


----------



## edesign

*Slayer!!!*

Gf got me "Still Reigning" for Christmas as well as "War at the Warfield" (almost comical both the fans and the band...lil too much liquor? )



Have yet to see this band live...dammit!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Your'e holding one excellent DVD in hour hands there my friend :worship:


----------



## edesign

damn skippy! Mandatory Suicide is one of my favorite songs...and the live version on this DVD gets my blood pumping every time


----------



## NewGriot

*Some of mine...*

Some of mine...

1st one with fake spider  

2nd one with realy nice women from London at a Boxing Tournament in SLC

and 3rd one with a dude from Chicago (New Year Party 2002 in Chicago Underground)


----------



## stonemantis

Here is a photo of myself enjoy.


----------



## TimV

Why are beekeeper so grizzled?


----------



## MidnightCootie

This is me with my rooster Nestor.  I have 10 chickens and I love them all!!


----------



## TimV

I'll bet your chickens love those grapes behind you


----------



## Dangaboy

Will try and get better ones, but this is me in front of my 67 Wagoneer. one of very few in SA. I also have a 66 fully original that I'm busy restoring!


----------



## Tony

I like the truck!
Just sold my '91 Too  
Tony


----------



## Crotalus

edesign said:
			
		

> Have yet to see this band live...dammit!


Yes you do. Hurry before its too late


----------



## Siienceofdeath

*Well here's me*

This picture is a couple years old, but its the only one I have so... don't go blind lol. And yes I know I look very young but I'm 24 I swear!


ACK! Picture is too big. Sorry all I don't know how to make it smaller on here.


----------



## Tony

Thats ok, it IS almost wallpaper sized...


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Well ok i guess i could post a pic of meh  so here it is.... 
Oh yea.... single and looking


----------



## subzero.xml

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18420159541013ss9ny.jpg


----------



## snoflax

Not the best pic


----------



## Siienceofdeath

*Lol*

Wallpaper sized, should I be worried? :} 

hmmm lots of cute men here.


----------



## Tony

Siienceofdeath said:
			
		

> Wallpaper sized, should I be worried? :}
> 
> hmmm lots of cute men here.


Some are married !

No dont be worried, but a color pic would be nice


----------



## Siienceofdeath

*Hehehe*

Unfortunately that is the only picture I have right now, but once I get my T's I'll probably try to get a picture of me with them.

Michelle


----------



## subzero.xml

im single.. weeeeeeeeee =)


----------



## MrWhite

Boo 
Excuse the tired look, twas very late!


----------



## AtomicCareBearX

*Me *

One of just me...






And this is my sis and I making the 'anime face'... you know, that smile that takes up half the face that anime chars do so well


----------



## edesign

ha, not a bad impersonation...just need to make your eyes as big as dinner plates and you're set for a live casting role


----------



## moricollins

AtomicCareBearX said:
			
		

> One of just me...
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/xAtomicCareBearx/mesmirky.jpg



Very pretty


----------



## AtomicCareBearX

The eye-thing I'm working on  and thanks for the compliment moricollins!


----------



## moricollins

Very welcome,


Mori


----------



## solaceofwinter

ill get some better ones with my hair down sometime... but thats me anyhow. sorry for the size, probably going to lock the thread now


----------



## Brian S

My toad and I lol


----------



## Scott C.

*Updated pics of me....*


----------



## Artharitis

Me last week..





With my little mani..





and me last year^ before I dyed my hair dark..
;P


----------



## Tony

hmm ten characters min....
:worship:    is all I wanted.....


----------



## edesign

artharitis = bombshell

and to think I swore off the east coast as places I would like to live...stupid, stupid, stupid :wall:


----------



## Nate

edesign said:
			
		

> artharitis = bombshell
> 
> and to think I swore off the east coast as places I would like to live...stupid, stupid, stupid :wall:


I was born east coast and will die in the east coast. I think its something in the water!


----------



## moricollins

Artharitis said:
			
		

> Me last week..
> 
> With my little mani..



WOW  You are absolutely stunning.   


Mori


----------



## Satanika

Don't worry, I have a box of tissues ready to wipe all the drool off of everyone's chins. ;P 

Down boys.


----------



## Artharitis

aww you all are sweet as well as humorous


----------



## edesign

Satanika said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I have a box of tissues ready to wipe all the drool off of everyone's chins. ;P
> 
> Down boys.


got any band aids for when my gf slaps me?


----------



## Tony

edesign said:
			
		

> got any band aids for when my gf slaps me?


How bout a quilt for the garage?


----------



## Bearskin10

Artharitis said:
			
		

> aww you all are sweet as well as humorous


Wow, you are very pretty.... You do know now that you are required by arachnoboard bylaws to post weekly updated pictures of yourself now don't you


----------



## edesign

tony said:
			
		

> How bout a quilt for the garage?


lol...I have two that my mother made that I can use  No garage with my apartment...I'll have to sleep in the outdoor storage closet


----------



## moricollins

Yes weekly updates are required.


Ok, who wants to bet on how many PM's Artharitis has from Horny arachnoboys?


(I, for the record, have yet to send her one)


my guess is: 5


----------



## Ewok

my pic:


----------



## Artharitis

none! but i dont think i can get PMs, i need to sign up for the premium account sometime soon.;P


----------



## Tony

Artharitis said:
			
		

> none! but i dont think i can get PMs, i need to sign up for the premium account sometime soon.;P


Someone will Sugardaddy the funds for You, I'm sure


----------



## moricollins

Tony, you provided the funds didn't you? 





So, Artharitis, how many DID you receive  ?

Mori


----------



## MrDeranged

Free accts are allowed pm's as well.  No need to sign up for a supporter acct. for them.  You are just allowed more storage for them if you have a premium acct.

S


----------



## moricollins

the lovely young lady figured that out, Scott   with a wee bit of help.


Ok, more pictures are needed 



here's a couple old pictures of me:







and a newer one:


----------



## hamfoto

never posted pics of me...so, I'll scrounge some up from the past few years. (different levels of beard growth)
and no need to make religious/spiritual banter on pic #3...

Chris


----------



## Sheri

Are those a bunch of C. atrox you are standing in the middle of?

And why?

And how did they get there?

And please tell me they are just really docile and sleepy, rather than dead or dying...

What a freaking slaughter... horrible.

I would have a hard time being there and not getting into a fistfight.


----------



## Crotalus

Sheri said:
			
		

> Are those a bunch of C. atrox you are standing in the middle of?
> 
> And why?
> 
> And how did they get there?


Its a rattlesnake roundup. Hopefully one of the few that release the snakes after the 'big boys' have played with them. At most roundups they slaughter them
Check here:
http://www.kingsnake.com/roundup/
http://www.dfwherp.org/roundups/roundups.php

/Lelle


----------



## Artharitis




----------



## Bearskin10

Artharitis said:
			
		

>


Why the  ?


----------



## Artharitis

read about the snakes getting slaughtered. im a softie


----------



## Bearskin10

Artharitis said:
			
		

> read about the snakes getting slaughtered. im a softie


Yeah just read that :8o after I replied... Feeling stupid :wall:


----------



## moricollins

Artharitis said:
			
		

> read about the snakes getting slaughtered. im a softie



and here I was thinking you were mad i called you a lovely young lady  

The rattlesnake roundup is atrocious....


----------



## hamfoto

Sheri said:
			
		

> Are those a bunch of C. atrox you are standing in the middle of?
> 
> And why?
> 
> And how did they get there?
> 
> And please tell me they are just really docile and sleepy, rather than dead or dying...
> 
> What a freaking slaughter... horrible.
> 
> I would have a hard time being there and not getting into a fistfight.


yeah, it's hard...I've been a snakelover my whole life.  That's part of what got me interested in the Texas rattlesnake roundups.  I don't like it.  I've even taken some babies home with me before.  But, I'm also a journalist, and one that primarily works on documenting social issues or feature stories about interesting cultures in America.
I've been doing this project awhile now and I can say that I definately understand both sides.  I don't like seeing the snakes killed...but it's interesting to understand the point of views of the people that live with them on a daily basis.
It's a little bit much to describe the process and the story here...but I'm working on a photography book that is documenting the Texas rattlesnake roundups and I'm hoping that this will help people understand what these things are, what the culture and the people are like and to preserve them in photos and a book for future populations...because they are fading away.  At one time there were around 30 roundups throughout Texas and now there are only 6 left.  I'm not saying it's right or wrong...I try not to take sides on this issue.  I've got friends who are rattlesnake hunters and daredevil snakehandlers, as well as scientists on the other side.
So, yeah the first pic is in the main pit of Western Diamondback rattlesnakes at a roundup.  At that point, they are very much alive...but usually cool (temp wise) so they're not as active as they would be.
So, try not to judge everyone without trying to see both sides...even if we don't necessarily like one side.
And yes, the rattlesnake roundups are affecting the population of western diamondback rattlesnakes.  Numbers are necessarily going down, but sizes of the snakes is getting smaller.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tony

I dont get the 'dont judge' thing....Living in an animals habitat and slaughtering them out of fear and hatred doesnt deserve 'understanding'...I understand being fearful of alot of things but I try to rationally deal with them..

I guess we could apply the same non-judgemental attitude to lynchings and cross burnings...

sorry, the roundup thing P's me off  
The Hot Artharitis has it wrong...          

Tony


----------



## Crotalus

Agree Tony.
6 roundups left in Texas is 6 too many


----------



## Tony

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Agree Tony.
> 6 roundups left in Texas is 6 too many


Are you agreeing with everything I said? 
Careful, I also noted Artharitis's hot-ness.
Mwuahahaha


----------



## Crotalus

tony said:
			
		

> Are you agreeing with everything I said?
> Careful, I also noted Artharitis's hot-ness.
> Mwuahahaha


She could be your granddaughter Tony


----------



## Melmoth

tony said:
			
		

> Are you agreeing with everything I said?
> Careful, I also noted Artharitis's hot-ness.
> Mwuahahaha



            Hey Tone,
                              Guess what,I agree with everything you said including the  Artharitis hotness qoutient.Hell,that girl's not just hot,she's smokin!!!

                       Common ground at last eh 


                                              Sir George


----------



## Melmoth

Crotalus said:
			
		

> She could be your granddaughter Tony


                    She could definitely be my granddaughter,Lelle,Tony is only a pup compared to this old dog,but hot is hot 


                                            George


----------



## Crotalus

Melmoth said:
			
		

> She could definitely be my granddaughter,Lelle,Tony is only a pup compared to this old dog,but hot is hot


In a few years I could be a granddad for real... 
:?  
So i wont mention granddaughters ever again


----------



## Sheri

Ummmm... techincally, you _could_ (by laws of nature) be a grandfather like... right now, old man. 

_PS... for those of you not paying attention, he's just proven he's the best b/f ever. (even if he's old enough to be a grandpa)_


----------



## moricollins

I agree with everything Tony said , and I am NOT old enough to be her grandfather (thank God)     

Mori

P.S. Sheri, he's the best BF ever for not hitting on Artharitis? :?


----------



## Sheri

Yes. That and his offer to attend every Buckner concert with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Crotalus

Sheri said:
			
		

> Yes. That and his offer to attend every Buckner concert with me for the rest of my life.


That is something that will never happen...


----------



## moricollins

LOL, lelle


----------



## Gesticulator

moricollins said:
			
		

> here's a couple old pictures of me:


 Hello Mori, now I have pics to match your posts!


----------



## moricollins

there are others of me on this (or the previous) thread...


----------



## Gesticulator

Sorry, Mori, I wouldn't think to search "moricollins", but happened across the recent pic!


----------



## Scorp guy

:drool: :drool: i aint old enough to b anyones grandpa :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Amanda

Well, I posted in the introduction thread, but it still says I have zero posts, and the message at the top of the screen says the same thing.  I'm not a messageboard newbie and I've never encountered that before.  So... I'll try this in here.  Here's a pic of me at a football game a couple months ago.  Somebody check out the intro thread and tell me if you can see my post.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Amanda said:
			
		

> Well, I posted in the introduction thread, but it still says I have zero posts, and the message at the top of the screen says the same thing.  I'm not a messageboard newbie and I've never encountered that before.  So... I'll try this in here.  Here's a pic of me at a football game a couple months ago.  Somebody check out the intro thread and tell me if you can see my post.



No problem there. There are certain areas where your posts don't get counted, that's it. In the discussion forums they will...
Welcome!


----------



## Amanda

Aha!  Lol... I do belong to a saltwater fishkeeping board that runs on the same system as this and, come to think of it, it counts posts the same way.  I'm just glad I'm not invisible.  I had to wait days to activate my account because the email was hiding in my spam folder.  It was a frustrating couple days reading the board and having to keep quiet.  Thanks for the welcome.  I'm really excited to be here.


----------



## edesign

Nice pic Amanda  Any ideas how I can get my gf to take an interest in T's? She had expressed a slight interest in some AGB's a while back and now she denies it lol. I even offered to buy her some...but she does think my T's are cute for the most part, I just haven't figured out how to get her to say, "I want one!"


----------



## Amanda

Haha!  I wish I could tell you.  My boyfriend is still trying to figure out where I came from because I love aggressive saltwater fish as much as he does (the kind that eat live feeders and make awesome carnage videos if you're willing to film them), I have no objections to raising children in a house full of venomous snakes, and I have my own growing tarantula collection.  He hasn't held either of mine yet, as we live pretty far from eachother at the moment, but he's willing to give it a try, and is seriously considering buying his own T. blondi.  Maybe we're both crazy, but it works.   

Do you have a particularly docile T that you can get her to hold?  Just tell her it's a fuzzy 8-legged teddy bear.  :?


----------



## edesign

well...i don't really hold any of mine save for my small 1.5" Homeomma sp. I tend to take more of a hands off approach...I don't really trust any of mine enough to hold. Some because of their defensiveness...the rest because of skittishness.

Ah well...I'll settle for "cute" for now, she likes my Avics and my GBB. She will lend a hand when i'm rehousing if i ask her...more than some people's significant others would do i guess lol.


----------



## galeogirl

Me being artsy in a garden.


----------



## Crotalus

Amanda said:
			
		

> Haha!  I wish I could tell you.  My boyfriend is still trying to figure out where I came from because I love aggressive saltwater fish as much as he does (the kind that eat live feeders and make awesome carnage videos if you're willing to film them),


What salt fish would  that be exept sharks since most saltwater fish swallows their prey whole. Id go for piranha if i needed tank carnage.


----------



## Jeff_C

*Time for an update...*

Ok so a bunch of you have seen me with kid in tow but now it's time to introduce my better half.

Here is a recent pic of my wife and me:








Jeff
See you at ArachnoCon 2006


----------



## DarkRAM

Crotalus said:
			
		

> What salt fish would  that be exept sharks since most saltwater fish swallows their prey whole. Id go for piranha if i needed tank carnage.


Triggerfish come to mind for me.


----------



## Amanda

Triggers, Anglers, Lionfish, Scorpionfish, Mantis Shrimp (my personal favorite)... lots of em.


----------



## Crotalus

Amanda said:
			
		

> Triggers, Anglers, Lionfish, Scorpionfish, Mantis Shrimp (my personal favorite)... lots of em.


They are all nice but not that ferocious feeders, they just gulp the prey down but I guess I misunderstood you in the first place.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Quit it with the picture-less posts. 

This is me, not having slept for the 3rd night this week.


----------



## Sheri

Why are you not sleeping?

The pic from which the current avatar was born;
(when I posted the image it was like billboard size)

And this one from the car, but note the lines that are now apparent, which did not exist when I first joined the boards. How does that happen, like... so fast?


----------



## kellygirl

Went out to a Mambo Club last night with some wild mexicanas!  Here are some photos... it's funny to me how every time I take a self-pic now, I see a resemblance to Sheri... must be the angle or something! 

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri

Wow! You look great with a tan!  

I wish I were in mexico... have you seen any T's or snakes yet?

And yes, hard to get too creative with angles in self-potraits.


----------



## kellygirl

Haha, thanks!  Though my tan is super weird since I haven't sported a bathing suit... I have just gotten sun in between bus stops and walking around.  I have been exercising and lifting weights a bit though so hopefully I will be slimming down soon and won't need a slimming tan!  

And NO!!!  No snakes, scorps, or tarantulas yet.  Plenty of lizards though, but they are quick and difficult to photograph.  I am always on the lookout but I am living in the city now so I am sure there will be less.  I don't know the mating seasons here though... maybe I will get lucky one day and the road will be crawling with horny males.  (freebie)

-Kelly


----------



## moricollins

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Went out to a Mambo Club last night with some wild mexicanas!  Here are some photos...
> -Kelly


Kelly, you are a gorgeous young lady. 

Mori


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sheri said:
			
		

> Why are you not sleeping?


Don't feel like it I guess. That and lots of schoolwork. It's never ever done... there's always something else that needs completing.

And Kelly, I second what Mori said. You look great!


----------



## Alakdan

*Yup, That's me!*

Hello everyone!  Here's my picture with my lovely daughter during our office family day last August '05.


----------



## Malkavian

One from last semester, right after a mock job interview


----------



## Thoth

We're you interviewing to be a Reservoir Dog.


----------



## Mr Ed

Here's a bad pic of me and my baby girl (well she's 9 but she's MY baby).  We were farting with my web cam...


----------



## moricollins

Here is one of myself and topacelot this past weekend 







and one of just her:


----------



## PA7R1CK

JeKo said:
			
		

> LMAO well i do belive its one of those special talents i have been hearing about...  ;P Nah just the stuffed frog found here...
> 
> Allow me to introduce my Frog... his name is Gorf (read backwards)



I love the frog haha!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

PA7R1CK said:
			
		

> I love the frog haha!


You're mistaken! That's not a frog! It's JaKo! There is proof! I've seen it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GootySapphire




----------



## edesign

do you often stand in front of a mirror taking pics of yourself with your camera phone? just curious...most of your pics seem to be either of you drunk or camera phone self portraits


----------



## Malkavian

Thoth said:
			
		

> We're you interviewing to be a Reservoir Dog.


Why yes. Yes I was. Call me Mr. Teal


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> do you often stand in front of a mirror taking pics of yourself with your camera phone? just curious...most of your pics seem to be either of you drunk or camera phone self portraits



Yeah I usually take drunken photos, just because they're 20 times better when youre sober the next day. I dont have a digital camera or anything, so I can only use my phone to take pictures...oh and im conceited as hell  haha.;P  joke joke :}


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Scott C. said:
			
		

>


Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a bottle of Astroglide by your left knee?


----------



## tarsier

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a bottle of Astroglide by your left knee?


They dont sell that stuff in my country but overcome by curiosity,  I had to look it up on Google.

:clap:   
I cant believe you noticed that, PinkZebraBooty.  

Well,  that kind of does look like a bottle of Astroglide.


----------



## GootySapphire

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Do mine eyes deceive me, or is that a bottle of Astroglide by your left knee?


having once worked at a porn store, i can tell you that it IS indeed a lube.


----------



## kellygirl

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> having once worked at a porn store, i can tell you that it IS indeed a lube.


Looks like it is right next to a couple of Trojans as well, so I am guessing yes!   

-Kelly


----------



## Scott C.

If I had the powers of observation that some of you apparently have, I could have saved myself from this: ..........
That is astroglide, and a pack of jim hats. Doh!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Scott C. said:
			
		

> If I had the powers of observation that some of you apparently have, I could have saved myself from this: ..........
> That is astroglide, and a pack of jim hats. Doh!


Ok, that is all very embarressing and all that, I can understand. But what everybody surely also wants to know, now that I alone have discovered it in your photo: What is that strip of bacon doing there hanging behind you on the wall? :?


----------



## Scott C.

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> ........ What is that strip of bacon doing there hanging behind you on the wall? :?


  It's fly tape.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Scott C. said:
			
		

> It's fly tape.


Oh?  What does it taste like? :}


----------



## Beardo

LMAO....busted! 

Here are a few...ahem...unique pictures of myself....
ARE YOU THREATENING ME???






WHEN F/T RABBITS ATTACK!!






Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!


----------



## Scott C.

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Oh?  What does it taste like? :}


Flys, and chemicals probably.  I'd let you know, but I went vege-head 17 seconds ago.:liar: 

@David


----------



## GootySapphire

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Looks like it is right next to a couple of Trojans as well, so I am guessing yes!
> 
> -Kelly



Good eye sniper :worship:


----------



## kellygirl

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Good eye sniper :worship:



*curtsy*


----------



## Nerri1029

*Here's me today *







My mess of an office


----------



## MRL

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!


dude.. LOL that one cracked me up


----------



## PA7R1CK

A really dark picture of me. I look mad haha


----------



## Thoth

Me and just a friend



Nerri, I think we could pass for brothers (well more so then I can with my real brother)


----------



## Prometheusmum

View attachment 49147


I dont know if this worked..I cant figure out how to photos, but this is me this morning, looking very hung over after a bad nights rest.


----------



## Mr Ed

hamfoto said:
			
		

> never posted pics of me...so, I'll scrounge some up from the past few years. (different levels of beard growth)
> and no need to make religious/spiritual banter on pic #3...
> 
> Chris



That was the rattlesnake round up in Sweetwater was it not?  I know that arena, I grew up in Sweetwater. What year did you go?


----------



## GootySapphire

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> View attachment 49147
> 
> 
> I dont know if this worked..I cant figure out how to photos, but this is me this morning, looking very hung over after a bad nights rest.


I have never understood the whole girls with shaved or half shaven heads...


----------



## becca81

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I have never understood the whole girls with shaved or half shaven heads...


I've never understood the whole guys taking drunk pictures of themselves and making "look how stupid I was" posts...


----------



## Henry Kane

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I have never understood the whole girls with shaved or half shaven heads...


I like the pic. What's to understand really. Looks cool to me. More importantly, she apparently likes it and likely doesn't give a damn what anyone else thinks. I can respect anyone like that. That may be a bit presumptuous though. Looks good to me either way.

Hey Prothetheusmum, nice pic!


----------



## Zombie

I'm with Gary.
I've had a "thing" with women who sport the "sans coif" look since seeing _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ when I was 5. Persis Khambatta unwittingly shaped a large portion of my adolescent fantasies.

Everytime my girlfriend says something about needing her haircut, I cross my fingers.


----------



## Beardo

Maybe I missed something, but what girl has a shaved/half-shaved head? Prometheusmum has all of her hair as far as I can see lol.


----------



## galeogirl

I'm not about to shave my head (scarred-up melon; I know my limitations), but here's my new haircut.


----------



## Bearskin10

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I have never understood the whole girls with shaved or half shaven heads...


Life is a big bag of mixed jelly belly's, some like these ones others like those ones to me that is one tasty looking jelly belly...


----------



## GootySapphire

becca81 said:
			
		

> I've never understood the whole guys taking drunk pictures of themselves and making "look how stupid I was" posts...



I would expect that from a teacher. Drunk pictures are grand though!


----------



## GootySapphire

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> I like the pic. What's to understand really. Looks cool to me. More importantly, she apparently likes it and likely doesn't give a damn what anyone else thinks. I can respect anyone like that. That may be a bit presumptuous though. Looks good to me either way.
> 
> Hey Prothetheusmum, nice pic!



Cool, I merely enstated I never understood shaved heads on girls. I couldve said guys too, because I dont like that either. Buts that's just me. No harm meant.


----------



## Thoth

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I would expect that from a teacher. Drunk pictures are grand though!


Wait, our under age, admitted in a different thread, not yet 21.  Underage drinking is illegal in all localities.  You've publicly posted several pics of yourself drunk (evidence in the public domain). Probably with the right incentives those in the photograph would rollover on you.:evil:  Hmmm.....

So how much is it worth it to you to keep us from going to the authorities.


----------



## moricollins

galeogirl said:
			
		

> here's my new haircut.



Hottie Alert 

Gorgeous as always paige 


Mori


----------



## moricollins

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> I dont know if this worked..I cant figure out how to photos, but this is me this morning, looking very hung over after a bad nights rest.



Nice picture  any reason for the bad night's rest?



Mori


----------



## Prometheusmum

I am without the bottom half of my hair yes! With good reason however! I have VERY thick hair, and by shaving off half of my hair i fixed that problem and I donated the hair I took off to Locks for Love, a Cancer Charity that makes wigs for kids with Cancer! It made me happy! I didnt sleep well cause of the Bloody cricket that got loose in my room, needless to say I caught him the next morning and my spider had a nice lunch..


----------



## Keith Richard

galeogirl said:
			
		

> I'm not about to shave my head (scarred-up melon; I know my limitations), but here's my new haircut.


Paige, stunning colour!!!


----------



## galeogirl

Keef said:
			
		

> Paige, stunning colour!!!


Thanks, I'm a natural redhead, but there are still a few stray bits of the purple I used on my hair for Halloween.

Are you quoting Ginger Baker in your signature?


----------



## Keith Richard

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Are you quoting Ginger Baker in your signature?


No, it's Ginger of The Wildhearts......the "John Lennon" of the current generation


----------



## galeogirl

The Wildhearts.  Heard of them, haven't heard them yet.


----------



## Keith Richard

galeogirl said:
			
		

> The Wildhearts.  Heard of them, haven't heard them yet.


Best way I can describe them is a thunderously stomping blend of Beatles and Beach Boys (vocals, harmony and melody), with a kind of Motorhead and Metallica style of delivery - some humongous riffs. Very unique, more catchy than avian bird flu, with personal and thought provoking lyrics, and a wicked sense of humour. I would recommend "Coupled With" as the perfect introduction to this band.


----------



## Nerri1029

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Cool, I merely enstated I never understood shaved heads on girls. I couldve said guys too, because I dont like that either. Buts that's just me. No harm meant.



I can see why you don't like teachers.. they must be proud as hell that you are using words like "enstated" ...

huh??


----------



## Kugellager

Paige,

I think that is one of the sexiest photos I have seen of you...No joking! 

John
];')


----------



## GootySapphire

Thoth said:
			
		

> Wait, our under age, admitted in a different thread, not yet 21.  Underage drinking is illegal in all localities.  You've publicly posted several pics of yourself drunk (evidence in the public domain). Probably with the right incentives those in the photograph would rollover on you.:evil:  Hmmm.....
> 
> So how much is it worth it to you to keep us from going to the authorities.



haha do it...i could care less. they wouldnt do a thing about it


----------



## GootySapphire

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> I am without the bottom half of my hair yes! With good reason however! I have VERY thick hair, and by shaving off half of my hair i fixed that problem and I donated the hair I took off to Locks for Love, a Cancer Charity that makes wigs for kids with Cancer! It made me happy! I didnt sleep well cause of the Bloody cricket that got loose in my room, needless to say I caught him the next morning and my spider had a nice lunch..



Cool, good to see you're more than honorable with helping others. I like that!


----------



## GootySapphire

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> I can see why you don't like teachers.. they must be proud as hell that you are using words like "enstated" ...
> 
> huh??



Awww does it make you feel superior? Do you feel speciaaaaal? Awwww how precious...just so preeeeecious. I bet you feel amazing dont you? Well congrats!


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I have never understood the whole girls with shaved or half shaven heads...


apparently that's not the only thing you don't understand...

On a side note...I am surprised that the mods and/or the owners of this forum have allowed photographs of members engaging in illegal activity to stay up for so long. Post a picture of someone smoking weed, snorting coke, etc etc and it would be deleted asap I am sure.

prometheusmum...got any more pics? It is kinda hard to tell that it is shaved on the sides in that pic unless you look close. I think it looks pretty damn sweet...but that's just me


----------



## Joe

Here's a picture of a scar on my right thigh from where I got stabbed a long time ago.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> I have VERY thick hair, and by shaving off half of my hair i fixed that problem and I donated the hair I took off to Locks for Love, a Cancer Charity that makes wigs for kids with Cancer!


I shaved mine for years because it was so thick it was too much to manage.     And what a beautiful idea to donate it to LFL.

Maggie

P.S.  Paige, you are so hot, it is re-g-d-diculous!


----------



## Joe

Here's me in my spiffy new hat. It's not really new, though. I ganked it from my friend, Lenny.


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> apparently that's not the only thing you don't understand...
> 
> On a side note...I am surprised that the mods and/or the owners of this forum have allowed photographs of members engaging in illegal activity to stay up for so long. Post a picture of someone smoking weed, snorting coke, etc etc and it would be deleted asap I am sure.
> 
> prometheusmum...got any more pics? It is kinda hard to tell that it is shaved on the sides in that pic unless you look close. I think it looks pretty damn sweet...but that's just me


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gesticulator

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I would expect that from a teacher. Drunk pictures are grand though!


And the connection is???????

I never understood the audacity to try to publicly berate someone or pass judgement on another member's picture!!!! Especially from someone who obviously thinks HIS pictures are worthy of EVERYONE'S attention.



			
				nerri1029 said:
			
		

> I can see why you don't like teachers.. they must be proud as hell that you are using words like "enstated"


and a-s-t-r-o-g-l-i-d-e

Prometheusmum...what an act of kindness, to nobly donate your locks!!!


----------



## Prometheusmum

edesign said:
			
		

> prometheusmum...got any more pics? It is kinda hard to tell that it is shaved on the sides in that pic unless you look close. I think it looks pretty damn sweet...but that's just me


When I have them You'll have them sweet heart   I do have one picture that of me before going to an art show, I'll try and Post that later, I have dreads in it


----------



## Prometheusmum

*photo 2*

this is me b4 the art show in toronto As you can tell it's snowing, and I"m not happy..:}


----------



## GootySapphire

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> And the connection is???????
> 
> I never understood the audacity to try to publicly berate someone or pass judgement on another member's picture!!!! Especially from someone who obviously thinks HIS pictures are worthy of EVERYONE'S attention.
> 
> 
> and a-s-t-r-o-g-l-i-d-e
> 
> Prometheusmum...what an act of kindness, to nobly donate your locks!!!



Did I ever publicly make fun of her? No. I just said I never understood why girls shave their heads, hoping she would explain maybe the reason why she did. Its the same as someone saying "I dont understand why people get piercings." So get over yourself and your ideas.


----------



## edesign

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> this is me b4 the art show in toronto As you can tell it's snowing, and I"m not happy..:}


wow! Your hair is, for lack of something more descriptive and the B-word is not allowed lol, freakin' awesome in that picture! :clap: Me? I like snow...anytime it snows I'm happy as could be. What kind of art show was it?


----------



## moricollins

Prometheusmom, I must admit, i prefer the first picture.  

Black and white shots always look classy


----------



## edesign

Joe said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of a scar on my right thigh from where I got stabbed a long time ago.


not bad...i got a better one  awww...dammit, camera battery is dead. I'll post it later lol


----------



## Henry Kane

moricollins said:
			
		

> Prometheusmom, I must admit, i prefer the first picture.
> 
> Black and white shots always look classy


 I like 'em both! :worship: 

G


----------



## Gesticulator

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Did I ever publicly make fun of her? No. I just said I never understood why girls shave their heads, hoping she would explain maybe the reason why she did. Its the same as someone saying "I dont understand why people get piercings." So get over yourself and your ideas.


It did seem that is was a negative remark, and with the comment about "teachers", it seemed so even more. Sometimes the forums allow for people to interpret what is written differently.
I'll just ignore the 


			
				gootysapphire said:
			
		

> "get over yourself"


because now you're disrespecting your elders as well.


----------



## edesign

wait...let me try this...I think i get it now gooty...

*cough* ahem *clears throat*

I've never quite understood the whole "hey, look at me...i've been drinking and think me and my friends making faces is something everyone wants to see" thing or the "hey, look at me...i take pictures of myself trying to look smooth in the mirror" thing. Nah...nothing derogatory there  

note: the photos are in a directory called "OneBadMutha"  so tell us...how bad are you? 

ok, i better stop...it's Saturday, it's sunny, I don't want to go off on a rant just yet


----------



## Prometheusmum

Dont worry guys I didnt get offened at his statement, I've received much worst. Thanks for the comments on my pictures, the black and white one is the most recent.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

I _love_ the dreads.  They're absolutely beautiful!  From what I have read, it takes serious dedication to take care of them so nicely and grow them out so long.  It is possible to use hairdye directly on dreads, or do you have to dye the roots as they're gowing out?

And regarding the public outcry, a lot of people on AB are fiercely protective of our seasoned, beloved members, as well as friendly brand new people.    I could almost hear the chorus of "No one talks about my Becca that way!"  and "Leave the new girl alone!" in the last few days.


----------



## edesign

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> And regarding the public outcry, a lot of people on AB are fiercely protective of our seasoned, beloved members, as well as friendly brand new people.    I could almost hear the chorus of "No one talks about my Becca that way!"  and "Leave the new girl alone!" in the last few days.


SHHHHHHH! i thought that was an AB secret that only veterans were allowed to know


----------



## Gesticulator

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> I could almost hear the chorus of "No one talks about my Becca that way!"  and "Leave the new girl alone!" in the last few days.


I second that!


----------



## GoTerps

It's been a long time since I posted pics here... I think I still had long hair the last time I posted in the old thread.

Here's some random new one's of my fiance, Roxanna, and I.

At Christmas...






At dinner a few weeks ago...






Roxanna's little brothers got some sweet Nerf dart guns for christmas... we had a big battle xmas morning, lol 












One last picture of Roxanna that I really like... much better to look at than myself, truely my better half! ... especially for putting up with a spare bedroom full of spiders!


----------



## MarknMiami

Here's Me...Picture was taken about a year and a half ago...I look the same pretty much..lol


----------



## Bearskin10

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> this is me b4 the art show in toronto As you can tell it's snowing, and I"m not happy..:}


You may not be happy but are still darn CUTE... Love the trench coat by the way  ...


----------



## edesign

Joe said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of a scar on my right thigh from where I got stabbed a long time ago.


not bad...not bad... but check this one out 





kinda hard to take a picture of the outside of your left forearm with your right hand and keep the camera steady (without a mirror lol)...you can make out the zig-zag scar that goes up my arm. This was done when I had plastic surgery again in 4th grade...they had to go in and shave off the rest of the knuckle that was left. I would hit it on things and it was extremely sensitive...so when they sewed me back up they zig-zag'd in hopes that the scar would stretch straighter as I grew. Well...before it healed a lot of my stitches busted and the scar is a good bit wider than it should be ::} 



and you can barely make out the diagonal scar (from left to right going up) just to the right/below my bicep.


----------



## ArachnoSoldier

This is ME!

	
	
		
		
	


	





and my partner in crime


----------



## edesign

did it taste like peanut butter? Or whatever the last meal was...


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> wait...let me try this...I think i get it now gooty...
> 
> *cough* ahem *clears throat*
> 
> I've never quite understood the whole "hey, look at me...i've been drinking and think me and my friends making faces is something everyone wants to see" thing or the "hey, look at me...i take pictures of myself trying to look smooth in the mirror" thing. Nah...nothing derogatory there
> 
> note: the photos are in a directory called "OneBadMutha"  so tell us...how bad are you?
> 
> ok, i better stop...it's Saturday, it's sunny, I don't want to go off on a rant just yet



Well here let me try this....hmmm well if you look at my avatar...who in the worrrrrld could that possibly be? JAMES BROWN?! Nooooooo, way!!!! And jeeze if I recall he says in his songs uh...what was it...OH YEAH he says "Im a baaaaaad mutha," in his songs. Wow this concept is MIIIIND boggling. Oh and I recall someone else's bald shiny head with I believe it was a Slayer DVD making an ugly face too. Oh guess not everyone wants to see that. Lets stop reading so much into my posts since all you do is find your little time you have to lurk around and thread stalk me. I didnt insult her nor did I mean to. I said I DONT UNDERSTAND THE IDEA OF GIRLS WITH SHAVED HEADS. Just like people when they tell me they dont understand why i have tattoos or piercings. Etc. Some people dont understand why others do the things they do. Doesnt mean its an insult. Simple concept eh? Oh yeah its Saturday but I live in Seattle where it rains all day so Ill rant my big ass off all night if I please. If people dont want to see my drunk pictures of me and my friends having fun. Then they dont have to go into the thread its simple. And as for my legality, please go tell authorities have them track me down and tell me... "Son, we found pictures of you online DRINKING ALCOHOL...youre going to be 21 in 2 months and we are going to ARREST YOU because we have PICTURES." hahahaha


----------



## GootySapphire

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> It did seem that is was a negative remark, and with the comment about "teachers", it seemed so even more. Sometimes the forums allow for people to interpret what is written differently.
> I'll just ignore the
> because now you're disrespecting your elders as well.



I meant no disrespect to an elder. Just defending myself against the masses of people who just jump to conclusions instead of asking me in a civil manner.


----------



## GootySapphire

GoTerps said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I posted pics here... I think I still had long hair the last time I posted in the old thread.
> 
> Here's some random new one's of my fiance, Roxanna, and I.
> 
> At Christmas...
> <snip>



You and your fiance make a great couple how long you too been together? When are you guys going to tie the knot?


----------



## Prometheusmum

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Just like people when they tell me they dont understand why i have tattoos or piercings.


Buddy I never took offence dont you worry about it. I understand the confusion..however I insist that you tell me what piercings and tattoos you have as I am a fellow inked friend!


----------



## Gesticulator

See "Y'ALL" in San Antonio....Me and my little arachno-accomplices...


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Well here let me try this....hmmm well if you look at my avatar...who in the worrrrrld could that possibly be? JAMES BROWN?! Nooooooo, way!!!! And jeeze if I recall he says in his songs uh...what was it...OH YEAH he says "Im a baaaaaad mutha," in his songs. Wow this concept is MIIIIND boggling.


can't say i listen to james brown...don't even recognize him. my mistake 



> Oh and I recall someone else's bald shiny head with I believe it was a Slayer DVD making an ugly face too. Oh guess not everyone wants to see that.


bald is beautiful  and i didn't have to take the picture myself...had someone else there to do it for me  Besides, I wasn't tryin to look pretty for the camera...can't say I know anyone who would be seen in a picture with anything Slayer looking pretty. Now quit your cryin..."everyone is gangin' up on me!"  (I think you realize your mistake, maybe a smiley or two would have helped us figure out your exact point a little easier).

As for thread stalking you...please show me where I'm following you around and posting everytime you say something. As ryan_white once told me, "get over yourself."  Now...I think I have some cheering for Seattle to do today (and once again it's sunny skies and nice 60 degree weather!!!).

Gesticulator:

Hope I can make Arachnocon...tryin' to save up for a Caribbean cruise this fall  Is that your daughter in the picture? Looks like you two have the exact same eyes! (I'm guessing you're on the right, hard to tell  )


----------



## odinn7

Me working on my car...


----------



## Gesticulator

*Moving away from the "everybody on the boards stalks Gooty Sapphire" theme   ...*


			
				edesign said:
			
		

> Gesticulator:
> 
> Hope I can make Arachnocon...tryin' to save up for a Caribbean cruise this fall  Is that your daughter in the picture? Looks like you two have the exact same eyes! (I'm guessing you're on the right, hard to tell  )




Yes that's me and my two cherubs. 



			
				edesign said:
			
		

> not bad...not bad... but check this one out


Edesign, can I ask how you lost your finger...


----------



## Henry Kane

odinn7 said:
			
		

> Me working on my car...


You have good taste in ummm...tools lol! I have an "IMI Repair Kit" just like yours. One of the best tools i've ever used....well, alongside my H&K that is.

Say, for my own future reference, did it fix the problem?  

G


----------



## edesign

lmao...Odinn, are you trying to set the gap on the spark plugs?  or perhaps a clogged fuel line?

Gesticulator...any guess'? I grew up in Alaska so whenever people here ask me what happened I tell them some crazy bear story  then i tell them what really happened...


----------



## galeogirl

You know, every time I see my ex-husband's expensive car (Toyota Prius), I think about giving it a similar tune-up with my Taurus .38.


----------



## moricollins

Paige, be nice 

Gesticulator: You have a cute family, and you DO NOT look old enough to have a daughter that age.

Mori


----------



## GootySapphire

Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> Buddy I never took offence dont you worry about it. I understand the confusion..however I insist that you tell me what piercings and tattoos you have as I am a fellow inked friend!



Good, I am glad you didn't take offense . As far as my tattoo here is my picture of it:




I have the right side of my lip pierced and my left nostril pierced. What ink do you have?


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> can't say i listen to james brown...don't even recognize him. my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> bald is beautiful  and i didn't have to take the picture myself...had someone else there to do it for me  Besides, I wasn't tryin to look pretty for the camera...can't say I know anyone who would be seen in a picture with anything Slayer looking pretty. Now quit your cryin..."everyone is gangin' up on me!"  (I think you realize your mistake, maybe a smiley or two would have helped us figure out your exact point a little easier).
> 
> As for thread stalking you...please show me where I'm following you around and posting everytime you say something. As ryan_white once told me, "get over yourself."  Now...I think I have some cheering for Seattle to do today (and once again it's sunny skies and nice 60 degree weather!!!).
> 
> Gesticulator:
> 
> Hope I can make Arachnocon...tryin' to save up for a Caribbean cruise this fall  Is that your daughter in the picture? Looks like you two have the exact same eyes! (I'm guessing you're on the right, hard to tell  )



bald can be very sexy  you bettttta be rootin for seattle  im about to head to watch the game and drink some cold ones. and check out this guy who comes into me work all the time and buys all our tarantulas, selection. he's bought about 45 from us, and ive made a friendship with him since he first came in. so i am headed over to his place to watch the game and see his selection.


----------



## GootySapphire

moricollins said:
			
		

> Paige, be nice
> 
> Gesticulator: You have a cute family, and you DO NOT look old enough to have a daughter that age.
> 
> Mori


I agree with that about Gest.


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> bald can be very sexy  you bettttta be rootin for seattle  im about to head to watch the game and drink some cold ones. and check out this guy who comes into me work all the time and buys all our tarantulas, selection. he's bought about 45 from us, and ive made a friendship with him since he first came in. so i am headed over to his place to watch the game and see his selection.


damn...45 T's from a local pet store? I'm lucky to find a B. smithi around here...A. seemani, A. avic., and G. roseas are about it. if you get too drunk be sure to let all the T's out for a seriously WILD drunken Super Bowl party


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> damn...45 T's from a local pet store? I'm lucky to find a B. smithi around here...A. seemani, A. avic., and G. roseas are about it. if you get too drunk be sure to let all the T's out for a seriously WILD drunken Super Bowl party


hahahahhahaha heck no he's got Vietnamese Birdeaters that are aggressive as hell. But he's seriously crazy. He put his H. Lividum and P. Murinus and P. Regalis adult male on HIS FACE. He held his H. Gigas. Its crazzzzzzzy.


Some of the T's I get are pretty cool others arent:

P. Regalis
P. Pederseni
A. Seemani
G. Rosea
H. Lividum
P. Murinus
A. Geniculata
N. Chromatus
N. coloratovillosus
P. irminia
T. blondi
A. Minatrix
B. Auratum
B. Smithi
B. Emilia
C. Fimbriatus
C. cyaneopubescens
C. Crawshayi
C. Fasciatum
E. Pachypus
G. Pulchra
G. aureostriata
H. Maculata
M. Robustum
P. Lugardi
and quite a few others....
Since I have been moved up at work to the only reptile specialist I get to do the ordering. Since I am kind of low on T's now I am going to order a 3" A. Seemani, 3" H. Lividum male and female, 2" A. Metallica, 2" A. Versicolor, and 3" M. Robustum.


----------



## Gesticulator

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Good, I am glad you didn't take offense . As far as my tattoo here is my picture of it:


Gooty...didn't you have only one side of that done in an earlier post? BTW...nice art work! 

And gawsh...you can make an old lady smile......


----------



## Sheri

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Edesign, can I ask how you lost your finger...


OMG!
I totally didn't notice it was missing when I saw his picture - until I read your post!!

We need an official scar thread in the WH. I have material.


----------



## Zombie

Whoa.
Edesign has me beat. I'm missing my pinky, but I still have vestigal nub.

Oh, the point of this thread, right.


----------



## odinn7

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Say, for my own future reference, did it fix the problem?


Unfortunately, as well as that tool works, it couldn't help with the car. That, btw, is my favorite handgun that I own. It's a 9mm but it fits my hand real well, the balance is perfect, it's fairly accurate, and I have 4 pre-ban 15 rd mags for it.



			
				edesign said:
			
		

> lmao...Odinn, are you trying to set the gap on the spark plugs?  or perhaps a clogged fuel line?


I was...uh...torquing the head...yeah, that's it. Turns out the block is cracked and I was joking around that I should just shoot the damn thing and decided it would be a nice pic opportunity.


----------



## edesign

ooo...cracked block, not good  My parents had a late late 80's model Ford Tempo diesel way back when...block cracked on it and Ford refused to warranty it (was never run hot or anything like that...mfr defect). I'm not perfectly sober but that looks like a small Ford to me. I've seen headlights like that, just can't place em lol

Gesticulator... my dad ran me over with a riding lawn mower when i was 1.5 years old. He was cutting grass in a field behind the house we were living in at the time and my big cousin wanted to ride with him. My aunt was supposed to be watching me on the porch but she went inside to get a drink (this happened while we lived in Louisiana for a short time). I took off to see my dad and he went to back up so he looked over one shoulder and not the other (due to my cousin sitting on his knee)...didn't see me and backed up. Said he felt the back end raise up and he thought he was going up on a pile of bricks (which were scattered around the field). When he pulled forward he looked back and saw me with (of course) a tire track on my forehead and my finger cut off.

Him and his brother rushed me to the hospital with my little cousin (well, 2 hours younger than me...but born 4000 miles apart, go figure) runing down the drive and in to the highway chasing after his dad. Meanwhile, the family is scrambling to grab him before he gets hit lol. Anyway...they could have put it back on (they did find it) but when it got cut off it shattered all the bones inside of it and said I would never be able to bend it. So my parents said leave it off...thankfully so. I just wish they woulda kept it for me to keep in a jar  Apparently i rebounded very quick as most kids do that age lol...running around again in no time.

One good thing to come out of this...while most kids learn to count by 1's, 5's, and 10's on their fingers in elementary school, I was doing the same thing BUT in addition I was learning to count by 4's and 8's


----------



## odinn7

Wow edesign, that's rough. I imagine your father beat himself up for a long time because of that. I'm glad that it worked out for you and you were able to deal with it as well as you did.

My car was a Geo Metro 4 cylinder and the block cracked because of defective antifreeze (it was 50/50 pre-mix and was supposed to be good to -34f but froze solid at -4f). I am currently in communication with the manufacturer about this and hopefully there'll be a settlement. The car only had 110,000 on it and was in great condition until that happened.


----------



## GootySapphire

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Gooty...didn't you have only one side of that done in an earlier post? BTW...nice art work!
> 
> And gawsh...you can make an old lady smile......



No my tattoo has been done fully since I was 18. Thank you very much for the kind words. And you're welcome


----------



## kellygirl

Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o 

-Kelly


----------



## DavidRS

kellygirl said:
			
		

> But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


Semi-cute my butt. I think I sprung a leak.


----------



## Thoth

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


Aye chihuahua !! :drool:

I, and probably others will, disagree about you being the WBCT whore. Isay keep the pics coming.


----------



## franco

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


what's my girlfriend's name again?! lol! 
:} 
i would definitely agree with thoth, keep those pics coming. you made me remember a song from the early november "the room's too cold but you're so hot"


----------



## koldaar

I call for a Kellygirl appreciation thread!


----------



## moricollins

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly



Someone get the fire extinguisher, she's smoking!


----------



## Prometheusmum

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Semi-cute my butt. I think I sprung a leak.


Yummy.... 

My Ink is a unicorn on my stomach, a spider web on my index finger.

As for piercings, I have 9 starting with 4 in my ears, a monroe, a nose , a spetum, I've decided to edit myself, you guess where the other two are. 

FYI, if anyone wants a great web page for tattoo's and piercing topics go to www.bmezine.com!

Remember dont get it until you know how to take care of it and Dont eer take out a infected piericing 

  Bye!


----------



## moricollins

do i dare ask what a "monroe" is? :?  



I don't think i should ask.....likelihood any answer gets editted = 95% IMO.


----------



## Prometheusmum

A piercing above the lip like where marlyn Monroe mole was, aka a Chrome Crawford lol, look at my black and white photo You'll probably see it


----------



## moricollins

Yes, i see it, but didn't know the reference, thank you


----------



## shogun804

me rockin the NY hat....New York, New York


----------



## Beardo

Here is a picture of me from this past summer when myself and some friends went herping/hiking down in the Red River Gorge in KY....my friend in the pic is a very docile Cowsucker (or Black Ratsnake to you non-KY folk)....


----------



## BLS Blondi

Slayer is the BEST live band on the planet.  Period.


----------



## odinn7

Thanks for the insight...


----------



## edesign

BLS Blondi said:
			
		

> Slayer is the BEST live band on the planet.  Period.


i still have not had a chance to see them live  Time is running out too ... dammit! :wall:


----------



## Gesticulator

edesign said:
			
		

> Gesticulator... <snip>When he pulled forward he looked back and saw me with (of course) a tire track on my forehead and my finger cut off.
> <snip>


OUCH edesign, you were lucky it was only a finger!


----------



## Keith Richard

BLS Blondi said:
			
		

> Slayer is the BEST live band on the planet.  Period.


what criteria and logic did you apply to arrive at this very bold statement?


----------



## Sheri

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me from this past summer when myself and some friends went herping/hiking down in the Red River Gorge in KY....my friend in the pic is a very docile Cowsucker (or Black Ratsnake to you non-KY folk)....


Very nice! :clap: 

Ohhhhh I want summer back...


----------



## Beardo

You and me both Sheri! Winter sucks lol.


----------



## edesign

keef said:
			
		

> what criteria and logic did you apply to arrive at this very bold statement?


...and here we go.......

i would surmise that being the premiere speed metal pioneers from the early early 80's, still going strong (some may argue this...) over 20 years later, known for their crushing music, wild concerts, crazy mosh pits, fanatical fans, etc. etc...that could have a little to do with it. I don't think anyone who is in to metal will argue that point with you very much.

Now we can sit here and argue til we're blue in the face and become mentally retarded from lack of oxygen...we all know there is no such thing as "best". But within their genre and probably across quite a few others, I doubt many would stand close to the pure energy and chaos from one of their shows. Sure...Rush has done some very good concerts, The Who, Garth Brooks, Metallica, Yes, and so on and so forth. But not quite on par with what Slayer concerts are supposed to be like. BUT...there are even more extreme bands out there with even more extreme crowds/pits, but their popularity is nowhere near the level that Slayer attained and has managed to keep for over two decades.

You do not go to a Tom Petty concert to get an adrenaline rush, to enjoy reacting in a fairly extremely physical way to the music, to cause general mayhem...i'm not saying his concerts are not good (never been, but i do like his music), but I highly doubt the energy level is near what it is at a Slayer concert. Then again...after a few doobies I wouldn't be worried about moving or doing much of anything at all but sitting back and listening to the music either lol. Sweet...

So...do we really want to get in to this debate?  I know where this is going...

btw...were you going to argue that The Beefhearts have better concerts?


----------



## edesign

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> You and me both Sheri! Winter sucks lol.





			
				keef said:
			
		

> what criteria and logic did you apply to arrive at this very bold statement?




me...i love winter, when there is plenty of snow and mountains around anyway


----------



## DavidRS

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


I was so dumbfounded by the picture, after 2 days I finally figured out what WBTC meant.


----------



## Scott C.

edesign said:
			
		

> .........You do not go to a Tom Petty concert to get an adrenaline rush, to enjoy reacting in a fairly extremely physical way to the music, to cause general mayhem...i'm not saying his concerts are not good (never been, but i do like his music0........


You're right about that. You go to listen to him in an arena full of smoke....the fun kind


----------



## DHunter

Well I have not posted a great deal, but I do check in & read quite often.
I spend my spare time Rockhounding, cutting cabochon gemstones, making jewelry, & shooting.

When rockhounding in the desert I come in contact with scorpions from time to time & have always been facinated by them. Thanks to this site I have learned a great deal about them & have now started yet another collection. 

So here's a couple pics of me.










Although this site does seem to have a very diverse membership, It looks like I'm it's first kilted bug lover.


----------



## Socrates

DHunter said:
			
		

> Although this site does seem to have a very diverse membership, It looks like I'm it's first kilted bug lover.


Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

If I'm not mistaken, "Keef" posted a picture of himself in a kilt about a year or so ago.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Keith Richard

Socrates said:
			
		

> Nice pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, "Keef" posted a picture of himself in a kilt about a year or so ago.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Indeed I did Wendy.....you have a great memory, thanks.


----------



## Kugellager

kellygirl said:
			
		

> But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


DAMN GIRL! 
Semi-cute? Boy is than an understatement! 

I agree...you should no longer post in here...send them all to my e-mail...maybe you could send me understated ones where you think you are "semi-sexy"  

John
];')


----------



## Keith Richard

edesign said:
			
		

> ...and here we go.......
> 
> i would surmise that being the premiere speed metal pioneers from the early early 80's, still going strong (some may argue this...) over 20 years later, known for their crushing music, wild concerts, crazy mosh pits, fanatical fans, etc. etc...that could have a little to do with it. I don't think anyone who is in to metal will argue that point with you very much.
> 
> Now we can sit here and argue til we're blue in the face and become mentally retarded from lack of oxygen...we all know there is no such thing as "best". But within their genre and probably across quite a few others, I doubt many would stand close to the pure energy and chaos from one of their shows. Sure...Rush has done some very good concerts, The Who, Garth Brooks, Metallica, Yes, and so on and so forth. But not quite on par with what Slayer concerts are supposed to be like. BUT...there are even more extreme bands out there with even more extreme crowds/pits, but their popularity is nowhere near the level that Slayer attained and has managed to keep for over two decades.
> 
> You do not go to a Tom Petty concert to get an adrenaline rush, to enjoy reacting in a fairly extremely physical way to the music, to cause general mayhem...i'm not saying his concerts are not good (never been, but i do like his music), but I highly doubt the energy level is near what it is at a Slayer concert. Then again...after a few doobies I wouldn't be worried about moving or doing much of anything at all but sitting back and listening to the music either lol. Sweet...
> 
> So...do we really want to get in to this debate?  I know where this is going...
> 
> btw...were you going to argue that The Beefhearts have better concerts?


That's an awful long response to a simple question. My point is that this is all totally subjective......a matter of personal opinion.........one guy's chicken is another guy's beef etc etc. I'll refrain from going any deeper since we're way OT for this particular thread. I will admit to having most of Slayer's releases.

Oh, and in response to your last point, YEAH, every time hands down....but that's my opinion ;-)


----------



## Immortal_sin

odinn7 said:
			
		

> Me working on my car...



lol...let me know if that works...my WRX is acting up!


----------



## DHunter

Keef said:
			
		

> Indeed I did Wendy.....you have a great memory, thanks.


Well I must have missed that one. I stand corrected.

It's nice to run into another member of the Comfort Clan.


----------



## dragyn5

Here is a photo of me. My hubby is a photographer, so he made me look good.

Heidi


----------



## Keith Richard

DHunter said:
			
		

> It's nice to run into another member of the Comfort Clan.


Likewise. Are you of Scottish descent? I'm born and raised in Glasgow now residing in SF.


----------



## Sheri

DHunter said:
			
		

> Well I have not posted a great deal, but I do check in & read quite often.
> I spend my spare time Rockhounding, cutting cabochon gemstones, making jewelry, & shooting.
> .



Shooting what? Rockhounds? What are they? Like... mountain goats?


----------



## DHunter

Keef said:
			
		

> Likewise. Are you of Scottish descent? I'm born and raised in Glasgow now residing in SF.


I've been told I've got some Scottish on one of my grandfathers side, but I'm having trouble finding out what clan due to a name change when they came to the U.S.

I wear kilts because they are so much more comfortable than pants plus they just plain look cool. Hopefully if there is Scottish in the family I can eventualy find out so I have an excuse to get another kilt, with the family tartan.


----------



## Henry Kane

DHunter said:
			
		

> I've been told I've got some Scottish on one of my grandfathers side, but I'm having trouble finding out what clan due to a name change when they came to the U.S.
> 
> I wear kilts because they are so much more comfortable than pants plus they just plain look cool. Hopefully if there is Scottish in the family I can eventualy find out so I have an excuse to get another kilt, with the family tartan.


I have been meaning to get our tartan from my father. I'm 1/4 Scottish (other 3/4's Germany, Sicily and Spain in case anyone gave a damn) descended from Clan Campbell and Clan MacGregor. Sometime back me and my father were supposed to get the full suits made but it never came around. Kinda pricey. Soon I guess.

G


----------



## Keith Richard

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to get our tartan from my father. I'm 1/4 Scottish (other 3/4's Germany, Sicily and Spain in case anyone gave a damn) descended from Clan Campbell and Clan MacGregor. Sometime back me and my father were supposed to get the full suits made but it never came around. Kinda pricey. Soon I guess.
> 
> G


Gary, I'm probably wrong (history not being a strength of mine), but weren't the Campbell and MacGregor clans sworn enimies? I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## DHunter

Sheri said:
			
		

> Shooting what? Rockhounds? What are they? Like... mountain goats?


I'm a rockhound. I wander the mountains, deserts, & underground mines around here collecting minerals & gemstones.

Here are some examples of things I've collected as specimins & some that I've collected & cut into gemsotnes.

This is a chunck of quartz I brought out of a mine. It has visible silver & lead smashed into & onto it & even has a hole with silver crystals inside it.






On the left are emeralds. the green ones were imported, the red ones were found here at topaz mountain. Red emeralds (bixbite) are one of the rarest gemsotnes.

On the right are some sunstones we found then cut.






This is a piece of moss agate that I cut.






And last a star garnet from Idaho that I cut & mounted for my brother. His birthstone.






Hope that helps you understand what rockhounds do. We can be identified in the field by looking for people with thier backsides in the air & thier heads under a rock. Just be nice & check to see if said rock has fallen on them.


----------



## Henry Kane

Keef said:
			
		

> Gary, I'm probably wrong (history not being a strength of mine), but weren't the Campbell and MacGregor clans sworn enimies? I'll see if I can find out.


Not sure, I wasn't there  lol I have a vague recollection of hearing something about that though.
I'm just going by the family books. I'll have to talk to my father to get the specifics.

G


----------



## Sheri

DHunter said:
			
		

> \Hope that helps you understand what rockhounds do. We can be identified in the field by looking for people with thier backsides in the air & thier heads under a rock.


Not when wearing the kilt though. Right? 

Thanks for the explanation, I had never heard the term before.


----------



## bugsnstuff

> descended from Clan Campbell and Clan MacGregor.


you can have your own personal little clan war in you head, lol

i'm from MacGregor myself and seeing as the Cambells stole the MacGregor seat (Inverary Castle) I can love you as a brother whilst driving a dirk twixt your shoulderblades, lol


----------



## kenspidey

MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GootySapphire

I've got quite a bit of Scottish in me. My last name is McLean, it was McLane or something along the lines of that spelling originally but our ancestors changed it. I believe the McLeans run the castle of Duart.


----------



## Socrates

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> I've got quite a bit of Scottish in me. My last name is McLean, it was McLane or something along the lines of that spelling originally but our ancestors changed it. I believe the McLeans run the castle of Duart.



Ok, now let's see a picture of you in a Kilt.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Keith Richard

Sheri said:
			
		

> Not when wearing the kilt though. Right?


It all depends upon which way the Sporran is being worn Sheri ;-)

I'll look out another pic in "war dress" when I get back home at the weekend.


----------



## kellygirl

Ha ha, thanks for all the love yall.  Very sweet.   

-Kelly


----------



## DavidRS

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Ha ha, thanks for all the love yall.  Very sweet.
> 
> -Kelly


The pleasure was all mine.


----------



## edesign

Keef said:
			
		

> That's an awful long response to a simple question. My point is that this is all totally subjective......a matter of personal opinion.........one guy's chicken is another guy's beef etc etc. I'll refrain from going any deeper since we're way OT for this particular thread. I will admit to having most of Slayer's releases.
> 
> Oh, and in response to your last point, YEAH, every time hands down....but that's my opinion ;-)


lol...ya, i can be longwinded sometimes. I'll let you answer the question next time, save everyone some reading since I was trying to say something similar 

i'm part scottish as well...don't know how much, my great grandmother was a MacGilvary (not sure on spelling).


----------



## GootySapphire

Socrates said:
			
		

> Ok, now let's see a picture of you in a Kilt.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


I have hairy legs like Robin Williams.


----------



## Flogger

Okey. 

Here's me, in all my glory  





Taken in december 2005 and for you people who don't get the sign it says "reserved".


----------



## Keith Richard

Very "C.O" Flogger!!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Välkommen Floggan


----------



## lilmountaingrrl

a pic of me.....  (i hate taking pictures, so these two are the only ones anyone will ever probably see again    )


----------



## Brian S

lilmountaingrrl said:
			
		

> a pic of me.....  (i hate taking pictures, so these two are the only ones anyone will ever probably see again    )


AAAAAAAAAAH C'mon, show us more


----------



## Midnightrdr456

These are the only 2 pictures I have on my computer of myself right now (i hate taking pictures)

The Top one is me and my Girlfriend (although since this picture I have grown my full beard back, shaving is too much work)

The second is a fun picture, me and 4 friends went to Coventry (Phish last concert, 2 days of music, 5 day festival).  Well we were stuck in traffic 10 hours and decided to pass the time with some car-top frisbee.  Im the one with my back to the camera


----------



## lilmountaingrrl

Brian S said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAH C'mon, show us more


Of my spiders or snakes maybe.....  I'm a serious camera-phobe. It's just never a good experience.


----------



## Henry Kane

Keef said:
			
		

> Gary, I'm probably wrong (history not being a strength of mine), but weren't the Campbell and MacGregor clans sworn enimies? I'll see if I can find out.


You are absolutely right! My father corrected me (rather sternly!) that it was Macmillan, not Macgregor. Campbell is a sept of Macmillan. It's the Campbells of Argyll I'm descended from. My great great etc.etc. grandfather. Archibald Campbell, was the 9th Earl of Argyll. Apparently the Clan Macdonald aren't in strong favor of Clan Campbell either. Ah well, I've never paid much attention to all that but apparently I should have. Thanks for the heads up. 



			
				bugsnstuff said:
			
		

> you can have your own personal little clan war in you head, lol
> 
> i'm from MacGregor myself and seeing as the Cambells stole the MacGregor seat (Inverary Castle) I can love you as a brother whilst driving a dirk twixt your shoulderblades, lol


Well, in light of my being corrected, (Macmillan, not MacGregor) There's no need for the love part, We can both openly and honestly drive dirks twixt the shoulderblades. Actually, I prefer twixt the eyes. Will that work for you?  

G


----------



## Immortal_sin

Flogger said:
			
		

> Okey.
> 
> Here's me, in all my glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in december 2005 and for you people who don't get the sign it says "reserved".


Oh little brother, I got it.... hahahaa my droogies! Are you a Clockwork Orange fan, perhaps?


----------



## bpage_10

OK, so here's me.  I haven't been around the boards lately but I suppose this is a good way to make a re-entrance...

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hope this isn't to risque, if it is, sorry!  I'll delete it if it is.  My pants are on, BTW.

	
	
		
		
	


	




That's my fiance.
Me being a nerd....


----------



## Flogger

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Oh little brother, I got it.... hahahaa my droogies! Are you a Clockwork Orange fan, perhaps?


Definetly!  
But I wasn't meant to be during this photo....we noticed afterwords that it looked like Alex de Large. Kinda cool. 
Excellent movie that is, but not a lot of Kubrick's are less than excellent.

C'mon me brothers, more pictures for introduction.


----------



## Flogger

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Välkommen Floggan


Och vad är detta för en svensk? Från minax eller?

TRANSLATION

And who is this little sweed? From minax or what?


----------



## Tony

Bpage10
thats it.No more WBTC browsing..I'm done   :worship:


----------



## bananaman

me on the left and me


----------



## bpage_10

tony said:
			
		

> Bpage10
> thats it.No more WBTC browsing..I'm done   :worship:


Why thank you....


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Flogger said:
			
		

> Och vad är detta för en svensk? Från minax eller?
> 
> TRANSLATION
> 
> And who is this little sweed? From minax or what?


Minax lite då och då men huvudsakligen AB.


----------



## WithCerberus

Thought I would finally get out of the other arachnids section and see who else hangs out here. Anyways here are a few pics of me at work and at play  





Ophelia and me sharing a snack





Screech sharing a pic with my goofy mug





silly drunken times.

peace,
Bobby


----------



## Tarantula Lover

*Me!*

Hey for those that dont know my names James 
Ive been around this site for several years, and i love collecting tarantulas and playing golf and mostly hockey. Im 16 on 2/20 so a couple more weeks!


----------



## Crotalus

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Minax lite då och då men huvudsakligen AB.


Förrädare!


----------



## Henry Kane

Tarantula Lover said:
			
		

> Hey for those that dont know my names James
> Ive been around this site for several years, and i love collecting tarantulas and playing golf and mostly hockey. Im 16 on 2/20 so a couple more weeks!


What up James! Still whoopin it up on the ice huh? Hope the T's are doing good.

L8r.

G (Atrax)


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Förrädare!


Hahaha  ..........


----------



## Tarantula Lover

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> What up James! Still whoopin it up on the ice huh? Hope the T's are doing good.
> 
> L8r.
> 
> G (Atrax)


sup gary havent been around playing too much puck ;P 
the t's are doing good how are you lately? and ur insects   


James


----------



## MRL

James you play?! that's awesome

inspired me to post one of mine 

this is back in HS - haven't played since but I want to lace em up again someday.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, you and your pictures all the time, MFL.  

You the forward or the goalie?


----------



## MRL

damn censored forums.  

I'm in goal. Goalies are the best of course.


----------



## Tarantula Lover

hell yea i play, i would go top cheese  on you all night lol What grade you in?                                                     James


----------



## MRL

Tarantula Lover said:
			
		

> hell yea i play, i would go top cheese  on you all night lol What grade you in?                                                     James


 

My only weakness was 5 hole. I'm in college now.


----------



## Crotalus

This is me straight from the barber shop


----------



## Sheri

And 7 days from Canada... 

Need a ride from the airport?


----------



## Crotalus

That would be perfect!


----------



## moricollins

So what time am I picking you up from the Airport Lelle?

(to deliver to Sheri)   ;P


----------



## Crotalus

moricollins said:
			
		

> So what time am I picking you up from the Airport Lelle?
> 
> (to deliver to Sheri)   ;P


Uhmm... 27 april 1 pm


----------



## Socrates

Time to post an "updated" picture of myself.  

I'm the "less hairy" one.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Melmoth

Lovely as ever Wendy. 

                 Your "hairy friend" is sweet as well 


                               George


----------



## Socrates

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Lovely as ever Wendy.
> 
> Your "hairy friend" is sweet as well
> 
> 
> George


 Thank you very much, George.

It is definitely time for a haircut, considering my last "trim" was around "Thanksgiving".  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## jcwn

me with my granite burm ivory..


----------



## pureabsolutevoid

*David Dolphin LOLZ!*

hi i'm david dolphin and i love spiderzzzzzzzz
myspace!


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team

Hi,

have recently recognised hat there is a thread to introduce myself. It's me and my best friend!


----------



## Pandora

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> have recently recognised hat there is a thread to introduce myself. It's me and my best friend!


Heh, nice photo! 

My time has come


----------



## crawldad

*Forget the English!!*

Pandora, you speak a universal language (at least for the "gentlemen" on the Forum)!  Absolutely Stunning :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## moricollins

Pandora said:
			
		

> My time has come



You can keep the pictures coming too  

Arachnoboards has some of the loveliest young ladies ever  


Mori


----------



## DHunter

Yet another very attractive woman on the board.

All I can say is, welcome Pandora & uh, WOW. Got to put my eyes back in my head & go take a cold shower before the wife beats me to death.


----------



## bugsnstuff

Morning after the night before


----------



## moricollins

Steve, looking good.  Bout time you came back round here


----------



## Pandora

He-he  DHunter, it's nice 
crawldad, moricollins, it's only the beginning


----------



## moricollins

Pandora said:
			
		

> He-he  DHunter, it's nice
> crawldad, moricollins, it's only the beginning


Pandora, 

If you have any that you aren't sure are appropriate for the whole board to see, PM them to me and I will evaluate them, ok?  

Mori


----------



## SydneySpider

Here's a picture of my dog and I.  She's 13 now and I'm 21.  So in honor of us all getting old I got some semi-professional photos done.


----------



## JPD

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my dog and I.  She's 13 now and I'm 21.  So in honor of us all getting old I got some semi-professional photos done.


Getting old?!  Enjoy your youth my dear.  Nice photos.  A pretty girl with a good looking dog.....I am sure the drooling single guys are just minutes from replying!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

JPD said:
			
		

> Getting old?!  Enjoy your youth my dear.  Nice photos.  A pretty girl with a good looking dog.....I am sure the drooling single guys are just minutes from replying!


I doubt it's only the singles that drool


----------



## Pandora

moricollins said:
			
		

> Pandora,
> If you have any that you aren't sure are appropriate for the whole board to see, PM them to me and I will evaluate them, ok?


Well, I have a few ones, but I'm not sure to show it to anyone of this board 
Maybe later, coz it's enough frank photos


----------



## Raqua

How far is it from Bratislava, Slovakia to Donetsk,Ukrajine ?


----------



## DarkRAM

Pandora said:
			
		

> Heh, nice photo!
> 
> My time has come


All I can say is....

*WOW!*​


----------



## SydneySpider

Thanks for the complements.  But with Pandora on the boards, I doubt I'll get much action lol!:worship:


----------



## Pandora

Raqua, about 1500 km. Quite close! 

DarkRAM, thank  If it's you on your avatare, that I can say WOW too


----------



## Ewok

Pandora said:
			
		

> My time has come


well its about time lol 

beautiful photo and beautiful eyes!


----------



## Ewok

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my dog and I.  She's 13 now and I'm 21.  So in honor of us all getting old I got some semi-professional photos done.


Thats a great photo! You two look like a happy couple! What breed of dog is that?


----------



## DavidRS

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complements.  But with Pandora on the boards, I doubt I'll get much action lol!:worship:


Don't count on that!:}  

*(Let's see...New Mexico to Los Angeles, hmmm...800 miles, maybe?)*


----------



## Tony

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complements.  But with Pandora on the boards, I doubt I'll get much action lol!:worship:


Ha
Plenty of 'dirty ol' men' to go around ^^^^


----------



## SydneySpider

My dog is corgie/ border collie, or so the pound said, but kinda looks like a golden retriever with short legs.  
DavidRS- I used to live in Southern Cali.  Redlands area.  But I was about 13 at the time.


----------



## moricollins

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complements.  But with Pandora on the boards, I doubt I'll get much action lol!:worship:



Well, if you want action, the less conservative the pictures the MORE action you'll get


----------



## Keith Richard

moricollins said:
			
		

> Well, if you want action, the less conservative the pictures the MORE action you'll get


Spoken like a true gentleman ;-)


----------



## edesign

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complements.  But with Pandora on the boards, I doubt I'll get much action lol!:worship:


ha...don't sell yourself short  and don't worry about mori...he'll do anything to see more skin :}


----------



## MRL

edesign said:
			
		

> ha...don't sell yourself short  and don't worry about mori...he'll do anything to see more skin :}


literally....


----------



## Tony

SydneySpider said:
			
		

> My dog is corgie/ border collie, or so the pound said, but kinda looks like a golden retriever with short legs.
> DavidRS- I used to live in Southern Cali.  Redlands area.  But I was about 13 at the time.


NOW your just pushing his buttons!


----------



## Legion

*This is...*

Me beaming in pyjamas late at night.


----------



## r4iney

pic down until i find new host ugh


----------



## moricollins

Legion said:
			
		

> Me beaming in pyjamas late at night.


You're very cute, Legion 


Welcome aboard.


----------



## galeogirl

Here are my daughter and I at her third birthday party.


----------



## mebebraz

Socrates said:
			
		

> Time to post an "updated" picture of myself.
> 
> I'm the "less hairy" one.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


sweeeeeet..........


----------



## Lopez

Kate (Lostkat) and myself are buried in part 1 somewhere I think.

This is us on holiday in Estonia last March.


----------



## MrDeranged

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Here are my daughter and I at her third birthday party.


My God, is she 3 already?


----------



## MrDeranged

Been a while since the "Deranged ones" have shown themselves.  Here's one of me and Deb from the BTS lectures this past weekend.


----------



## galeogirl

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> My God, is she 3 already?


Yes, she's starting preschool in two weeks.  I'm having a mommy pang.


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team

Hi Scott,

it's a pitty that we couldn't meet together in GB but I was also on a lecture trip in the northern Part from Germany (warm up Gigs for Summer ), so it was not possible to join the fabulous BTS lecture and Dinner weekend! I hope you had fun with all the crazy Brits and that incredible german "ScorpionexaminingtarantulabookswritingasianspeciesdecribingwithVolker" Boris Striffler! 
Well, we'll meet in Summer,definitely!:clap: 

Cheers,   Volker


----------



## MrDeranged

VolkervonWirth said:
			
		

> Hi Scott,
> 
> it's a pitty that we couldn't meet together in GB but I was also on a lecture trip in the northern Part from Germany (warm up Gigs for Summer ), so it was not possible to join the fabulous BTS lecture and Dinner weekend! I hope you had fun with all the crazy Brits and that incredible german "ScorpionexaminingtarantulabookswritingasianspeciesdecribingwithVolker" Boris Striffler!
> Well, we'll meet in Summer,definitely!:clap:
> 
> Cheers,   Volker


and maybe again in Oct if things work out


----------



## Silver.x

Since I've been away I've changed quite a bit... here's an update of aidan!


----------



## galeogirl

*Happy to be moving!*

Here's me mugging for the camera between rounds of packing boxes.


----------



## Conan

Lopez said:
			
		

> Kate (Lostkat) and myself are buried in part 1 somewhere I think.
> 
> This is us on holiday in Estonia last March.


If you concentrate, there is a man standing there.


----------



## kellygirl

Lopez said:
			
		

> Kate (Lostkat) and myself are buried in part 1 somewhere I think.
> 
> This is us on holiday in Estonia last March.



Haha!  Thanks for reminding the rest of us who really has the best boobs on AB!!!  The rest of us can only aspire to such greatness!  Kate... :worship: 

-Kelly


----------



## The_Phantom

I havent posted anything in a long time


.....heres me normal....






And me dressed up to go to an 80's theme party!


----------



## J Morningstar

Well I haven't put a pic in since last year or so but I had the pics from when I did Katzen the Tiger ladies whisker piercings and Enigma stood by to poke fun all the while. So I wanted to share. (now that I figured the resizing thing wiht the new system)


----------



## The_Phantom

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Here's me mugging for the camera between rounds of packing boxes.


Maybe its just this pic, but you remind me a little of Gina Davis!


----------



## Socrates

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Well I haven't put a pic in since last year or so but I had the pics from when I did Katzen the Tiger ladies whisker piercings and Enigma stood by to poke fun all the while. So I wanted to share. (now that I figured the resizing thing wiht the new system)



:drool: :drool: :drool: 
J, have we set a date yet?

---
Wendy
---


----------



## crawldad

galeogirl said:
			
		

> Here's me mugging for the camera between rounds of packing boxes.


I've kept my composure,
haven't ever ranted and raved,
but it is getting difficult to contain myself, so here it goes;


REDHEADS RULE!!!!

I shuld know, I married one, and 2 of my kids are.


----------



## galeogirl

Thanks, crawldad and Phantom.   

You're right, Socrates, J = :drool:


----------



## Lopez

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Haha!  Thanks for reminding the rest of us who really has the best boobs on AB!!!  The rest of us can only aspire to such greatness!  Kate... :worship:
> 
> -Kelly


Aww very nice of you to say so 

I must admit, I am rather fond of them


----------



## The_Phantom

Here is a grainy cell phone picture of me (I look like CRAP) today meeting Joaquin Phoenix at Walmart (where I work) promoting the movie "Walk the Line". Even he cant maintain eye contact.  


This photo is a photomanipulation of me with a cardboard Joaquin.


----------



## moricollins

The_Phantom said:
			
		

> Here is a grainy cell phone picture of me (I look like CRAP) today meeting Joaquin Phoenix at Walmart (where I work) promoting the movie "Walk the Line". Even he cant maintain eye contact.


The lack of eye contact is HIS loss


----------



## The_Phantom

moricollins said:
			
		

> The lack of eye contact is HIS loss


*ahem*.....you quoted me....and edited my text....I assume you know his eyes are kinda permanently fixed!!


----------



## Kugellager

He's obviously trying to stare down your shirt...what a perve'!

John
];')


----------



## Randolph XX()

gee, am i the only asian in this thread?
i just gave myself a haircut


----------



## bpage_10

Silver.x said:
			
		

> Since I've been away I've changed quite a bit... here's an update of aidan!


OK, Aidan, in some of these pictures you look A LOT like my fiance.  The resemblance is somewhat uncanny!!  I think he looks like a model so I suppose that says a lot about you.


----------



## RVS

Blurry photo after one too many "adult beverages".
I'll post a better photo once I have a chance.


----------



## Sheri

Are you as tall as that picture makes you appear? Or is that a _really_ low ceiling?


----------



## RVS

Sheri said:
			
		

> Are you as tall as that picture makes you appear? Or is that a _really_ low ceiling?


Ha, I'm actually standing on a chair.


----------



## edesign

ok...I knew my monitor is on the dark side, but I can barely see you int hat picture lol. Have to play with my gamma/brightness controls cuz I can't afford a new monitor atm.

Standing on a chair with a few adult beverages in ya...that's weak, try a stool next time!


----------



## Prometheusmum

*Me..again...*

This is me..done up in my finest ;P


----------



## Thoth

I'm almost afraid to ask where you were going that shinguards are formalwear?

 Otherwise very nice.


----------



## Prometheusmum

Thoth said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask where you were going that shinguards are formalwear?



I very nearly died of laughter when I read this   

There open back boots! It's a part of my shoe! Great comment though!


----------



## Atalanta

*More of me being goofy*

After a show, during various shows, and at a KU basketball game:


----------



## Melmoth

Lovely Maggie,quite lovely.. . sigh



                                  T.G.G.


----------



## Bearskin10

Atalanta said:
			
		

> After a show, during various shows, and at a KU basketball game:


Beautiful as ever and now that I see you are a Guinness drinker too   I think I am in love  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=439020&postcount=3022


----------



## AscheZuAsche

Here's some pics of me and some of my critters

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...9a08e3548aea57-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/0-30 
Suriname Red-Tail (Lib)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...5975a972390ba8-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/0-30
Flourescent Orance Corn (Reggie)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...3f032fda6e53c8-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/0-30
Candy Cane Corn (Little Delicious)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...3a24e7d105887-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/60-30
Water Dragon (Jack)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...4545002041b2e-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/60-30
Water Dragons Sally (on left) and Jack (on right)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...7383b88e-_CAT.0_DET.1/date_uploaded-desc/0-90
Water Dragon (Shock)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...e0e50f1c-_CAT.0_DET.1/date_uploaded-desc/0-90
Mountain Horned Dragons (Mars, Venus and Pluto) (left to right)

http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...4f9b8d6c5c4619-_CAT.0/date_uploaded-desc/0-90
http://mshrmheadcharge.zoto.com/use...43b9f1dd-_CAT.0_DET.1/date_uploaded-desc/0-90
T. Blondi (Vulcan)


----------



## Nerri1029

Atalanta said:
			
		

> After a show, during various shows, and at a KU basketball game:



Always an open invite for any Guinness Drinkers to come to the Pub with me..
especially ones as cute 


the other day, I had to explain what a Black and Tan was to a bar-waitress .. uugh.


----------



## Tony

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Always an open invite for any Guinness Drinkers to come to the Pub with me..
> especially ones as cute
> 
> 
> the other day, I had to explain what a Black and Tan was to a bar-waitress .. uugh.


Heathens...You have to talk slow...Then again in Polish town I had to make my own Rum and Coke   :wall: 
Anyone seen an animated Guinness avatar????
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
T


----------



## Bearskin10

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> the other day, I had to explain what a Black and Tan was to a bar-waitress .. uugh.


So sad... Call it a sickness I walked around with the spoon to make black and tans on my key chain for about 3 years, Mmmmmm....


----------



## Atalanta

That George Guy, Bearskin, and Nerri - you guys are sweet. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## The_Phantom

Ok....So this is me with a celebrity that is a geniune photo/encounter. My favorite actor EVER...(Gerard starred as the Phantom in Phantom of the Opera)

The story (which Ive copy-pasted 1000 times)

Ok so we approached Gerard and my friend Chantelle asks "Mr. Butler, can we take a picture with you?" and he's like "Ok, but lets make it really quick because we're pretty busy". So I got up and stood next to him and he FREAKING puts his hand around me (as you can see) and Chan snaps a shot but it doesnt turn out so she quickly takes another and she says "Its not turning out" and Gerry says "Thats because your cord is infront of the lens" and so she moves it and takes another and says "Ok that one is ok but the flash is too bright" and he turns to me and says "Thats because your an idiot!" (Thats what he's saying in the pic)    Im not entirely sure what he meant but as you can tell by the little smirk he was wearing, it was all in jest. (Oh God Im so pale)


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Hahaha!
Thanks for sharing! I don't really know who he is, but appearently you like phantoms so all is good...


----------



## The_Phantom

Gerards movies: Tomb Raider 2, Riegn of Fire, Timeline, Phantom of the Opera, Dear Frankie, Beowulf and Grendel. *sigh*


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Ah... not seen any of those.
Is that him on your shirt there btw?


----------



## The_Phantom

No, thats the indeciferable asian text shirt (of doom).


----------



## PeterKlaasi

well here's me. Did you know I have borderline?


----------



## GootySapphire

My sister and I at her wedding reception.


----------



## JTrott

Might as well join in.  This is an old pic, but the only one I could find.







Jason


----------



## RobbinLara

holy crap Gooty you look like Jack Black in that  pic w/your sister...I thought it was another celebrity & me post for a moment. BTW...The_Phantom I am sooo envious!! 
Here are a few of me...sans a gorgeous celeb by my side
*the tattoo is a fakey btw


----------



## koldaar

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Yowza!!!

There's a tatoo in the photos?


----------



## Schlyne

Me on the right with one of the secretary's from work at a skiing trip.  In all, about 20-30 people ended up going.  It was a great day and there was a lot of sunlight reflecting off the snow.  It's the most recent picture I have of myself.


----------



## David Richards

*Nice Tat*

Robbinlara  

Nice one, my kids have the same one still fading away on their arms from valentines day cards!  Their's are not near as hard to focus on though.....


----------



## GootySapphire

Tired Jonathan


----------



## Ant4755

all the way on the right, doing what I love  skimming






here's with hair and my dog maxie


----------



## Curry

Everyone likes this pic of me for some reason lol.






Practicing Sitar






Chillin






Elephant Man & Me


----------



## Gesticulator

Hey Curry, that sitar is awsome!!!!! I didn't know you were in Queens, too......
What part????


----------



## Prometheusmum

I've never quite understood why people put 'bling' on there teeth..


----------



## Sheri

Curry, dude... is that a moose on your shelf? And a made in china spongebob cookie nailed to the wall?

I know I do this everytime to you, but I can't help it.  Please humour me, I'm old.  As evidenced by having *no* idea what bling is, or why one would want to put it on teeth. 

I mean... I have a suspicion of what being blinged on the teeth might be - but I can't see it being posted here, in such a casual manner.


----------



## Melmoth

Sheri said:
			
		

> t.  Please humour me, I'm old.  As evidenced by having *no* idea what bling is, or why one would want to put it on teeth.
> 
> I mean... I have a suspicion of what being blinged on the teeth might be - but I can't see it being posted here, in such a casual manner.



         Sheri,I'm surprised at you You are only a baby compared to me,and I know that bling is "in ya face" jewellery,much beloved by rappers,gangstas and bikers.I have quite a collection myself.You really must get out more Princess 

                                                  G


----------



## Crotalus

Sheri, Elephant Man got braces


----------



## Sheri

Ok, why is it called "bling"? And how does it get on your teeth? Tooth jewellery? Really?

And what does that have to do with elephant man? Did he need braces? Is tooth bling really braces? Do people get braces now just for fun?

Maybe I _do_ need to get out more. Do you think so? Really? This is like... common knowledge?
Did Mr. T call it bling? Did it start there?  Is it still called bling if a chick wears it?

Edit: I think the elephant man needed teeth, not braces.

Edit2: I see now that his friend is called Elephant Man. I missed that before, somehow. 
But are they braces? Or bling? Or are braces as accessories rather than a dental treatment just called bling?


----------



## Socrates

Sheri said:
			
		

> Edit: I think the elephant man needed teeth, not braces.
> ?


  ROFLMAO   

As far as I know people can get certain "decorative caps" from their dentists.  But then there are those who actually decide to have a mouth full of gold or silver implants, too.  

I've never heard or seen people wearing braces for "bling" reasons though.  Ouch!

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Curry

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Hey Curry, that sitar is awsome!!!!! I didn't know you were in Queens, too......
> What part????


Jamaica, Queens. Right off hillside.

*Sheri:* when i took that pic my back was towards my sisters desk so thats why all that stuff is there. my desk is filled with CD's, audio equipment and and computer parts.

As far as elephant mans teeth, its just caps that were made by using a dentist mold of his teeth, a jeweler just fits the caps to his mold profile and then he can easily slide them on and off. Lots of hip-hop artists have them now, its almost a standard...


----------



## Melmoth

Sheri,technically speaking "bling" is jewellery,as in big rings,chains etc.Yes,I guess the wonderful Mr T was the original blinger .

            I have one gold tooth (capped) but it is permanent,not a removable fashion accessory.I've had it for some time.And yes "bling" is common usage.


                                             SG


----------



## nine livez

i can't be left out....... here i am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorp guy

hmm, yeah, lots of rappers have what they call "grillz" now, like the front of your car=grill and the front of your face=grill...nelly, paul wall, elephant man, mike jones, and many other rappers have them   im sure you havnt heard of em, but they are pretty famous... type in "grills" or "grillz" on ebay and theres a set thingy that explains it, and that explains "bling!"


----------



## edesign

ever notice the difference between most rap videos and rock/metal videos? The contents are much different...i forget what comedian said it (Chris Rock?), but to sum it up he basically said that black people are still getting used to having money so they can't figure out what else to use it for besides showing off cars, jewelry, and women


----------



## Martin H.

Hi,

I think I haven't posted a photo showing me in this thread yet – here it is...


----------



## Lopez

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I think I haven't posted a photo showing me in this thread yet – here it is...


Looking very smart there, young man! 

Are you coming to the BTS this year?


----------



## Karmashadowsh

*Me*

Derek Costa now in "The man behind the Computer"rated R....lol


----------



## Martin H.

Hi Leon,



			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> Looking very smart there, young man!


so, even without a girlfriend which has the best boobs on AB one can look smart! =;-)





			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> Are you coming to the BTS this year?


I try to, I try to - just have to find two cheap flights (for Boris and me). With my first search I only found cheap flights to London, but not to Birmingham. Will do a thorough search for flights in the next days and then we'll see...

all the best,
Martin


----------



## becca81

A recent one of me.  I just had highlights put in my hair, but they don't show up very well in this picture.  It's noticeable enough (in person) that all of my students commented immediately upon seeing me (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing).


----------



## Melmoth

Lovely Beccs and yes I can see your highlights 


                                        G


----------



## moricollins

becca81 said:
			
		

> A recent one of me.  I just had highlights put in my hair, but they don't show up very well in this picture.  It's noticeable enough (in person) that all of my students commented immediately upon seeing me (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing).



Is my :drool: sufficient comment?


----------



## Lopez

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi Leon,
> 
> 
> so, even without a girlfriend which has the best boobs on AB one can look smart! =;-)


LOL - "Smart" here has 3 meanings 


Someone I would like to have sex with
Someone intelligent
Someone well dressed and tidy

Sorry Martin I can't put you in category one for me 



> I try to, I try to - just have to find two cheap flights (for Boris and me). With my first search I only found cheap flights to London, but not to Birmingham. Will do a thorough search for flights in the next days and then we'll see...
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


I am off work FRI/SAT/SUN so even if London is the only choice then me (or maybe Ian) might be able to help with transport. Plenty of time to organis that!


----------



## common spider

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly



You are so HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moricollins

common spider said:
			
		

> You are so HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



a little late on the uptake there....


----------



## common spider

So?And your point is?


----------



## moricollins

No point, just a useless comment, I have lots of them


----------



## nine livez

ok ok last pic. i just wanted to show everyone my baby. if im not taking care oof my T's, im out and about at shows of just cruzin. this pic is from last summer at "darknights nationals". i placed 2nd, this year it will be nember 1!


----------



## edesign

nice ride...got some more pics of the paint scheme? I used to do a LOT of SPL competitions here...but all my money went in to the stereo and none in to the vehicle lol (wasn't worth it...89 corolla...did have 6 12's in it at one point  ).


----------



## Beardo

Man, you got that nice tricked out ride, but you can't afford a decent pair of kicks? lol j/k


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Well, new here, but not new to taking pictures.  It's much easier to take advantage of my EOS 300D when the subject isn't myself though.  I'll have to post the other stuff I do some time in the appropriate forum, but I doubt there is one for high res supercar pictures on here, of course I do nature too.  Last one is totally silly.


----------



## nine livez

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Man, you got that nice tricked out ride, but you can't afford a decent pair of kicks? lol j/k




LOL  shoes wern't in the budget when i built it. had to make some sacrafices. my truck is torn apart again. things being done to it(new paint, lambo doors, bigger compress for my air ride, interrior and stereo)


----------



## Sheri

Some recent pictures...

My sister: (Kendra on the boards here)






Tanner impressed with the iPod:






Tyler and I on his 6th birthday:






Me:






Lelle (Crotalus)  






And the picture he prefer I post:


----------



## moricollins

Funny, i looked like lelle in the O_O (eyes bulging)picture at the sight of your cute sister, Sheri   well, sort of anyways


----------



## Chelicerae

*Me.*

Good morning starshines the earth says hello! Haha!


----------



## Tony

moricollins said:
			
		

> Funny, i looked like lelle in the O_O (eyes bulging)picture at the sight of your cute sister, Sheri   well, sort of anyways


Really? At first I thought it was because part of his skull was cleaned out


----------



## cashewman1

Haha these were the only pics I could scroung up. A bit out dated. Imagine me but 10 pounds thinner, a lil taller, and longer wilder hair


Me being assualted by a manatee






Ponderin






And for those familaer with Purepwnge
Me pwning my minivan


----------



## clocker

*Mr. Big Hat*

*Hi all.  I'm new here, but enjoying the rich fauna.    Here's a winter image of my mug topped with a very warm hat!*





*Me after my first race.  5km 27:53  No longer a couch potato that's for sure.*  :clap:


----------



## Scorpendra

version without flash:







version with flash:







it was very hard to take these, but i think they turned out well.


----------



## Ronj

Me on the deck in progress project.


----------



## Lorgakor

Chelicerae said:
			
		

> Good morning starshines the earth says hello! Haha!


Awesome picture! Was that for Halloween?

Great pics everyone!


----------



## RobbinLara

that tattoo fakey took nearly 3 days to scrub off, and I mean scrub too lol. Everyone's pics are so great....especially Sheri's...got the whole family in on the addiction huh!  Any of you great people have MySpace ?? 
I"m on there as http://www.myspace.com/snake_charmer


----------



## Nerri1029

becca81 said:
			
		

> A recent one of me.  I just had highlights put in my hair, but they don't show up very well in this picture.  It's noticeable enough (in person) that all of my students commented immediately upon seeing me (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing).



:worship: :clap: :worship: :clap:


----------



## Chelicerae

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Awesome picture! Was that for Halloween?
> 
> Great pics everyone!


Psssssh.....Noooooo. I dress like this everyday.


----------



## PinkLady

Well I guess I'll  jump on the bandwagon and join this lil thread. I would put one of Wolfy and I up but he's shy...lol Naa he's just not wild over showing off his handsome looks.


----------



## aggie08

heres me 







i was on a 24 binge at the time... hehe  

matt


----------



## common spider

And what were you goin to shoot?


----------



## canadianscorp

a pic of me, and one of me and my gf.


----------



## GootySapphire

Here's a couple of very recent pictures.






my girlfriend and I having fun at the grocery store.






Pet store good times.


----------



## GrungeRock

This is me when my head was shaved lol (no, I'm NOT a nazi or a racist).








This was a few months ago.
I grew my hair back, so I may post a more recent pic eventually.


----------



## Gesticulator

*here's to friendships created on AB*

A silly pic of me and IguanaMama sharing some sake....


----------



## moricollins

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> A silly pic of me and IguanaMama sharing some sake....


Very cute, Terri.  Did you enjoy your sake?


----------



## Gesticulator

moricollins said:
			
		

> Very cute, Terri.  Did you enjoy your sake?


sure did...now remember jodi and i have a posse of four boys ages 9,8,7 and 4...


----------



## IguanaMama

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> sure did...now remember jodi and i have a posse of four boys ages 9,8,7 and 4...


And, obviously, my mother was there to tell us to brush our hair and put on some make-up for the pictures  

Oh, and the one we call "el Diablo" just turned 5. Yup, three boys in less than 5 years, what was I thinking?  More saki please!


----------



## mms336




----------



## MRL

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> A silly pic of me and IguanaMama sharing some sake....


tsk.. tsk.. ID ladies?


----------



## moricollins

MRL said:
			
		

> tsk.. tsk.. ID ladies?



They are obviously underage.  I can't believe they got served


----------



## GootySapphire

moricollins said:
			
		

> They are obviously underage.  I can't believe they got served




yeah that suuuuure looks like a bar they're at.


----------



## moricollins

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> yeah that suuuuure looks like a bar they're at.



Um, well, in Canada you get SERVED at a liquor store too, by a cashier at least.


----------



## cricket54

Yeah Girls, Sake is really great!!!! My son-in-law Steve (Xanadu1015's husband) came back from Disney World with a bottle and I like it! Sounds like you girls are my kind of girls. I've got a grown son of 31, but now we have a 3 yr old here, my grandson, who would fit the el diablo personality profile!

Sharon


----------



## GootySapphire

moricollins said:
			
		

> Um, well, in Canada you get SERVED at a liquor store too, by a cashier at least.


haha ill let it slide


----------



## kahoy

*me and my spin in the pc shop*

my spin and i were playing CS. i killed him then he tried to eat me.













yeah im the little boy.
and im the smallest here in PH
(they are all old about 99+years old, specially franco)


----------



## Gesticulator

cricket54 said:
			
		

> Yeah Girls, Sake is really great!!!! My son-in-law Steve (Xanadu1015's husband) came back from Disney World with a bottle and I like it! Sounds like you girls are my kind of girls. I've got a grown son of 31, but now we have a 3 yr old here, my grandson, who would fit the el diablo personality profile!
> 
> Sharon


Well cricket54...why not join us....
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=653693#post653693


			
				mpricollins said:
			
		

> They are obviously underage. I can't believe they got served





			
				mrl said:
			
		

> tsk.. tsk.. ID ladies?


awww keep it up, guys!!!!!!!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII


----------



## Fierce Deity

Welcome..back?  :drool: :drool:


----------



## edesign

HAIL SATAN!  

Wow Raze...either the picture is dark or you've got a lil tan going on (got any tips? my nickname at work is Lightbulb since I started buzzing my head lol). I was wondering what happened to you...


----------



## DavidRS

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII


Damn, one of the nicest pics I've seen of you....

"Cleanup on aisle 4"


----------



## alucard1965

*Me and mandy*

Well here is about a year old pic,I look the same but lost some weight.


----------



## Bearskin10

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII


 Are you mellowing out on us? First picture you have posted without your trademark black lipstick, I think? Anyway looking good as always :drool:


----------



## avicularia_reig

*update picture of me*

the first is me on my couch the week before i moved out to texas, the second is my my face ha the third is after i got back from a weekend in the sun, and the last is my prego belly almost 2 weeks ago.



















7 weeks


----------



## bananaman

oh well... here i am...


----------



## wicked

*Wicked's little corner of the world*

I suppose that pic of me with the frog is a bit outdated. Anyway, this is me behind my computer on any given night. I tried to find one of those glamor shots. You know the kind where I am dressed up and look good, but that just wouldn't be me.  (That and I don't think there is such a pic)
Oh, and I have a cold too, please excuse the 'night of the living dead' look. 



Oops, almost forgot about Pandora, she likes to keep me company when I am at the computer.


----------



## Nerri1029

wicked said:
			
		

> I suppose that pic of me with the frog is a bit outdated. Anyway, this is me behind my computer on any given night. I tried to find one of those glamor shots. You know the kind where I am dressed up and look good, but that just wouldn't be me.  (That and I don't think there is such a pic)
> Oh, and I have a cold too, please excuse the 'night of the living dead' look.
> View attachment 52072
> 
> 
> Oops, almost forgot about Pandora, she likes to keep me company when I am at the computer.



NICE to put a face on the name Wicked 

and I like your "KISS my big hairy Spider" sticker on your monitor 
hehe


----------



## FortCooper1982

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII



Nice pic!!!  As for the lipstick - without!


----------



## TheNatural

Hi arachnopeople,

I ve red all this thread in one time, took me 3 hours but I just couldnt stop it. Its very nice to see the real faces and I must say... what nice faces, 
there are really so many cute girls here in the Boards. :clap: 

I dont like been subject of pics, so I dont have many of them but..
...here I am







Nice to be part of the team


----------



## bananaman

contrary to what most people would think... we all look like normal people... huh...


----------



## Raqua

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII


I was always for natural looks and without that lipstick there is no doubt about the hottest girl on AB. 
:}


----------



## GootySapphire

girlfriend and I at my 21st b-day.


----------



## FortCooper1982

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> Been a while since I visited... so HIIIII


Yeah, fancy a trip to Europe hehe!!!


----------



## Randolph XX()

me and my drawing at the show


----------



## Nerri1029

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> me and my drawing at the show


VERY nice drawing !! :clap: :clap:


----------



## TheNatural

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> me and my drawing at the show


Thats some good work!!! :clap: 
But I didnt get if you did it yourself or if you are only the subject.


----------



## cashewman1

Heres a week old picture of me with my dog in front of all my scorp enclosures


----------



## Randolph XX()

TheNatural said:
			
		

> Thats some good work!!! :clap:
> But I didnt get if you did it yourself or if you are only the subject.


i did it myself also as a subject myeslf


----------



## Tarantula

Here is me...


----------



## moricollins

Here's one of me today :


----------



## Socrates

moricollins said:
			
		

> Here's one of me today :


Is that "the" shirt, Mori?  And where's the chest hair you promised?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## cricket54

Mori has chest hair? Am I missing something?


Sharon


----------



## dylan muir

HELLO ALL, MY NAME IS DYLAN , I LIVE IN SCOTLAND AND AM A NEW OWNER OF A CHILIAN ROSE SPIDER.  io WOULD VERY MUCH LIKE TO BE INVOLVED WITH THIS FORUM SO THAT I CAN GET MY ANSWERS ANSWERED AND HELP YOU GUYS IF I CAN.  IS THIS OK?  AND HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## dylan muir

thanks chris iv deleted that last message and i forgot to take the site of it could you send it again please


----------



## maxident213

Serenading my pets with some brutal death metal.....


----------



## dylan muir

*spiders*

na sorry dude but man will always rule is in are nature to kill what is smaller than us and even our selfs bug of all size will never rule, it gose against science mate and our purpose on earth, we are here to rule not to be ruled it's just the way it works. SORRY DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gigas

if insects stopped pollinating crops over half the world would die of starvation in months..


----------



## cashewman1

Without gentic engineering we could only feed 1/3 of our current population. Science is good and bad, its a sacrifice, with it comes our dominion. We use it to destroy the environment and spend all the time we can trying to fix it, tis an eternal struggle. sorry for the OT post


----------



## Windchaser

It has been a while since I posted any pictures of myself. So, here are some recent shots.


----------



## Satanika

Windchaser said:
			
		

> It has been a while since I posted any pictures of myself. So, here are some recent shots.
> 
> <snip>



HUBBA HUBBA ! :drool:  

Hey Mark, ummmm ... sooo ... how YOU doin' ? :}


----------



## Dragoon

Hey, did anyone else notice that Volker and Martin actually LOOK like Batman and Robin? LOL...and I thought the cute avatars they have are just because they are a 'team'... 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=51119&stc=1&d=1143928207

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=49722&stc=1&d=1140686536

So now I'm picturing Soren as....Commissioner Gordon...:worship: 
Cheers
D.


----------



## paleocaver

Been a lurker and sporadic poster. Here I am in my element - caving. This was a new cave we discovered back in February. It has hundreds of _Meta ovalis_ (often misnamed _Meta menardi_).

Oh, by the way, I'm Scott Shaw from Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## stubby8th

Chelicerae said:
			
		

> Psssssh.....Noooooo. I dress like this everyday.


Not the times I've seen you . . . What's up bro?


----------



## emilsmee

*Pics*

Here's some pics of me, some on my wedding day last september... Enjoy!(yeah right, lol)


----------



## atropos

This is me a year ago with an ex-girlfriend







2 months ago, searching for bats







Having some fun in a cave


----------



## Juraki

Siienceofdeath said:
			
		

> This picture is a couple years old, but its the only one I have so... don't go blind lol. And yes I know I look very young but I'm 24 I swear!
> 
> 
> ACK! Picture is too big. Sorry all I don't know how to make it smaller on here.


Adorable,


----------



## Juraki

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Alright, so I am officially a WBTC whore... promise I won't post anymore pics for awhile. But I felt semi-cute at the wedding last night so I will share these last 1.  :8o
> 
> -Kelly


Well if there's ever a Women of AB calender, Put that on the cover and watch em fly off the shelf.  

*heart flutters*


----------



## Socrates

atropos said:
			
		

> Having some fun in a cave


Searching for bats - or frying bats?   

Awesome pictures!

---
Wendy
---


----------



## atropos

@ Socrates, in this part of the cave where no bats, but we have seen one of the rarest species in holland, Myotis bechsteinii.

But it was the night of my life, we also slept in that cave, is very nice.


----------



## Juraki

I know I am not alone in thinking this and that it has been said before, but so what? It's my turn.

There are so many incredibly GORGEOUS women on Arachnoboards!

Hehe there I feel better now.

    

yes I'll stop now, sorry.


----------



## Misaeljr

this is me(the guy) at my school's '05 homecoming dance.


----------



## Gesticulator

A picture from the day after the NYC get together. Me and Mori at the Bronx Zoo.


----------



## MRL

You both look great.


----------



## moricollins

MRL said:
			
		

> You both look great.



MFL, are you flirting with me? :? 


And Terri DOES look great


----------



## MRL

moricollins said:
			
		

> MFL, are you flirting with me? :?
> 
> 
> And Terri DOES look great


Uhhhhh Mori, it was late. :wall: :wall:   

Terri always looks great. That goes without saying.


----------



## wooz




----------



## Gigas

^      someone looks happy ^


----------



## JungleGuts

heres me(right) and my friend





and one of me and my cat..lol


----------



## stonemantis

Here's me doing what I usually do on the computer.


----------



## Gesticulator

moricollins said:
			
		

> And Terri DOES look great





			
				MRL said:
			
		

> Terri always looks great. That goes without saying.


I taught you men well, huh? 

Here's a shot while getting ready for our "get together"

(tilt head and ignore teenage bedroom backdrop)


----------



## MRL

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Here's a shot while getting ready for our "get together"
> 
> (tilt head and ignore teenage bedroom backdrop)


Yeah.. that's right.. OUR "get toghether"!  She quoted me right before saying that just in case no one caught that!


----------



## Gesticulator

MRL said:
			
		

> Yeah.. that's right.. OUR "get toghether"!  She quoted me right before saying that just in case no one caught that!


It is indeed OUR New York, Manny!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## Socrates

*I had some visitors today*

I wish today would have never ended!

Doug, Sky, and Sky's unbelievably courageous, smart, cute, and totally lovable dog "Little" (<--nickname for her precious dog) were here, and of course I snapped some pictures.

Here are some of them:    (yes, we had THE best time...and I miss them already)

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Cirith Ungol

AAHH!!! The dogs eyes shoot death rays!! Don't look or you might die!!!  

But besides that you look like you had fun... and... well you said it too!


----------



## Gesticulator

Amazing how a common interest can open a whole new world of friendships, huh? (*sappy violin music plays in the backgound*). Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Socrates

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Amazing how a common interest can open a whole new world of friendships, huh? (*sappy violin music plays in the backgound*). Looks like you had a great time.


ROFLMAO @ the *sappy violin music playing in the background.  

Hey...were you listening in...playing fly on the wall?     We did listen/download some music.  The mushy music came from me...the awesome tunes were recommended by Sky and Doug.    (They sure know some kick-butt tunes/melodies/lyrics)

Sky's dog is THE absolutely most well-behaved dog I have EVER seen.  She does not have a mean bone in her body, but sure gave my pups (both well over 100 lbs. the run for their money).  Dangit...I should have snapped pictures of that, too.  

Here are some more pics of Doug holding my Flicka (A. geniculata) and my Mercedes (B. smithi).  They were both quite co-operative, even though we all got "haired" just a wee bit.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Socrates

Here I go replying to my own post.   But I forgot to tell you all my friends' usernames on AB.  

Doug = Fergrim

Sky = TexasBlond (<--I bet I misspelled that....sorry Sky, if I did. )


AND, did I mention yet that Sky is the absolute most gorgous woman I have EVER seen.  Seriously! 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Fergrim

> AND, did I mention yet that Sky is the absolute most gorgous woman I have EVER seen. Seriously!


It's so true.. Sky is nothing short of incredible  and I am the absolute luckiest guy in the entire world 

I had such a great time today too wendy!  

Those pictures of me holding the genic were the first time I've ever handled any tarantula and I'm pretty sure you can see the fear in my eyes


----------



## Chelicerae

*Word Stubby...*



			
				stubby8th said:
			
		

> Not the times I've seen you . . . What's up bro?


Not much man. Same old grind, if you dig?:?  Extremely busy with the 2 jobs and school. How are the kids?(Of the eight legged variety)


----------



## conipto

Here's Maggie, Keith and I yesterday in S.F.


----------



## conipto

And to remove the blackmail material status from them, here are embarassing pictures of me with cats that Maggie likes to take to pick on me.

Bill


----------



## skinheaddave

Lookin' good, Bill!  ;P 

And now ... what do you do with a couch that is just a bit too old?  We got this thing in pretty rough shape for free back in the day and through constant use it is now in worse shape than the myriad of free couches you can pick up in the student housing areas any day of the week.  We have a civic, so carting it off somewhere isn't an option -- at least not in one piece.

Sledgehammer (my favourite tool ... even in miniature) -- check.
Reciprocating saw (second favourite tool) -- check.
Hand saw -- check.

Let the destructathon begin.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gigas

the Kitty in the second pic is going to kill you


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Dave, did you find anything exciting in that couch? Like a penny or a scorp or something? :}


----------



## skinheaddave

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Dave, did you find anything exciting in that couch? Like a penny or a scorp or something? :}


42 Canadian cents, a pair of scissors and an eraser.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Vys

conipto said:
			
		

> And to remove the blackmail material status from them, here are embarassing pictures of me with cats that Maggie likes to take to pick on me.
> 
> Bill


Eh, someone said something about eyes shooting death-rays..? That latter cat is not a cat, it's a piece of horror-movie-prop.


----------



## psycho_maggot

conipto said:
			
		

> And to remove the blackmail material status from them, here are embarassing pictures of me with cats that Maggie likes to take to pick on me.
> 
> Bill


The second cat looks as if he's about to murder the person taking the picture


----------



## Stefan-V

I don't think I have posted a pic of me...ever.
So heres me, wearing my new sweater:wall:  and riding my new wheels 







....oh yeah, helmets are for losers


----------



## Cirith Ungol

*Dirty Harry is fiction...*

...Cirith is for real!  

And below some cute ducks :}


----------



## smof

Conipto, I have mad geek love for your tattoo. Well done you.

I've just read through this thread for the first time since being here, so figured I'd stick a few me pics up as well.

Me and a mate at a DnB rave two months ago.






I always have to show this photo off. I look miserable as sin, but I was actually stupid happy. You can probably guess why.






And just to finish off on a smiley one.


----------



## conipto

psycho_maggot said:
			
		

> The second cat looks as if he's about to murder the person taking the picture


Don't talk about kitsy that way  

P.S. - Dave, are you reupholstering or demoloshing?

Bill


----------



## rag

as my first AB post i will horrify all of you with pictures of me

my father and me. this is honestly my favorite picture of all time






this is my at the Mrs.'s house being a losergeek as always






one of the better looking recent pictures






picture of my first T, trixi aka miss pissy, she was given to me for free and now im hooked on T's even though she is extremely fast and violent. hopefully i will get several more.






sorry to blind all of you


----------



## smof

Hey rag, I remember you from the chat the other day. Or rather I remember Miss Pissy, haha. Welcome to AB


----------



## Gigas

Welcome Rag. this forum kicks serious ash


----------



## luna

conipto said:
			
		

> Don't talk about kitsy that way
> Bill


That cat is beautiful!  I have one just like it... its a shame their eyes always look evil in photos.


----------



## kitty_b

my fiance and i can never look good in a picture at the same time... so i picked a picture more flattering to me, of course!!!  







and one to laugh at (halloween)!


----------



## sammyp

wow. so that's what alice in wonderland would have been like if lewis carroll really _had_ been acid


----------



## skinheaddave

conipto said:
			
		

> P.S. - Dave, are you reupholstering or demoloshing?


Demolishing.  For some reason, that is what my favourite tools are best at.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kitty_b

sammyp said:
			
		

> wow. so that's what alice in wonderland would have been like if lewis carroll really _had_ been acid


i'd like to think so. mj went as the mad hatter (can't find his pictures), and it was a weird hybrid between american mcgee's "alice" and the old-school color schemes of the disney classic. 

props to my friend who made both of our costumes from scratch! 

maybe this year i'll do some "queen of the spider army" thing. none of our friends want to come into our apartment, thanks to my 20+ tarantulas!


----------



## Vys

kitty_b said:
			
		

> i'd like to think so. mj went as the mad hatter (can't find his pictures), and it was a weird hybrid between american mcgee's "alice" and the old-school color schemes of the disney classic.


Ooo that game rocks! I'm quite adhd in front of a computer, but that was one of the few games I played all the way through. 
You look really cool as that Alice


----------



## becca81

Taken earlier today at a Memorial Day Cookout at my grandparent's house.

Me with their new boston terrier puppy






Damn dog made it impossible to rest for even a moment 












My 2 (soon to be 3) year old


----------



## Sheri

Holy Lithuanian Harry Potter!!! 



			
				wooz said:
			
		

>


Nice... ducks Jens.


----------



## Bearskin10

kitty_b said:
			
		

> my fiance and i can never look good in a picture at the same time... so i picked a picture more flattering to me, of course!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one to laugh at (halloween)!


With those pretty blue eyes I can't see how you could take a bad picture  Yeah I agree your fiance doesn't look good but then again I don't think any guys look good so I guess he must be ok  ... Greg


----------



## Bearskin10

Sheri said:
			
		

> Holy Lithuanian Harry Potter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... ducks Jens.


LOL, Sheri I was going to say god that guy looks just like a guy I know and you could guess what we called him  ...  Greg


----------



## kitty_b

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> With those pretty blue eyes I can't see how you could take a bad picture  Yeah I agree your fiance doesn't look good but then again I don't think any guys look good so I guess he must be ok  ... Greg


haha. i stole a picture off his myspace to save him some face on this board. in his defense, the first pick was taken after a long day in disney world, which included him proposing me to at the restaurant in cinderella's castle in disney's magic kingdom on my birthday.  

this is his "i'm so sexy as a smurf" photo shoot.


----------



## Bearskin10

kitty_b said:
			
		

> haha. i stole a picture off his myspace to save him some face on this board. in his defense, the first pick was taken after a long day in disney world, which included him proposing me to at the restaurant in cinderella's castle in disney's magic kingdom on my birthday.
> 
> this is his "i'm so sexy as a smurf" photo shoot.


 He's blue, did he go visit Willy Wonka and steal a piece of that gum....   Sorry you still look better than him


----------



## Karmashadowsh

*better and better*

well i decided to go ahead and put some better pics of me and take off the old ones so hear are a  few,one is with a  chopper from Strokers in Dallas (opened up and edward jones account for financial investments to get the money saved up for it)and one other


----------



## moricollins

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Sorry you still look better than him


I definitely concur.


----------



## Prometheusmum

Me and alex at a photoshoot.


----------



## Hedorah99

Just to prove I am a nice guy, here's me holding an otter.


----------



## Sheri

Alex looks like the dude from The Princess Bride.


----------



## kitty_b

Sheri said:
			
		

> Alex looks like the dude from The Princess Bride.


AAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS YYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ewok

kitty_b said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS YYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


It looks like your key board malfunctioned typing all those duplicate letters;P 

just  joking


----------



## Ewok

kitty_b said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS YYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


It looks like your keyboard malfunctioned typing all those duplicate letters;P 
I Sympathize with you as I have had sticky keys before too.

 I'm just  joking

My latest picture:
me on my bike.


----------



## nick1218

One of me... at the computer. You asked for it:


----------



## Karmashadowsh

*the photoshoot*



			
				Prometheusmum said:
			
		

> Me and alex at a photoshoot.



wish i could put the ones me and my ex did at a  photoshoot but alas,they are nude....oh well = P


----------



## Dragoon

Hello
Been a member a long time...decided to stop being shy. I like seeing pictures of you all, so here I go...notice the lovely Arachnoposter background...if you haven't gotten yours yet, get them!
D.


----------



## Tony

I have to stop hitting this thread.
no
really
:worship:


----------



## Nerri1029

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hello
> Been a member a long time...decided to stop being shy. I like seeing pictures of you all, so here I go...notice the lovely Arachnoposter background...if you haven't gotten yours yet, get them!
> D.



VERY NICE pics Goon


----------



## moricollins

I agree with Nerri.


----------



## Windchaser

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> VERY NICE pics Goon


One more voice chiming in. I like the fact that you included an Arachnopets poster in you one picture.


----------



## Windchaser

Karmashadowsh said:
			
		

> wish i could put the ones me and my ex did at a  photoshoot but alas,they are nude....oh well = P


There is always the Pit.


----------



## cockroach52

Here is a pic of me and my one and only tattoo... it's a brown recluse... i normally have a shaved head.. the balding attempt at a mohawk was done for my vacation.


----------



## Ronj

Last weeks ride to the north georgia mountains.


----------



## GootySapphire

Am I the only one who notices, that whenever a woman posts a picture...every man like creams themselves and has to hit on them, or make some comment?


----------



## joey

*making a comment about the guys*

Gooty, yes I noticed.

so ..... wow, what gorgeous men there are here on AB

hold me back,

:}


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who notices, that whenever a woman posts a picture...every man like creams themselves and has to hit on them, or make some comment?


don't be jealous...

and every man? lmao...a handful maybe and usually it's the same ones (not always...unless you count Mori).


----------



## Fullstop

Down leghumpers!


----------



## Nerri1029

Ronj said:
			
		

> Last weeks ride to the north georgia mountains.


Nice bike Ronj !!


----------



## MRL

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who notices, that whenever a woman posts a picture...every man like creams themselves and has to hit on them, or make some comment?


Do you think they should cream themselves and hit on you?


----------



## Gesticulator

MRL said:
			
		

> Do you think they should cream themselves and hit on you?


Awww c'mon MRL, I thought you were finally posting yourself!!!!


----------



## MRL

As if you've never seen me ;P


----------



## wicked

MRL said:
			
		

> As if you've never seen me ;P



<---has never seen MRL. Cough up a pic boy, lets see what you look like.


----------



## Gesticulator

MRL said:
			
		

> As if you've never seen me ;P


Sheesh, so much for playing along.:razz: 
I'm sure others would like to share in what I already know!!! Beware of my camera on Saturday!!!!


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> don't be jealous...
> 
> and every man? lmao...a handful maybe and usually it's the same ones (not always...unless you count Mori).



Okay a lot of men, yes. And oh yeah I am so jealous of the guys who have to hit on women on arachnoboards when they post pictures...even though I have a beautiful girlfriend i come home to every night.


----------



## GootySapphire

MRL said:
			
		

> Do you think they should cream themselves and hit on you?



Only if you pay me first


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Okay a lot of men, yes. And oh yeah I am so jealous of the guys who have to hit on women on arachnoboards when they post pictures...even though I have a beautiful girlfriend i come home to every night.


A) I meant don't be jealous that they're not complimenting you.

B) Do we care what your girlfriend looks like? And what does that have to do with anything on this forum? Guys who hit on/compliment girls who post pictures...then to "i have a beautiful gf", I fail to see the connection. Then again...you always are full of yourself  I love you man!

btw...I don't see any of the women complaining, i have heard through the grapevine that some women actually LIKE being told they're good looking/hot. Huh...who woulda thunk it?


----------



## GootySapphire

edesign said:
			
		

> A) I meant don't be jealous that they're not complimenting you.
> 
> B) Do we care what your girlfriend looks like? And what does that have to do with anything on this forum? Guys who hit on/compliment girls who post pictures...then to "i have a beautiful gf", I fail to see the connection. Then again...you always are full of yourself  I love you man!
> 
> btw...I don't see any of the women complaining, i have heard through the grapevine that some women actually LIKE being told they're good looking/hot. Huh...who woulda thunk it?



Ya know E- I do like you, so dont go telling me I am ful of myself, just because I thought you were insinuating i couldnt get girls, I.E. "dont be jealous" and me saying i have a beautiful girlfriend is just saying i think my girlfriend is beautiful...no boasting or bragging or swelling up in my head or pants.


----------



## Ewok

Although, I've noticed   when the new women members get hit on, some do not come back and post in the forums very often lol, I think they get scared away by faceless names drooling over them. I think its better to just say they have a nice pic and then move on.


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Ya know E- I do like you, so dont go telling me I am ful of myself, just because I thought you were insinuating i couldnt get girls, I.E. "dont be jealous" and me saying i have a beautiful girlfriend is just saying i think my girlfriend is beautiful...no boasting or bragging or swelling up in my head or pants.


Insecurity issues mayhaps? You need to learn to take a joke  (half joke?  ). By the way...I have a sexy car. Wait...what did that have to do with the topic? About as much as what you think your gf looks like; which goes back to your insecurity issues due to what you thought I was insinuating as you said. I will try to be more straightforward with you from now on. Deal? 

Irregardless...Kaliningrad, most of the people who hit on/compliment the women who post pics have pictures posted of themselves...so not quite "faceless"  And if a few comments scares them off they're weak and wouldn't last long here anyway...imagine what they would do the first time someone posts a smartass reply to a comment/question of theirs. That's what moderators are here for...to enforce the TOS and forum rules. If a member does not like how another member is treating them they can message a moderator and have them look in to it and take action. *shrugs* I don't see a few comments being reason enough to leave. I would suspect that they got bored or distracted more often than not and left the boards for those reasons. BUT...that is my conjecture, not fact.


----------



## Keith Richard

edesign said:
			
		

> Irregardless...


What? there is no such word.


----------



## edesign

Keef said:
			
		

> What? there is no such word.


There is if you live in northern Louisiana lol. I learned that word one day during a business meeting when the VP of the northern divisions came down to give a presentation. He was talking about something and instead of saying, "regardless" he came up with "irregardless" lol. Most of us kind of looked at each other as if to say, "What did he just say?"  Unfortunately, it slowly crept in to my vocabulary but I reserve it for special times...doesn't show up in my "normal" speech hehehehe.


----------



## Keith Richard

edesign said:
			
		

> There is if you live in northern Louisiana lol. I learned that word one day during a business meeting when the VP of the northern divisions came down to give a presentation. He was talking about something and instead of saying, "regardless" he came up with "irregardless" lol. Most of us kind of looked at each other as if to say, "What did he just say?"  Unfortunately, it slowly crept in to my vocabulary but I reserve it for special times...doesn't show up in my "normal" speech hehehehe.


Hah...it's quite a popular word here in SF also. Cracks me up when I hear, but to actually see it written is priceless. Rgds.


----------



## edesign

glad I could make your day


----------



## DHunter

I hear that in Utah all the time & uh....... I even use it.:8o


----------



## Socrates

Keef said:
			
		

> What? there is no such word.


^^Love it!^^

   Perfect way to ease the tension that's been going on over the last two pages.    

At least the subject has finally been changed, or has it?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MEXICOYA415

It's a crappy phone pic but here it goes.


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Here's one of my freinds and I a couple yrs. ago on new yrs. I was a little crunk if you can't tell from the glossy eyes. I'm the short bald one in front.


----------



## edesign

i don't believe you...you look nothing like the first picture  I don't think anyone has managed to get a picture of me that glassy eyed...it's not too obvious in your pic tho


----------



## MEXICOYA415

edesign said:
			
		

> i don't believe you...you look nothing like the first picture  I don't think anyone has managed to get a picture of me that glassy eyed...it's not too obvious in your pic tho


You think so. I guess two yrs. does make a difference. Yah Iv'e managed to get caught glassy eyed like that on more than one ocassion. I usually don't like to take pictures, but once I get a buzz going I seem to think I'm photogenic.


----------



## Delailah

*awww heck, why not*

It's almost a year old... but pretty much me.


http://myspace-460.vo.llnwd.net/00369/06/44/369564460_m.jpg


----------



## edesign

is that hair blonde or golden? 

2nd post picture didn't show up! btw...i love your sig


----------



## Keith Richard

Here's one of me with my beloved Les Paul.......this one's for you Maggie xxx


----------



## edesign

showin' love for them Wildhearts eh?  nice guitar too! out of curiosity...what is your take on PRS's?


----------



## 8ball




----------



## Delailah

edesign said:
			
		

> is that hair blonde or golden?


No, that's my "been out in the sun too much drinkin' beer" hair color.  

I gotta figure out this picture thing.


----------



## BigBryan

I'm the one in yellow!... yes i know my hair is long and girly like... 













so alcohol made us think we were some chinese superstars... 

look for me at arachnoexpo!


----------



## Sheri

What kind of beer are you drinking? It looks Canadian.


----------



## BigBryan

haha more like a miller lite


----------



## Sheri

Oh!  I guess that's about as far away as it gets from being Canadian!


----------



## Bearskin10

edesign said:
			
		

> is that hair blonde or golden?
> 
> 2nd post picture didn't show up! btw...i love your sig


Careful now don't compliment her or you will have the gooty police on you :wall: ...


----------



## Delailah

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Careful now don't compliment her or you will have the gooty police on you :wall: ...


Dang... I'll take what I can get!  I kinda have a thing for police uniforms, anyhow.


----------



## Delailah

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Careful now don't compliment her or you will have the gooty police on you :wall: ...


Where is So. Cal are ya?  You can PM if your more comfortable incase the stalker police show up.


----------



## Delailah

Just a question... have any of the women on the boards complained about being hit on?

Not trying to prove/unprove a point, just curious.


----------



## edesign

none that I am aware of...in this thread at least. If you want a police officer to show up at your door in a uniform I can keep complimenting you


----------



## Cirith Ungol

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who notices, that whenever a woman posts a picture...every man like creams themselves and has to hit on them, or make some comment?


Seems to me that you havn't noticed that many have noticed that


----------



## Cirith Ungol

[]Kaliningrad[] said:
			
		

> Although, I've noticed   when the new women members get hit on, some do not come back and post in the forums very often lol, I think they get scared away by faceless names drooling over them. I think its better to just say they have a nice pic and then move on.


So, Palau, is that supposed to be a stalling tactic to get them to stay for long enough to be hit on full force?


----------



## Bearskin10

Delailah said:
			
		

> Where is So. Cal are ya?  You can PM if your more comfortable incase the stalker police show up.


I am in-between LA and OC in Lakewood. I would say nice picture   but I don't want the long arm of gooty to get me  So I won't say that   ... Greg


----------



## Delailah

edesign said:
			
		

> none that I am aware of...in this thread at least. If you want a police officer to show up at your door in a uniform I can keep complimenting you


Well, better make him 6'2", because I'm 6'1".


----------



## Delailah

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> I am in-between LA and OC in Lakewood. I would say nice picture   but I don't want the long arm of gooty to get me  So I won't say that   ... Greg


Well thanks, Greg!  And, thanks for the compliment!  Would you believe I don't remember taking that?  Had some Al-key-hall on board. 

I'm from Brea... right outside of Anaheim.  Moved to northern Colorado in 95' and haven't been back since.   Hows good ole' SoCal these days?


----------



## Bearskin10

Delailah said:
			
		

> Well thanks, Greg!  And, thanks for the compliment!  Would you believe I don't remember taking that?  Had some Al-key-hall on board.
> 
> I'm from Brea... right outside of Anaheim.  Moved to northern Colorado in 95' and haven't been back since.   Hows good ole' SoCal these days?


 Oh yeah I know Brea, they use to have a ice skating rink in the mall, I got kicked out of there a few times for causing trouble  in fact I think the last time we got banned for life ... Same old So.Cal nothing much has changed...


----------



## becca81

A few photos from yesterday and today as we were celebrating my son's 6th birthday...



















(Kid from the party, me, my husband, and my daughter - I'm the one that fell over, of course  )


----------



## Delailah

Here's my boys...  they eat money for a living... 

Sorry if they're huge!  Tried to crop them! Probably killed the detail, though... 

Gayland at two years old - already huge!  1st time riding him I fell off and broke my leg.... :clap: 






Whitey... okay, well he's black but his papers say MighteyWhitey so... ahem...






Whitey and I at a dressage event in Colorado - yeah, I know the hat is  bad but comes in handy during those times you need something to bake cookies on...  






I'll save pics of the cats, birds, man... etc until I've had more to drink.  No, No, grateful applause isn't necessary...


----------



## Delailah

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I know Brea, they use to have a ice skating rink in the mall, I got kicked out of there a few times for causing trouble  in fact I think the last time we got banned for life ... Same old So.Cal nothing much has changed...


Holy cow I broke my tail bone on that ice rink!  

Lemme' guess, you were teeing up a golf ball in the divit where my big butt hit the ice?


----------



## Ewok

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> So, Palau, is that supposed to be a stalling tactic to get them to stay for long enough to be hit on full force?


hmmmm....errrm. cough  maybe hehe


j/k


----------



## Tleilaxu

So many hot women here and they have T's(Tarantulas) to boot!

Heres me a few years ago, I have not changed much but if your computer monitor breaks its not my fault


----------



## Delailah

Is that a Nandy Conure on your head or are you just happy to see me?

 

I've always wanted a Sun Conure but I need to stop filling my house (or should I say stocking the zoo) with animals.

Beautiful parrot!  Male or female?


----------



## Tleilaxu

That is indeed a nanday, and he is a male five years old. I had to rehgome him because the... people.... at the apartment that I lived at said he was too loud, even though they allowed small birds.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh my lord...
Delaila, Gayland is the most gorgeous male I have seen yet!!:} 

Which is saying something, because Apets is just chock full of good looking guys!!  I can't name names, out of fear of leaving someone out...

Hey, and since WHEN is paying someone a compliment, 'hitting' on them? :wall:  Heck, most of the people who post here are happily taken with someone...sheesh, it isn't a crime to say something nice to someone...its always pleasant to hear and brightens up your day!! 

And don't pick on Mori (unless its in fun), because he shouldn't be knocked for being a sweetie-pie!
D.


----------



## Delailah

Goon - thanks!  I'm smitten with Gayland, myself.  

Dunno what to think about the complimenting/hitting on thing... I think everyone has their own opinion and who am I to say that they should change their mind.  

I'm just an arachnopeon.  :}


----------



## dymndgyrl

Hi all, I'm pretty new here , but glad to be. Fun thread, putting faces to the names and personalities. If you read my profile you see that I am a singer (and a dog groomer; a singing dog groomer - the dogs get an earful!)

Here I am at a photo shoot for I concert I sang in called "A Dark and Stormy Night". I sang Beethovens' Moonlight Sonata with vampiric lyrics and stuff like that (...the night unfolds, my blood runs cold . . .)




Again, nice to meet eveyone!


----------



## lucanidae

Well, in the spirit of freaky pictures of myself:







Let's see if anyone can guess where I was going!!!

Eric


----------



## Windchaser

A recent picture of my oldest daughter and I.


----------



## maxident213

Me with a friend.


----------



## tarsier

having a drink with some friends






diving in honda bay,  palawan






me and a niece


----------



## PA7R1CK

Just woke up and look like crap...


----------



## Sequin

Ugh, I haven't posted an updated picture forever. I feel I need to mention this somewhere, ~AnimalQueen~ was the old username. Hehehe... Heres a random string of pictures. First few are from Costa Rica.










Prom, two weeks ago. Me and my boy<3










On a snowboarding trip with a good buddy. Hehe 





Last one is the most recent... Hehe, it's the product of three redbulls and a boring day. 






~Meagan~


----------



## MRL

Wow, you're very attractive. Nice pics.


----------



## Curry

Sequin said:
			
		

> Ugh, I haven't posted an updated picture forever. I feel I need to mention this somewhere, ~AnimalQueen~ was the old username. Hehehe... Heres a random string of pictures. First few are from Costa Rica.
> <snip>
> 
> ~Meagan~


Hi dere :}


----------



## David Richards

Tell your boyfriend,  Nice Kit car;P     Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## 8ball

Sequin said:
			
		

> Ugh, I haven't posted an updated picture forever. I feel I need to mention this somewhere, ~AnimalQueen~ was the old username. Hehehe... Heres a random string of pictures. First few are from Costa Rica.
> <snip>
> 
> ~Meagan~



Your pretty


----------



## LoganVivisected

*Out of school finally...and lovin it.*


----------



## BigBryan

hot ferrari... meagans not bad either


----------



## MarknMiami

Ok...I haven't posted a pic in a long time...This is one from last sunday night when I went to the Metal Crusaders tour...Picture is of Me and Schmier, The lead singer from the band Destruction.


----------



## psycho_maggot

Sequin said:
			
		

> Ugh, I haven't posted an updated picture forever. I feel I need to mention this somewhere, ~AnimalQueen~ was the old username. Hehehe... Heres a random string of pictures. First few are from Costa Rica.
> <snip>
> 
> ~Meagan~


Your boyfriend looks like a young version of James Hetfield!!!! (Metallica Vocalist)


----------



## SilentMercury

psycho_maggot said:
			
		

> Your boyfriend looks like a young version of James Hetfield!!!! (Metallica Vocalist)


Whoa......that's freaky.


----------



## 8ball

psycho_maggot said:
			
		

> Your boyfriend looks like a young version of James Hetfield!!!! (Metallica Vocalist)


Haha he does.


----------



## Stylopidae

Sequin said:
			
		

> Ugh, I haven't posted an updated picture forever. I feel I need to mention this somewhere, ~AnimalQueen~ was the old username. Hehehe... Heres a random string of pictures. First few are from Costa Rica.


I always thought you were older. Huh.

Funny thing about the internet, isn't it?

Why the name change?


----------



## Sequin

Thanks for the compliments all 

On the ferrari comments, the car belongs to my father. He wouldn't lend it to us, I think my dad lost all faith in mankinds ability to drive when my mother destroyed his vette and lincon. 

Hehe, and I don't see any resemblance between this "Hetfield" fellow and my Tanner


----------



## Sequin

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I always thought you were older. Huh.
> 
> Funny thing about the internet, isn't it?
> 
> Why the name change?


Nope, I'm still just a young buck 

~AnimalQueen~ sounds so juvenile. I made the username in like 10 seconds a few years ago.


----------



## Stylopidae

Sequin said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still just a young buck
> 
> ~AnimalQueen~ sounds so juvenile. I made the username in like 10 seconds a few years ago.



Know what you mean...I came up with my username when I was like 14.

There's a story behind it, but it's not really interesting.

Anyways...I thought I'd re-post a pic of me in here:


----------



## BigBryan

i made my name because i got fat


----------



## Tony

Sequin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments all
> 
> On the ferrari comments, the car belongs to my father. He wouldn't lend it to us, I think my dad lost all faith in mankinds ability to drive when my mother destroyed his vette and lincon.
> 
> Hehe, and I don't see any resemblance between this "Hetfield" fellow and my Tanner


So what car is the 'Ferrari' based on?


----------



## 8ball

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Know what you mean...I came up with my username when I was like 14.
> 
> There's a story behind it, but it's not really interesting.
> 
> Anyways...I thought I'd re-post a pic of me in here:


How old are you now?


----------



## 8ball

I got my nickname when I was 14 there's a story behind it though.


----------



## Thoth

Sequin said:
			
		

> Hehe, and I don't see any resemblance between this "Hetfield" fellow and my Tanner


Get a hold of the "Kill'em All" album look at the band picture on it. If he had long hair Tanner would look like James.


----------



## xgrafcorex

tony said:
			
		

> So what car is the 'Ferrari' based on?


kit car or not..i bet its great fun.  as long as the chassis is good, the engine powerful, and the rest of the car light heh.  a lot cheaper to work on as well 

but now that i'm thinking about it..you have me wondering the same as well.


----------



## Tony

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> kit car or not..i bet its great fun.  as long as the chassis is good, the engine powerful, and the rest of the car light heh.  a lot cheaper to work on as well
> 
> but now that i'm thinking about it..you have me wondering the same as well.


Yes,yes, and yes....But man think back to the days of Fiero-built cars  
Anyway, I liked all the pics up there!!!


----------



## JPD

Sequin said:
			
		

> On the ferrari comments, the car belongs to my father. He wouldn't lend it to us, I think my dad lost all faith in mankinds ability to drive when my mother destroyed his vette and lincon.


Perhaps your Dad has seen Ferris Bueller one too many times.........


----------



## Gesticulator

Hey EC...I'm glad you re posted your pic...I totally had the wrong face paired with your name. Shame on me!!!!!!

Oh and like you and Sequin...I came up with my username on a wim, but it just kinda stuck.


----------



## xgrafcorex

tony said:
			
		

> Yes,yes, and yes....But man think back to the days of Fiero-built cars
> Anyway, I liked all the pics up there!!!



yea..theres a fiero that comes down to this car show that is held outside every week here.  i can't remember what ferrari the body is styled after..but its got a corvette engine in the rear.


----------



## spider

The upclose and personal me.
My good side.


----------



## Danni-Hansen

This is me.







Regards:
Danni Hansen - Denmark.


----------



## spider

*Without Make-up on*

Graffcore would get the semi-joke here

This is a picture of my scrotum






And a picture of me with no make-up on.


----------



## Tcrazy

well here is a pic of me.


----------



## Brian S

A new pic of me and my nice B smithi


----------



## Fierce Deity

Tcrazy said:
			
		

> well here is a pic of me.


You are gorgeous.  :worship:


----------



## Stylopidae

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> You are gorgeous.  :worship:


She works for deathmart, though.


----------



## Stylopidae

8ball said:
			
		

> How old are you now?


I am 19 years old


----------



## Tcrazy

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I am 19 years old


The petsmart that i work at takes care of there pets... i have worked there for 5 years. 
all the petsmart in my area care alot and know alot about the pets they have.


----------



## edesign

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> She works for deathmart, though.


and? better to have someone on the inside who knows what they're doing than nothing  Now, perhaps they should give her a job going store to store in her region to help train the other employees for proper creature care!


----------



## Tcrazy

with petsmart if there miss treating any animal.  petsmart has a number that you can call.  its a corprate number. and petsmart do take it searious. 
 if they dont. then the manager and all the employees  get in trouble.
when i took a trip i stop at petsmarts to see the store. and i did report one store so far.


----------



## Stylopidae

Tcrazy said:
			
		

> The petsmart that i work at takes care of there pets... i have worked there for 5 years.
> all the petsmart in my area care alot and know alot about the pets they have.


I apologize...I should have added a more proper smiley 

Drink at arachnocon to make up for the mistake?


----------



## Tcrazy

Thats all ok....


----------



## xgrafcorex

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I apologize...I should have added a more proper smiley
> 
> Drink at arachnocon to make up for the mistake?





			
				Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I am 19 years old


drinks on who?  ;P


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

a few pictures of me. my name is shane. i'm going to be at arachnocon, so don't be strangers.


----------



## becca81

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> She works for deathmart, though.


I used to work for PetSmart, too, in high school / early college.  Typically there are always a few employees in that work in Speciality (live animals) that know what they are doing or at least really want to be there because they enjoy the animals and not as just a high school job.


----------



## Stylopidae

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> drinks on who?  ;P


On her, of course. 

As for petsmart, they usually have one or two people working there who know what they're doing I will admit that. 'Twas only a joke, my dear.

I actually learned about the whole pacman vitamin B deficiency thing from a petsmart worker.

I applied there for a job, and when they took me for a tour around the reptile section I rehearsed scientiffic names as well as locality info. Didn't get the job :? 

Turns out for the best, there I'd have been making 7 an hour and now I'm making close to $10, twice minimum wage after my next raise.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

well.... thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## MRL

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> well.... thanks for the warm welcome guys.


Need attention?


----------



## IguanaMama

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> well.... thanks for the warm welcome guys.


Don't feel bad, this thread is mostly for cute girls to get hit on.  You will have a blast at Arachnocon!


----------



## IguanaMama

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I apologize...I should have added a more proper smiley
> 
> Drink at arachnocon to make up for the mistake?


And what will you be drinking?  Coke, snapple, lemonade?;P


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

yeah iguana i've noticed that. i'm surrounded by tarantulas and snakes all day, so yes MRL, i could use a little human attention. is that too much to ask! huh! okay i was just kidding. no, really i'm just trying to get to know some of you guys. it seems like a lot of you know each other. i'm going to arachnocon and the only person i've ever met that collects tarantulas is one of the guys from espiderworld when i went to oklahoma.


----------



## stonemantis

@Mr_Baker4420: I guarantee you will meet many people at Arachnocon. Before 2003 I didn't know anybody that kept Tarantulas. Now it's hard not to bump into someone that you've talked with on Arachnoboards.


----------



## edesign

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> i'm going to arachnocon and the only person i've ever met that collects tarantulas is one of the guys from espiderworld when i went to oklahoma.


where in Louisiana are you?


----------



## Stylopidae

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> yeah iguana i've noticed that. i'm surrounded by tarantulas and snakes all day, so yes MRL, i could use a little human attention. is that too much to ask! huh! okay i was just kidding. no, really i'm just trying to get to know some of you guys. it seems like a lot of you know each other. i'm going to arachnocon and the only person i've ever met that collects tarantulas is one of the guys from espiderworld when i went to oklahoma.


Yeah, dude...don't worry about it. We're guys, and we do what guys do and sometimes people get overlooked in the mix.

Go into the chat sometime, and you'll understand.

Oh...see you at arachnocon, BTW. I'll be sharing something that I've accomplished after two years of hard work with the community.

So...yeah. Arachnocon will be a blast.


----------



## IguanaMama

Yeah and maybe Mama will buy all you under 21s a round of Shirley Temples;P


----------



## Tcrazy

well i will be there, its my first time and my first time being around people that like what i like...


----------



## Tcrazy

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> On her, of course.
> 
> As for petsmart, they usually have one or two people working there who know what they're doing I will admit that. 'Twas only a joke, my dear.
> 
> I actually learned about the whole pacman vitamin B deficiency thing from a petsmart worker.
> 
> I applied there for a job, and when they took me for a tour around the reptile section I rehearsed scientiffic names as well as locality info. Didn't get the job :?
> 
> Turns out for the best, there I'd have been making 7 an hour and now I'm making close to $10, twice minimum wage after my next raise.



I make alot more than 10 hr..
well as a groomer i make commison....
making more than what managers make...


----------



## Tcrazy

since i am going to be by myself in my hotel room i might as well make it a party room....Just no smoking though....


----------



## Bearskin10

IguanaMama said:
			
		

> Yeah and maybe Mama will buy all you under 21s a round of Shirley Temples;P


Ah come on now and don't insult them boys like Roy Rogers


----------



## BugToxin

becca81 said:
			
		

> I used to work for PetSmart, too, in high school / early college.  Typically there are always a few employees in that work in Speciality (live animals) that know what they are doing or at least really want to be there because they enjoy the animals and not as just a high school job.


We have Petsmart and PetCo here in Colorado, and Petsmart is way, way, way better!!!  If they don't have what I want at Nature's Nightmares (Bridgebane's petstore) I buy it at Petsmart.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Me on Halloween as a Fiery Fairy...NOT A BUTTERFLY!!!
~Sarah~


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

Edesign, i'm like forty five minutes away in Lake Charles.


----------



## jeremyisugly

*n00b.*

Heres me and one of the weener crew.


----------



## GootySapphire

after a long day work, cuddlin up to my parents Boston Terrier, Lucy-Loo






My dog thor and lucy wrestlin for the toy cigar.






sis and i at her wedding.






i cant even picture thor this small lol, god hes grown fast.


----------



## Fini

jeremyisugly said:
			
		

> Heres me and one of the weener crew.


You're dog looks baked.


----------



## SoupyC

This is the only decent pic of me I have...I don't make it into photos that often...my bands CD release party:

Edit: I'm in the center


----------



## Dragoon

Does anyone else notice the incongruency between the screen name "Jeremy is ugly" and the photo???
Cute guy!
D.


----------



## DavidRS

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Me on Halloween as a Fiery Fairy...NOT A BUTTERFLY!!!
> ~Sarah~


Hey cutie, how about a trip to Los Angeles for your 18th birthday?


----------



## zinto

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Hey cutie, how about a trip to Los Angeles for your 18th birthday?


You're kinda creepy....


----------



## gagamboy

*...*

1234567890


----------



## SenoritaSarah

So thanks for the love David, but im not gonna lie...i think you might be more the THRICE my age...but I am flattered...really.


----------



## Keith Richard

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> So thanks for the love David, but im not gonna lie...i think you might be more the THRICE my age...but I am flattered...really.


OUCH!!!!!! crash n burn huh Dave??


----------



## DavidRS

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> So thanks for the love David, but im not gonna lie...i think you might be more the THRICE my age...but I am flattered...really.


No...EXACTLY thrice my age. I just can't control myself sometimes.:}  


			
				Keef said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!!! crash n burn huh Dave??


Nah, I think if she actually took me up on my offer, I'd have an aneurysm, mycocardial infarction and a stroke all at the same time.





			
				zinto said:
			
		

> You're kinda creepy....


My problem is I say the things that 90% of the guys here are thinking.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Hey David... how bout i take you up on your offer?   You have a good 7 months to prepare for the aneurism/stroke/ heart attack


----------



## jeremyisugly

DavidRS said:
			
		

> My problem is I say the things that 90% of the guys here are thinking.


He's right.

pwned.


----------



## jeremyisugly

Welp, bored and I've read everything, let's waste some more valuable hard drive space with pictures that wont seem as funny after the fact.


If wearing sun glasses or a dark grey shirt, please note that this indicates that: 

a) the photos are from an online text-based roleplaying game convention we just had, so if you mud, you are better than everyone else!
b) I am drunk as pee pee.
c) I am a moron.


----------



## kellygirl

jeremyisugly said:
			
		

> Welp, bored and I've read everything, let's waste some more valuable hard drive space with pictures that wont seem as funny after the fact.


Not ugly at all.... but the use of the word "welp" is never ok.    If you're so bored, you should hop into chat.

-Kelly


----------



## Melmoth

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Hey David... how bout i take you up on your offer?   You have a good 7 months to prepare for the aneurism/stroke/ heart attack


                                 Witty as well as pretty 

                                          Sir George


----------



## Stylopidae

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> So thanks for the love David, but im not gonna lie...i think you might be more the THRICE my age...but I am flattered...really.


Just like my man Melmoth said...witty and pretty. I see Sheri is training a replacement for when she fights her mythic battle with Wal-Mart. :clap: 


Welcome to the boards.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Just like my man Melmoth said...witty and pretty. I see *Sheri is training a replacement for when she fights her mythic battle with Wal-Mart.* :clap:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards.


Thankya all  I cant wait to become a soldier in the war on Terror *cough*  wal-mart *cough*


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Heres some more from Me and Kellygirl's night out last night. Kelly will post hers on her own, because I am deathly scared she will attack me with a sharp object if I post them...


----------



## DavidRS

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Heres some more from Me and Kellygirl's night out last night. Kelly will post hers on her own, because I am deathly scared she will attack me with a sharp object if I post them...


Could someone please help me roll my tounge back into my mouth?:}


----------



## GootySapphire

DavidRS said:
			
		

> Could someone please help me roll my tounge back into my mouth?:}


Or tuck something back into your pants


----------



## edesign

GootySapphire said:
			
		

> Or tuck something back into your pants


no need, i have heard from a reliable source that it's not long enough to hang out 

MrBaker...let me know if you're ever headed this way, you can check out my small collection if you want. My Lp is 4 months since it's last molt which is a month longer than it took for the last molt...so I'm expecting it any day now, should easily be over 6"  My A. huriana (well, the larger one) molted last Wednesday and finally came out of it's tube web the other night...4" and a gorgeous golden/brown fuzzy bear with a jet black abdomen that has red hair streaks on either side. Babble...babble...


----------



## jeremyisugly

SenoritaSarah = hot.

Ouch.

Why don't hot girls you meet in real life like spiders?

That's a shame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## edesign

jeremyisugly said:
			
		

> Why don't hot girls you meet in real life like spiders?
> 
> That's a shame.


my gf (for the time being...i think it's heading to an end...again lol) actually finds most of mine cute and she's hot


----------



## konrad16660

becca81 said:
			
		

> I've been learning how to use photoshop..
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/beccamillott/Becca/BeccaVersion2copy.jpg


haha looks like a warhol painting, its cool


----------



## Keith Richard

*Beauty and the beast*

Here's one of me with my beloved Niece. Too bad that I ruin the picture!


----------



## Arachnopets

*To Be Continued*

This thread got way beyond manageable, so we started part 3 here:

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-3.71356/


Please continue posting in that thread. This one will now be closed.


The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

